# Enter this topic and press ctrl+v in a reply



## Linkiboy (Sep 26, 2007)

Lets see whats on your clipboard...

I got...

Yay!!! 

its

~Summer~


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 26, 2007)

Thor21061


----------



## Seraph (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mooney (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.1emulation.com/forums/index.php?showuser=17605


----------



## Retal (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 26, 2007)

I lay strewn across the floor, can't solve this puzzle
Everyday another small piece can't be found
I lay strewn across the floor, pieced up in sorrow
The pieces are lost, these pieces don't fit
Pieced together incomplete and empty


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 26, 2007)

http://pmpind.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=9


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

Oops, mines too personal


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=porno...G=Google+Search


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 26, 2007)

file:///mnt/sda1/torrents/A.Shot.In.The.Dark.1964.The.Pink.Panther.2/A.Shot.In.The.Dark.1964.The.Pink.Panther.2.avi


----------



## darkdreamr (Sep 26, 2007)

www.halo2xp.tk


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 26, 2007)

firefox search plugins


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 26, 2007)

awesome juggernaut pics


----------



## nileyg (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a Japanese teacher at a junior high school, and some of my students have decided to create an anime club. I was against it at first since I didn't want to get my ass sued off by angry, offended parents, but due to an overwhelming amount of interest from the kids in having an anime club I reluctantly decided to go with it as long as they didn't show anything too sexual or violent. I asked the kids about a good website to go to for information about anime, and I got a resounding response of "4chan.org."

I don't know shit about anime, so I'd be grateful to anyone who could take a look over this list of DVDs the kids brought in and tell me if there's anything in here inappropriate for your average 12-to-14 year old.

.Hack// Roots
The Animatrix
Bleach
Chobits
Cowboy Bebop
Excel Saga
FLCL
Fruits Basket
Fullmetal Alchemist
Galaxy Angel (random letters after the titles on some of the DVDs. Z, AA, A, ect)
Hellsing
Inuyasha
Loveless
MezzoForte
Naruto
Popotan
Puni Puni Poemy
Rozen Maiden
Strawberry Marshmallow
Trigun
Witch Hunter Robin
When They Cry


----------



## Mooney (Sep 26, 2007)

Mooney attacked Ahmad89 with a Atomic Bomb (842 str) and took off 1030!
Ahmad89 has 265 HP left!
Ahmad89 counterattacks with a 8mm Pistol (8 str) and takes off 125!
Mooney has 753 HP left!
You gain: 405 EXP points!!!!
Congratulations you've went up a level!!!!
Your Max Hp went up by 3 and your Max Strength went up by 3.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.megavideo.com/
"better than youtube!"

At dude above me, you got 4chan as a response at a junior high school? Thats insane. Of those on the list, the Animatrix has some nudity, quite a bit of violence, Puni Puni Poemy is at times very close to being pedophilia, (still good, though. A trip, too) I havent seen all the ones listed, so there might be more. 

As a general rule, be very careful of anything 4chan deems worthy.
You might lose your soul. Unless your on /m/, in which case you can only gain courage.


----------



## Westside (Sep 26, 2007)

hot mothers looking for lonely guys


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't remember why I had this copied..


----------



## thomaspajamas (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsETpOsZoYE


----------



## hanman (Sep 26, 2007)

growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/media/disk/Wii/Densha_de_GO_Shinkansen_EX_Sanyou_Shinkansen_Hen_JPN_Wii-Caravan.iso


----------



## nileyg (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> http://www.megavideo.com/
> "better than youtube!"
> 
> At dude above me, you got 4chan as a response at a junior high school? Thats insane. Of those on the list, the Animatrix has some nudity, quite a bit of violence, Puni Puni Poemy is at times very close to being pedophilia, (still good, though. A trip, too) I havent seen all the ones listed, so there might be more.
> ...


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 26, 2007)

UG438095418

lol serial number


----------



## yus786 (Sep 26, 2007)

wiierd-f08.par2


----------



## Shinji (Sep 26, 2007)

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff233/a...vebabe/aaaa.gif

...


----------



## yus786 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/2nmscj


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.mcecars.com/index.cfm?auto_id=383


----------



## Issac (Sep 26, 2007)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...6f-a8d4237b8187


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd play but if I ctrl+v'd I'd get banned.....


----------



## T-hug (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.ircatwork.com/advanced.html

Yeah I just got to work and always paste the url as the connection fails often.


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFVoLz88hiU
(Don't ask long story)


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

y D:  good 
(22:23:57)  Tommy D:  he was rolling a cigarette when i got in the car 
(22:24:13)  Tommy D:  i dont know if it was tobbacco or marijuana 
(22:24:19)  Tommy D:  he was roolling wiht 
(22:24:39)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  lol 
(22:26:29)  Tommy D:  i think my mum thinks im a stoner 
(22:26:37)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  y 
(22:26:50)  Tommy D:  she always looks at me weird when i come out of my room 
(22:26:56)  Tommy D:  and i know too much about it 
(22:27:00)  Tommy D:  she 1 to talk tohugh 
(22:27:02)  Tommy D:  though* 
(22:27:11)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  oh mk lol 
(22:27:29)  Tommy D:  have ur mummy and addy done the wacky tobbacy 
(22:27:31)  Tommy D:  daddy* 
(22:27:44)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:   wacky tobbacy?? 
(22:27:52)  Tommy D:  ya know 
(22:27:59)  Tommy D:  puff the magic dragon 
(22:28:09)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  idnt no 
(22:28:13)  Tommy D:  come on 
(22:28:23)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  i dnt tlk to my parentals lol 
(22:28:23)  Tommy D:  cheres mums name 
(22:28:32)  Tommy D:  cherese* 
(22:29:04)  Tommy D:  you must know 
(22:29:14)  Tommy D:  you can use hydroponics to make it 
(22:29:45)  Tommy D:  does hemp help you 
(22:29:55)  Tommy D:  tthe word hemp ring any bells 
(22:30:10)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  wtf are you on about 
(22:30:21)  Tommy D:  mary jane 
(22:30:27)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  WAT? 
(22:30:32)  Tommy D:  the dutch grow it 
(22:30:49)  Tommy D:  dope 
(22:30:50)  Tommy D:  pot 
(22:30:51)  Tommy D:  FUCKING MARIJUANA 
(22:31:12)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  WTF ARE YOU ON ABOUT 
(22:31:22)  -    RIKAYAA  FYFFIE (X)(Z)          &&  SHE CLEARLY LOVES(L) NIKOLIINA BLAZEVICY:  about fukkking marijuana?? 
(22:31:23)  Tommy D:  MARIJUANA 
(22:31:33)  Tommy D:  wacky tobbacy is marijuana

I was trying to say marijuana with out saying it


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

lol good times. my mum knew about my former stoner ways, it sucked because she always could tell when I had been smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lesson: never smoke weed in your parents house unless they're cool with it


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLCy8O7cH0s


----------



## titoboy666 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.octanecreative.com/Parodyville/...vers/index.html


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.pennmush.org/


---
I have no idea how this got there, though.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mudkips


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 26, 2007)

i got...




nothing... lol, i just turned on the computer xD lololol


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.d3p.co.jp/s_ds/img/024/l_a-2.jpg

Was just finishing writing up next weeks "games due" thread.


----------



## sirAnger (Sep 26, 2007)

&nbsp;

Writin' me a webpage.


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 26, 2007)

9800 mAh Multi-Charge Pack


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> i got...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 26, 2007)

Iron And Wine


----------



## Shinji (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'd play but if I ctrl+v'd I'd get banned.....
> --------------------
> OMG Penis!



Thats what I had today...XxX should change his sig due to this very fact right there


----------



## moozxy (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.explosm.net/comics/81/


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 26, 2007)

1. Levenscyclus van een malaria-parasiet en verspreiding van malaria
De ontwikkeling en verspreiding van de parasiet bestaat uit vier fasen:

1. De malariamug steekt iemand die al besmet is, en krijgt op die manier de parasiet binnen met het bloed. De parasiet vermenigvuldigt zich zowel geslachtelijk als ongeslachtelijk in de darm van zijn gastheer. Hij nestelt zich ook in de speekselklieren van de mug.
2. Wanneer de mug iemand steekt die nog niet is geïnfecteert, komen de kiemen van de parasiet in het nog niet besmette lichaam. De muggen steken omdat voor de voortplanting bloed nodig hebben van gastheren, alleen vrouwtjesmuggen verspreiden dus ook de ziekte.
3. In de lever van het slachtoffer ontwikkkelen de keimen zich. Binnen de mens gebeurt alleen ongeslachtelijke voortplanting.
4. In een bepaalde ontwikkelingsfase komen de jonge parasieten in het bloed terecht, waar ze de rode bloedcellen opzoeken. Daar delen ze zich, tot de bloedcel uiteenvalt of te gronde gaat, om vervolgens opnieuw rode bloedcellen binnen te dringen. Daar delen ze zich weer en beginnen nieuwe levens van nieuwe parasieten.

2. Symptomen van malaria
Malaria staat bekend om de terugkerende koortsaanvallen. Ook hebben patiënten vaak last van koude rillingen en braken.
Als je één keer besmet bent gedragen alle parasieten zich tegelijk hetzelfde. Daardoor worden klachten ook heftiger. Dit geeft meteen de verklaring voor de zogenaamde "derdedaagse koorts". Op een bepaald moment zullen namelijk heel veel parasieten tegelijk hun gastheercel verlaten. Op dat moment komen allerlei afvalstoffen vrij in het bloed, met een hevige koortsaanval als gevolg.
Omdat malaria ervoor zorgt dat veel rode bloedcellen verloren gaan, gaat de ziekte vaak gepaard met anemie (bloedarmoede) en vergroting van de milt. Dit laatste heeft ook te maken met de overvloed aan gifstoffen die door malaria in het bloed komen.

3. Bestrijding van malaria en ontwikkeling van resistentie
Malaria kan worden voorkomen op verschillende manieren. Zo geeft een muggennet goede bescherming, maar is ook vaccineren aanbevolen. Als je bent gestoken door een malariamug ben je ook nog niet verloren. Hoewel je waarschijnlijk een infectie hebt opgelopen, kan de ziekte nog uit je lichaam worden verbannen. Ook malariapillen kunnen helpen, maar ze geven geen volledige bescherming, De kans op malaria wordt echter erg klein.
Toch lopen mensen nog te vaak malaria op. Gelukkig zijn er nog meer manieren om de ziekte te bestrijden. Helaas werken veel van de middelen niet meer al te effectief. Malaria kan namelijk erg makkelijk resistentie ontwikkelen.
Het eerste middel dat tegen malaria werd gevonden was kinine. Dit middel werd uit de bast van de Zuid-Amerikaanse kinaboom gewonnen. Helaas zijn de meeste soorten malaria al resistent tegen dit middel, waardoor het niet al te effectief meer is. Toch hebben kinine en chloroquine (het goedkope van kinine afgeleide middel tegen malaria) veel malariapatiënten genezen.
Als chloroquine niet helpt, wordt vaak mefloquine gebruikt. Dit middel werkt goed, maar heeft helaas wel bijwerkingen, soms psychiatrisch, die vaak niet snel zullen verdwijnen.
Onlangs is nog een middel ontdekt. Artemisinine, een middel dat vooral in Azië al wordt gebruikt tegen malaria, blijkt erg goed te werken. Resistentie tegen dit middel is zeer zeldzaam. Door genetische modificatie is het nu mogelijk een voorlopermolecuul te maken, waardoor produceren van dit middel goedkoper wordt. In de toekomst zal het daardoor meer gebruikt worden, wat wel weer resistentie als gevolg heeft.

4. Onderzoek naar malaria in vergelijking met onderzoek naar aids
Aids is nog steeds niet geneesbaar, terwijl malaria op meerdere manieren bestreden kan worden. Hoewel beide ziektes wereldwijd ongeveer evenveel slachtoffers eisen, is aids in de Westerse wereld een groter probleem. Al minstens 25 jaar is heel Europa "malariavrij" verklaard. Dat wil zeggen dat in principe nergens meer malaria voorkomt. Europa is echter verre van "aidsvrij": elke week worden zo'n 2 tot 3 Nederlanders besmet met het HIV-virus. Vandaar dat aan het onderzoeken van aids meer geld wordt besteedt dan aan het onderzoeken van malaria; Afrikaanse landen kunnen zelf natuurlijk geen onderzoek betalen.

5. Het falen bij het zoeken naar een vaccin
Het ontwikkelen van een vaccin tegen malaria blijkt. De malaria-parasieten zijn veel complexer dan bacteriën of virussen. Het maken van een vaccin is heel lastig omdat de parasiet een groot stuk van zijn leven doorbrengt binnenin de cellen (intracellulair) en in de cellen is hij niet toegankelijk voor antistoffen. Ook omdat de vormen die vrijkomen zich snel aanpassen - hun antigeniciteit kan door selectiedruk snel worden veranderd. De parasiet heeft een groot vermogen tot het ontwikkelen van resistentie wat het werk dus alleen maar moeilijker maakt. Daarbij kennen ze ook nog veel veschillende ontwikkelingsstadia.

6. De ontwikkeling van een werkzaam vaccin
Er zijn mensen die een normale immuniteit hebben ontwikkeld tegen malaria. Zij kunnen de ziekte dus niet krijgen. In het bloed van deze mensen hebben onderzoekers de stoffen gevonden die hiervoor zorgen, zogenaamde antilichamen. Deze herkennen de malariaparasiet en vernietigen hem. Als een persoon de ziekte malaria al heeft gehad, is hij hij minder kwetsbaar voor nieuwe infecties. Opvallend is ook dat mensen met sikkelcelziekte geen malaria krijgen. Door hun gedeeltelijk afwijkende hemoglobine (het heeft een afwijkende zuurstofcapaciteit), kan malaria zich niet voortplanten. Met moleculaire biologie kan men de werking van de malaria-cel bestuderen en zo onderzoeken op welke manier ze hem het beste kunnen stoppen, door bijv met biotechnologie een genetisch gemodificeerde malaria-cel in een lichaam injecteren zodat het lichaam antistoffen aanmaakt voor de ziekte.

A part of my schoolwork


----------



## Harsky (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/v...ctuation-Peggle


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 26, 2007)

No. It's not safe, it's... very dangerous, be careful.


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 26, 2007)

(everytime i do this sort of thing my clipboard is empty)


----------



## cornaljoe (Sep 26, 2007)

DirectX-API hook for WC3Banlist installed successfully.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4youS2vJfg

me was learning how to do a gainer and decided to share the tutorials where i was learning it from


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 26, 2007)

_parent.v1 = 10;


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> 1. Levenscyclus van een malaria-parasiet en verspreiding van malaria
> De ontwikkeling en verspreiding van de parasiet bestaat uit vier fasen:
> 
> Â  1. De malariamug steekt iemand die al besmet is, en krijgt op die manier de parasiet binnen met het bloed. De parasiet vermenigvuldigt zich zowel geslachtelijk als ongeslachtelijk in de darm van zijn gastheer. Hij nestelt zich ook in de speekselklieren van de mug.
> ...



Regelrecht gekopierd van wikipedia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Straightly copied from wikipedia


----------



## Pestilence181 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sabrina Le Beauf


----------



## Suranwrap (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.neatorama.com/2007/09/25/john-p...vard-goes-halo/


----------



## bobrules (Sep 26, 2007)

www.gbatemp.net


----------



## Neko (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Dave/comicseeing1.png


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 26, 2007)

EA948453469CN

- Sam


----------



## lagman (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> wels sh



Grog knows what the hell is that XD


----------



## pewpz (Sep 26, 2007)

ü

I was testing Umlaut characters in our application. Now you know what those two dots above certain vowels are called.


----------



## stonefry (Sep 26, 2007)

Energi To Go Contest

Contest on Gizmodo. Please don't enter, I want to win.


----------



## AishunBao (Sep 26, 2007)

+
-

Some sort of thing while taking notes for Econ class.


----------



## dg10050 (Sep 26, 2007)

Full Text:COPYRIGHT 2007 Frost & Sullivan

INTRODUCTION

Water is an essential basis for life. It is of utmost importance for health and dignity, and without continuous access to clean water, social and economic development is simply not feasible. The production of food and industrial goods as well as human well-being in social communities are highly dependent on this resource, which became a key issue of international development strategies in the last few decades. The challenge is obvious. The pressure on water resources has increased tremendously despite the fact that significant progress in the improvement of water supply and water sanitation could be observed over the past few decades. The dynamic growth of both the global population as well as economic development has simply absorbed these achievements. At the beginning of the new millennium 1.1 billion people are without access to clean water and 2.4 billion people have no access to sanitation (United Nations Environment Program [UNEP] 2000). The overexploitation of water resources has caused a direct threat to agricultural production in a number of regions and polluted water impacts industrial production negatively.

Most of the major rivers found in the world are highly polluted, which leads to the poisoning of the surrounding ecosystems and poses a threat to human beings. One of the most significant effects of poor water supply and water sanitation are severe health hazards. For instance, approximately 4 billion cases of diarrhoea annually cause 2.2 million deaths, mostly among children under the age of five. Water, sanitation, and hygiene interventions would be able to reduce diarrhoea on average by between one-quarter and one-third.

The consumption of water has naturally been increasing over the years. This has resulted in the use of water being tripled globally since 1950, but surprisingly one out of every six persons does not have access to safe drinking water. Therefore, water-related problems have been increasingly recognized as one of the most serious environmental threats to mankind. According to WHO and UNICEF the lack of access to a safe water supply and sanitation results in affecting the health of 1.2 billion people annually. UNEP sources say that though a third of the world's populations live in countries that suffer from moderate-to-high water stress, the consumption of water is more than 10% of renewable freshwater resources.

For a long time, water strategies mostly emphasized the improvement of water supply schemes. Now people are keener on wastewater treatment and reuse, which provides water sustainability.

There are many factors that may be attributed to the above-mentioned problems. Inadequate water management has accelerated the depletion of water resources (groundwater and surface water). The quality of existing water resources has also been degraded by domestic and industrial pollution sources. In certain areas, there have been cases of water being withdrawn from water resources that get polluted due to the lack of sanitation infrastructure and services. There have also been cases of overpumping of groundwater that has compounded water quality degradation caused by salts, pesticides, naturally occurring arsenic, and other pollutants. Urban areas have also seen an increasing need for water due to population growth, industrial development, and the expansion of irrigated peri-urban agriculture.

With the above-mentioned challenges, there has been an urgent need to improve the quality and quantity of water that is available. There are various approaches (both modern and traditional) being employed across the world in order to increase the efficient use of water and augment the sources of water. Among the various approaches, water and wastewater reuse has become increasingly important in resource management. Water and wastewater reuse serves as a solution for both environmental and economic reasons. The reuse of wastewater has applications primarily in the agriculture sector and also in industrial, household, and urban applications. Agriculture still lays claim to a large reuse volume and this is expected to increase in the future, especially in developing countries.

In developed countries proper methods of water-wastewater collection and treatment have been used and therefore the practice of water and wastewater reuse is also quite prominent. This is because there is greater attention given to sanitation, public health, and environmental protection in developed countries. However, this is not the case in developing countries, owing to the lack of appropriate capacity and resources that help in reinforcing strict water and wastewater standards for reuse. Wastewaters being used for irrigational purposes are a very common practice and therefore it is essential to make sure that the water doesn't pose a major threat to farmers as well as consumers of those agricultural products.

The recycled wastewater could serve as a more dependable source of water that could be used for some applications. This is because the quantity and quality of wastewater is more consistent than the freshwater available, as droughts and other climatic conditions do not have much influence on the quality of wastewater generation. With the requisite treatment given to the wastewaters they can meet specific applications such as toilet flushing, cooling water, and other applications. This kind of reuse of treated wastewater is popular in arid climates where there is a growing demand for water. In some instances there have been wastewaters that contain useful substances such as organic carbon and nutrients such as nitrogen and phosphorous. This helps in the adoption of this nutrient-rich water for agriculture and landscaping that lead to the reduction of fertilizer applications.

Yet another benefit of reusing water or wastewater is the reduced water consumption and treatment needs, which also reduces the costs associated with it. In most applications, such as agricultural or industrial, the cost of reusing wastewater is less expensive than using freshwater. In this case there is a reduction of the infrastructure requirements that are essential for advanced water and wastewater treatment. For example, there are areas with adequate water resources and also a growing urban population. This has resulted in increased water consumption, both on a per capita and total basis. In order to meet such high demands for water it is essential to develop large-scale water resources and associated infrastructure. When water and wastewater are being reused some of the water demand and, therefore, additional infrastructure requirements are met, and the resulting financial and environmental impacts can be reduced. In some cases they could even be eliminated.

If the practice of treating and reusing water and wastewater is being adopted then the freshwater that is already available can used for applications that require a higher quality of water such as drinking. This would help in more sustainable resource utilization.

Water and wastewater reuse can help in the lesser contamination of waterways, wetlands, flora, and fauna. It can reduce the level of nutrients and other pollutants entering these common waterways and sensitive marine environments by reducing wastewater discharges.

Reclaimed water that originated from municipal wastewater normally contains nutrients. When this water is used to irrigate the land less fertilizers are needed for crop growth. This water, when reused, serves as an advantage for the agricultural sector in a direct way and to the tourism and fishing industries (when nutrients flow into waterways and result in pollution).

This article discusses prominent technologies such as decentralized wastewater treatment, desalination technologies, and nanotechnology, which are slowly gaining momentum in the industry.

Water Treatment

Water treatment in the municipal sector has a number of stages for processing wastewater. This would ensure that a high quality of the water is obtained after treatment. The various stages are as follows:

Primary Treatment

This stage involves the collection and screening of the water from various sources such as rivers and tanks. The initial storage of the water to be treated is done in this stage, which generally is referred to as pumping and containment. The first step being screening, it ensures the removal of large debris such as sticks, leaves, trash, and other particles that may hinder the subsequent purification stages.

In some cases the water is collected and allowed to be stored for a few days so that natural biological purification takes place. This step is essential when slow sand filtration is adopted. In those cases where water exhibits a lot of hardness, preconditioning is carried out in which the water is treated with sodium carbonate to precipitate the calcium carbonate.

In certain other cases, the incoming water that is to be treated is prechlorinated. This ensures the minimization of the growth of fouling organisms in the tanks and the pipes that transport the water.

Secondary Treatment

Secondary treatment involves the removal of fine solids and a majority of contaminants using units such as filters, coagulation units, flocculation units, and membranes. It also involves the adjustment of the pH in the water so that it facilitates the further treatment of water. In case the water is acidic then lime or soda ash is added in order to raise the pH to facilitate coagulation and flocculation. Coagulation and flocculation use chemicals to remove the suspended particles so that they settle down or stick to the sand or other granular particles.

A sedimentation tank--also called a clarifier or settling basin--is a unit that is adopted in the secondary treatment. It is a large tank in which water flows very slowly and allows the settling of the floc to the bottom of the tank.

Filtration is also adopted in this stage. The most common type of filter that is adopted is the rapid sand filter. Slow sand filters and membrane technologies are sometimes employed in the secondary treatment.

Tertiary Treatment

In this stage the pH is brought to the normal standard range, which is approximately 7. Polishing and carbon treatment to remove taste, smell, and disinfection are some of the processes that are adopted at this stage.

Disinfection

Disinfection is generally the last step that is adopted for the purification of drinking water. This ensures the removal of pathogens such as viruses, bacteria, including Escherichia coli, Campylobacter and Shigella, and protozoans. Disinfection is generally done by methods such as chlorination, ozonation, ultraviolet (UV) radiation, by the addition of chloramines and chlorine dioxide. Other treatments such as boiling the water to kill microorganisms, fluoridation to remove fluorides, or water conditioning for the removal of radium could also be adopted.

Wastewater Treatment

Various stages of wastewater treatment are summarized below. Various units such as settling tank, aeration tank, and activated sludge process, which are used in the various stages, are also described.

Preliminary Treatment

Removal of wastewater constituents such as rags, sticks, floatable substances, grit, and grease happens in this phase. These constituents may cause maintenance and operational problems with the treatment operations, processes, and ancillary systems. Units such as screens, grit removable units, comminutors, macerators, and grinders are used in this stage. Imhoff tanks could be employed here for removing grease from the wastewater.

Primary Treatment

Removal of a portion of suspended solids and organic matter from the wastewater occurs in this stage. Units such as settling tank, aeration units, sedimentation tanks, and Imhoff tanks could be employed here so that a part of the suspended solids and organic matter could be removed. These units store the wastewater for a specified time, which is called the retention time. No chemicals are employed in this stage. The heavy particles settle down naturally, resulting in the reduction of a portion of suspended solids and organic matter.

Advanced Primary Treatment

Advanced primary treatment level is the next stage in the treatment of wastewater. Here, an enhanced removal of the suspended solids and the organic matter from the wastewater takes place. This is normally accomplished by the addition of chemicals or filtration units. Units such as mixing tanks, coagulation tanks, and chemical precipitation tanks are normally adopted.

Secondary Treatment

Once the advanced primary treatment is over, the next stage is the secondary treatment of wastewater. Here, the removal of biodegradable organic matter that is in suspension and the removal of suspended solids also takes place. Activated sludge process and the trickling filter are some of the examples of methods that are used in this stage. Activated sludge process is referred to as suspended growth biological treatment process and trickling filter is referred to as the attached growth and combined biological treatment process. The above alternate names are because of the mechanism the bacteria follow to treat the contaminants.

Secondary Treatment along with Nutrient Level

The next stage is the removal of nutrients along with the secondary treatment. Therefore, the removal of biodegradable organics, suspended solids and nutrients such as nitrogen and phosphorous happens in this stage. Denitrification process is one of the examples of the various processes that are adopted in this phase.

Tertiary Treatment

In the case of tertiary treatment, residual suspended solids that remain after the secondary treatment are removed. This is normally done with the help of granular medium filtration or microscreens. Disinfection is also a part of tertiary treatment. This is normally done by the method of chlorination. Sometimes nutrient removal is also included as a part of tertiary treatment.

Advanced Treatment

Generally, tertiary treatment is the last stage of any wastewater treatment process. But in case there is a requirement to increase the quality of the effluent then the advanced treatment comes into the picture. Advanced treatment is generally adopted when there is a requirement for the various water reuse applications. This stage generally involves the removal of dissolved and suspended solids that remain after the normal biological treatment. Membrane technologies, adsorbents, gas stripping, and distillation processes are adopted in this stage.

TECHNOLOGIES THAT COULD BE ADOPTED FOR WATER AND WASTEWATER REUSE

Nanotechnology

The environmental sector has been one of the niche areas of application when compared to other widespread applications of nanotechnology. Some of the nanotechnologies that are adopted in the environmental sector especially for water and wastewater treatment are described below:

* Nanomembranes and nanoporous polymers for water purification, desalination, and detoxification.

* Nanosensors for the detection of contaminants and pathogens.

* Nanoporous zeolites for water purification.

* Nanocatalysts and magnetic nanoparticles for water treatment and remediation.

* Titanium dioxide (Ti[O.sub.2]) nanoparticles for the catalytic degradation of water pollutants.

In the case of water and wastewater treatment, nanotechnology can be used only in the tertiary treatment stage or in the advanced treatment stage wherein the other treatment stages would again involve the removal of sticks, leaves, trash, grease, suspended particles, colloidal substances, odor, organic substances, and adjustment of pH. Sometimes, in the case of water treatment, they are used in the secondary treatment stage.

Desalination Technologies

Desalination is the removal of salts and organic substances that cause disinfection byproducts. The applications of desalination technologies have been in brackish water, seawater, wastewater, and so on.

Out of the various membrane desalination processes, membrane separation and thermal separation have been prominent. Under membrane separation, reverse osmosis (RO) and electro dialysis (ED) have been widely used; and in the thermal separation process, multi-stage flash (MSF) distillation, multi-effect distillation (MED), and mechanical vapor compression are more accepted.

The adoption of these processes depends on many factors; some of them are raw water characteristics, the geographic location of the plant or unit, the economy of the client, the kind of energy present, and so on. Most dependent factors are the raw water quality and the geographic location.

RO, MSF, and MED processes do dominate the desalination market in both seawater and brackish water applications with an approximate total share of 90%.

Thermal Separation

The thermal separation method is used when total dissolved solids (TDS) in water or wastewater ranges from 30,000 mg/l to 500,000 mg/l. The operating temperatures of the plant varies from 35 degrees C to 120 degrees C. This is a centuries-old technology; however, it is still widely used in the Middle East as the source of thermal energy is less expensive there. In general, thermal separation is expensive in desalination technologies.

Multi-Stage Flash

In the MSF process, seawater is heated in a vessel called a brine heater. The water is then transferred to another vessel, called a stage, where the pressure is such that the water will immediately boil. In effect, the water 'flashes' into steam. The unconverted water is then passed onto another stage where a lower pressure is maintained and further 'flashing' occurs, without the introduction of more heat. An MSF plant can have up to 40 stages. The steam generated in this process is then converted to fresh water by condensing it in tubes of heat exchangers that run through each stage.

Multi-Effect Distillation

MED, like MSF, is conducted in a series of vessels (effects) and uses the principle of reducing the ambient pressure in the various effects. This allows the seawater, which is fed, to go through multiple stages of boiling without the provision of additional heat after the first effect. In the case of MED the seawater first enters the first effect and the temperature of the water is raised to the boiling point by being preheated in the tubes. The feed is sprayed or distributed on the surface of the evaporator tubes in order to increase the evaporation. The tubes are heated by steam, from a boiler or other sources, which is condensed on the opposite side of the tubes. The condensate from the boiler steam is recycled to the boiler for reuse.

Vacuum Vapor Compression

Vapor compression is generally adopted for small- or medium-scale seawater desalting units. Heat that is required to evaporate the water comes from the compression of the vapor rather than the direct exchange of heat from steam that is being produced in the boiler. This is effectively done in an MED process wherein the vapor is compressed, either by mechanical or thermo compression.

Membrane Technology

Reverse Osmosis

RO operates with a TDS ranging from 500 mg/l to 50,000 mg/l and the operating temperature would vary from 0 degrees C to 65 degrees C. There was a renewed interest in RO in the 1980s when there was a drought in the United States. When compared to the thermal separation process, this requires low energy and is less expensive.

In the case of water filtration, the process can only remove suspended materials larger than 1 micrometer. However, in the case of RO elimination of dissolved solids, bacteria, viruses, and other germs are present (which is not the case in conventional water filtration). RO is generally a pressure driven system and this feature enables the removal of dissolved solutes. They are basically adopted for desalinating seawater for potable water. Some of the unique features of RO is that it is a low energy process and it involves no phase change.

RO membranes have the smallest pore structure in commercially available membranes, with a pore diameter ranging from approximately 5 angstrom to 15 angstrom (0.5 nm to 1.5 nm). The smaller pore size allows the smallest organic particles to pass through the membrane. Anything between 95% and 99% of the inorganic salts and the organics are also rejected by the membrane.

This technology is suitable for use in regions where seawater or brackish groundwater is readily available.

Electrodialysis (ED)

The TDS range for ED is from 500 mg/l to 3000 mg/l and the operating temperature for ED is 0 to 65 degrees C. This process is cost competitive with RO in the TDS range; however, RO is nowadays the process of choice due to the quality of water it generates and the improved membranes that give high productivity at a low cost. The lowest possible operating temperature for RO and ED is above freezing temperature.

Nanofiltration

Since RO cannot be used for partial and/or selective demineralization, nanofiltration (NF) is more suitable for producing drinking water directly without the need for remineralization. So far, however, the high price for desalting water with NF has limited its application to very low brackish waters. But NF's ability to demineralize solutions partly or selectively makes it an interesting technique. Thus, when drinking water is prepared from seawater, it may constitute a preliminary treatment upstream from RO, MSF, or MED. By reducing the load off these processes, it decreases the overall energy consumption and increases the flow yield of salt water to fresh water.

Decentralized Wastewater Treatment

Almost all the organic rich wastewater, both industrial and domestic, is treated using conventional biological treatment systems, such as the activated sludge process. The high dependency on power where the power supply is highly irregular and a high operating cost makes these systems nonoperational. But very little effort has been made to implement an alternative system, which is less complicated in operation, has a low operating cost, and is less dependent on power.

Most small- and medium-sized communities in developing countries cannot afford the use of highly sophisticated wastewater treatment systems available in today's market. Besides the capital investment, these systems also have high-energy consumption and maintenance regimes. This significant increase in demand for wastewater treatment systems calls for a need to plan, design, and construct effective, reliable, cost-efficient, and custom-made decentralized wastewater treatment systems (DEWATS). The DEWATS concept is offered as a viable option that uses reliable, long-lasting, and affordable technique. One of the principal points of DEWATS approaches is anaerobic treatment. High temperature is a very important factor suitable for anaerobic treatment. Tropical conditions thereby favor the use of this treatment system. Therefore, in the present study, the performance of three DEWATS units--anaerobic baffled reactor (ABR), anaerobic filter (AF), and planted gravel filter (PGF)--were investigated in certain combinations for sewage treatment. The treated wastewater can then be used for irrigational purposes or toilet flushing; and there have been cases where the biogas (due to anaerobic treatment) is collected for kitchen purposes.

Anaerobic Baffled Reactor (ABR)

ABR is considered as a DEWATS unit with baffles in every compartment that help in the treatment of wastewater. It involves anaerobic degradation of suspended and dissolved solids as in the case of anaerobic filter and they are suitable for industrial wastewaters and domestic wastewaters also.

Anaerobic Filter (AF)

The AF is a unit with a filter media, such as gravel or tiles, present in every compartment that help in the treatment of wastewater. The movement of wastewater is from the bottom to the top. It involves the anaerobic degradation of suspended and dissolved solids and they are suitable for presettled domestic and industrial wastewater.

Planted Gravel Filter (PGF)

PGF is a DEWATS unit that has reeds grown on filter media such as gravel and the wastewater is allowed to pass through the media, thereby touching the roots of the reeds where the bacteria is in action. The reeds that are planted have a hollow stem, which allows the air to be transported from the top to the roots. It is basically the aerobic, facultative, and anaerobic degradation of dissolved and fine suspended solids and pathogen removal. It is suitable for domestic and weak industrial wastewater where settleable solids and most suspended solids are already removed by pretreatment.

In a nut shell the raw sewage is fed into the ABR, then flows into the AF and then to the PGF.

APPLICATION AREAS OF TREATED WATER OR WASTEWATER

Water, when treated and reused, can, in some cases, be adopted for drinking. Especially when water is treated using membrane or thermal technologies or a combination of them, it is able to achieve a very high standard of water after treatment. The quality of water that has been obtained after treatment has been well within the drinking water standards that have been set by agencies such as the Environment Protection Agency (EPA) and the European Union.

Wastewaters can be categorized according to their sources, benefits, applications, and the kind of treatment that is required. In this article wastewater has been classified according to its source such as gray water reuse, rain water reuse, industrial process water reuse, and effluent reuse.

Gray Water Reuse

Gray water is also referred to as grey water and sometimes called sullage. In general it refers to untreated household wastewater that has not come in contact with waste from the toilet. Gray water includes wastewater from bathtubs, showers, washbasins, clothes washing machines and laundry tubs and does not include wastewater from kitchen sinks or dishwashers or laundry water from washing of materials soiled with human excreta (diapers).

In general practice gray water cannot be reused as it is discharged along with the black water into the sewers. If the gray water is separated from the black water then it can be used, resulting in the reduction of fresh water consumption.

Gray water can be reused without pretreatment for applications such as agricultural or landscape irrigation (either household or larger scale). It is essential to make sure that the gray water is not in contact with humans and should be avoided when used for the irrigation of root crops and the edible parts of the crop. When gray water is being reused without pretreatment it should be ensured that it does not contaminate the ground water.

Effluent Reuse

The effluent from the wastewater treatment plants can be reused under a wide range of categories from agricultural to potable purposes. In the case of sewerage it is recycled with or without treatment to meet the necessary water quality requirements.

When effluent reuse is required to be used for agricultural or landscape irrigation then it is crucial to improve the quality and the quantity of production. This is because, worldwide, agriculture is the largest user of water and this sector is said to have close to 67% of total freshwater withdrawal in the world. Hence, it is essential that there are reused wastewaters for agricultural purposes so as to achieve sustainable water management. If it is achieved this would help in a more rational allocation of freshwater resources and the reduction of pollution of water bodies. Care should be taken to ensure that the reuse of wastewater for agriculture should not have a negative impact on the health of human beings. For agriculture the crops that need to be targeted should be carefully determined and the delivery of these treated wastewaters need to be planned. For example, care should be taken about nitrogen content in water so that it does not cause overgrowth, delayed maturity, and poor quality of crops when present in excess.

Effluents can also be reused for urban applications. Due to the increased consumption and high amounts of pollutant loading in the case of urban areas it is essential to introduce the concept of water and wastewater reuse. It is not essential that the quality of reused water needs to be as good as drinking water standards. In most cases, treated domestic wastewaters followed by a sand filter and disinfection unit can be used for nonpotable purposes in urban water reuse (toilet flushing, car washing, garden watering, planting, fire-fighting, and snow melting). Disinfection reduces the biofilm formation, which results in fewer adverse health effects on human beings.

Treated effluents can be used for environmental enhancement (augmentation of natural/artificial streams, fountains, and ponds in parks). Due to the urbanization of metropolitan areas, surfaces are covered with concrete buildings and tarmac roads, which has resulted in a lower water retention capacity. In addition, storm water drains rapidly drain and discharge the water to rivers/seas. This helps in the prevention of flooding, which would otherwise result in a poor water condition of the city.

There have been cases where treated wastewater is used as a restoration of a perennial stream or pond that contributes to the revival of aquatic life and scenery. The pathogenic removal could be achieved by technologies such as chlorination or UV irradiation. In addition to the hygienic aspect of the reused wastewater, the nitrogen and phosphorous content need to be removed to prevent the algal bloom. The algal bloom would not give a very aesthetic appearance to the stream. If there is an emphasis to the restoration of aquatic flora and fauna in the water bodies then it is essential that ozone or UV disinfection is adopted more than chlorination. The reason is that chlorination generates byproducts such as chloroamines in low levels.

Effluent reuse also finds its application in ground water recharge. Ground water recharge has several benefits when compared to that of aquifer recharge such as negligible evaporation, no contamination by animals, no algae blooming, and it is less expensive because no construction of pipelines is required. It also helps in the protection of ground water from the intrusion of saltwater in the case of coastal regions. This application has been prevalent in the United States.

Industrial Process Water

Industrial water use amounts to close to 20% of global freshwater withdrawals and, therefore, industries should be encouraged to look at better ways of sustainable wastewater management. The benefits of reusing wastewater for industries are the reduction of raw materials for the industry (water), reduction of wastewater toxicity and volume, and the reduction of discharge of high temperature effluent into the environment. The reuse of industrial process water could be for purposes such as internal recycling, heating in production process, or making hot water for domestic use through recovering its thermal energy. Care should be taken so that the industrial water reuse does not cause scaling, corrosion, biological growth, and fouling. This could be ensured by the removal of dissolved suspended solids, salts, ammonia, phosphorous, and residual organics by prior treatment using technologies such as flocculation and filtration.

TECHNOLOGY DRIVERS

Water Scarcity

Less than 1% of the world's water is fit for drinking. The remaining percentage of water is brackish. As a result there is an increasing need for fresh water, especially drinking water and clean water. This escalates the need for technologies that produce such high quality of water after treatment so that they do not cause any detrimental effect to either human beings or the environment. Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology would certainly make previously unusable water sources such as brackish water, sea water, and other wastewater as an available source of water supply. When clean water is made available this would resolve the conflict of water that is currently existent.

Removal of Minute Particles

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology can remove very minute particles as they involve the attacking of the contaminants at the molecule level. They could even handle the removal of protozoan cysts, oocysts, and helminth ova, and, in some cases, bacteria and viruses. These technologies provide more effective alternatives to the treatment of challenging contaminants such as mercury, arsenic, and perchlorate in water and wastewater. As we slowly realize the impact of these contaminants on humans and environmental health, it has become increasingly essential to monitor these contaminants at trace levels, which cannot be done normally by conventional treatment methods such as filtration, flocculation, and precipitating methodologies.

However, this would depend on the kind of water and wastewater that needs to be treated and varies from a case to case basis. For example, certain kinds of wastewaters such as industrial wastewaters require the flocculation and precipitation methods. Hence, membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology in these cases would rather enhance the conventional methods than completely replace them.

Quality of Water

The quality of water that is obtained after the adoption of membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology is well within the requirements of agencies such as the EPA. It has been determined that these technologies are able to achieve 99.95% efficiency when compared to the conventional technologies. Hence, the water or the effluent that could be obtained after the treatment using these technologies could be reused for various domestic and industrial applications. In the case of water treatment they could be used for drinking purposes and in the case of wastewater treatment they could be used in industrial process applications.

Reduction of Chemical Usage

Traditional water treatment relies so much on the heavy usage of chlorine but then there have been instances where this method has been proved inefficient for sanitizing certain microbes such as cryptosporidium and protozoa. These contaminants cause detrimental effects to the environment and human beings if they are not properly removed from the waterways.

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology could be used as a replacement of chlorination, which is generally adopted for the disinfection of water and treated wastewater. This is largely preferred as there is a reduction in the adoption of chemicals that are normally done in the case of chlorination. Hence, the end result is water or treated wastewater that contains little amounts of chemicals. This would be safe for human beings.

Formation of Byproducts

Due to the heavy use of chlorine, the process of chlorination forms byproducts such as halomethanes that are carcinogenic. Some of the alternatives for chlorination have been oxidation and UV treatment. However, if there is a prefiltration offered to oxidation and ultraviolet treatment, this helps in increasing the treatment efficiency and minimizes the generation of byproducts such as halomethanes. Submicrometer filters such as electropositive nanoalumina could be adopted as they are effective in the reduction of organic carbon, thereby minimizing the amount of halocarbons that are formed.

TECHNOLOGY CHALLENGES

Expensive Technology

Membrane technologies and nanotechnology are slightly expensive due to the purity levels of water they can produce. It is a rule of thumb that when the quality of the end product is good then the cost is high. For example, RO, ultrafiltration, microfiltration, and nanofiltration are considered expensive as the membranes are expensive compared to the other filter media that are adopted in the conventional treatment system such as slow sand filters. The former membrane technology also requires membrane replacement once in three to five years. When the efficiency of the membrane system goes down, it is mandatory to backwash and remove the particles that are caught up in these membranes. Backwashing would add on as a maintenance cost for these membranes. These membrane units also have problems such as scaling and membrane fouling (risk of bacterial contamination of the membranes). This would require added costs; hence, maintenance is also expensive when compared to conventional technologies. The operation of an RO plant requires a high quality standard for materials and equipment, which would add to the cost of desalination technologies.

Energy Intensive

Membrane technologies and nanotechnology generally use more electricity as they involve high-pressure systems and are therefore energy intensive. Thermal separation is more energy intensive than membrane separation. However, new membrane designs that involve low pressures are now used, which could overcome this challenge. For example, researchers at the University of California-Los Angeles have developed nanoparticles to create a membrane that does not get clogged very easily and also allows water to be pumped using less energy. This would also save the cost of desalination units.

Requires Pretreatment

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology require pretreatment in wastewater and in some cases in water too. For example, in RO, pretreatment is essential when particles such as sticks, leaves, trash, grease, suspended solids, organic substances, colloidal substances, and odor need to be removed before their application. This would prevent fouling and clogging of the membrane--which otherwise would reduce the efficiency of the membrane and decrease the quality of water generated after the treatment. One good large scale example is the failing of the Tampa Bay project in California, which was supposed to be commissioned by 2003. The project failed due to the lack of a proper pretreatment facility. This would add to the capital investment cost but would eventually even the cost of higher efficiency and longer life of the membrane. However, this is on a case-to-case basis where the pretreatment units would primarily depend on the kind of water and wastewater and contaminants that are present in them.

Careful Usage

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology cannot be adopted in all kinds of water and wastewater. They work best with groundwater or surface water that contains a low concentration of solids or in pretreated wastewater effluent. Hence, they require careful use of the technology to obtain the desired efficient results. Wastewater or water that contains a high amount of suspended solids should not be fed directly into these systems. This would reduce the efficiency of the units, and, if continuously done, would result in the replacement of the systems.

Handling of Reject

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology units require the handling of residuals and the disposal of the rejects that are basically concentrates of the waste. Generally, these rejects are transported to landfills and disposed. However, this would involve additional costs in the transportation and disposal of these concentrate waste materials.

The concentrate in the case of desalination technologies (membranes and thermal) is salty and very hot and when discharged into the sea affects marine life. Fish cannot cope with a salinity level higher than 1 ppm. The ecosystem under the sea or the ocean gets affected. Groundwater may also become impure due to seawater intrusion.

RESEARCH AT THE CORPORATE LEVEL AND AT UNIVERSITIES

University of California, Riverside, California

Nanosized materials have been gaining increasing interest in the area of environmental remediation because of their unique physical, chemical, and biological properties. The focus of research has been on the development of novel materials that have increased affinity, capacity, and selectivity especially with respect to heavy metals.

Researchers--Wilfred Chen, Ashok Mulchandani, and Mark Matsumoto--at the University of California, Riverside, California, have been working with nanoscale biopolymers with tunable properties for improved decontamination and recycling of heavy metals. The purpose of this research was to develop high affinity, nanoscale biopolymers with tunable properties for the select removal of heavy metals such as cadmium, mercury, and arsenic.

Genetic and protein engineering are some of the latest tools that have been used for the construction of nanosized materials that can be controlled at the molecular level. With the evolution of DNA techniques, it has become a possibility to create artificial protein polymers with a new molecular organization.

The unique feature of these nanoscale biopolymers is that they are specifically preprogrammed within a gene template and can be controlled in terms of sizes, compositions, and functions at the molecular level. If this strategy is successful, then they would provide a low cost and environment friendly technology for the removal of heavy metals.

NanoH2O LLC, USA

RO membranes are used for the purification of contaminated freshwater, brackish water, and seawater. It is a process where there is enough pressure applied to salty or contaminated water that would force the freshwater through a membrane and reject the salts and contaminants. The industry standard RO membranes are polymer thin film composite membranes.

There has been a trend to use mixed matrix membranes as in the case of fuel cells and in gas separation membranes. NanoH2O LLC is an early stage company developing a new generation of RO membranes for water purification and desalination. These membranes use inorganic nanoparticles along with organic nanoparticles (mixed matrix membrane) for water purification. This is the first time that mixed matrix membranes have been applied to water purification. These membranes are still in the research and development stage and will be commercialized in the next three years.

These membranes have been developed by adding super hydrophilic nanoparticles to a polyamide thin film to form a thin film nanocomposite membrane. This increases the permeability of the membrane and also resists fouling. It is more effective in killing bacteria than the membranes currently available in the market.

Pacific Northwest National Laboratory (PNNL), USA

The EPA issued the first federal rule in March 2005 to completely reduce mercury emissions from coal fired plants. This was because EPA estimated that coal-fired power plants contributed to about 48 tons of mercury to the environment every year. Moreover, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimated that one in eight women exceed the permissible limits of mercury in their body. This posed a major concern to the United States to develop innovative technologies that would help in the regulation of the amount of mercury that is generated into the atmosphere.

PNNL has designed a technology called SAMMS technology to capture and remove mercury and other toxic substances from the waste streams. SAMMS, or Self-Assembled Monolayers on Mesoporous Supports, is a technology that can be adopted to selectively remove metal contaminants without creating hazardous wastes or byproducts.

Tests were conducted at PNNL in simulated wastewaters and the tests were so successful that 99.9% of mercury was removed from it. This is well within the standard permissible discharge limits of EPA. Although the tests were tried out in simulated wastewater, SAMMS finds its initial market use for treating stack emissions from coal fired power plants, process industry, and municipal facilities.

Aravind Eye Hospital, Pondicherry, India

The performance of ABR-AF-PGF plant of capacity 450 [m.sup.3]/d that involves the ABR-AF-PGF connected in series is located at Aravind Eye Hospital, Pondicherry, India. The overall removal efficiency of the Aravind Eye Hospital DEWATS-Plant was 88% to 97% for biochemical oxygen demand (BOD) and 65% to 96% for chemical oxygen demand (COD). The unit is effective in removing nutrient levels to the required level of reuse in irrigation. The unit operated normally even during heavy rains and flooding, indicating that the system operation is safe even in extreme climates. The plant has been around for close to four years now.

It was found that the DEWATS units have a higher percentage of removal efficiency of BOD (88% to 97 %) and COD (65% to 96%) over the conventional activated sludge process (ASP) with BOD (80% to 85%) and COD (80% to 85%), and waste stabilization pond with BOD (50% to 85%) and COD (65% to 70%). In the case of ASP there is a lack of operational stability at times of excessive variation in rate of inflow and in the influent strength (CPHEEO, 2002). In the case of DEWATS units the load variation doesn't have any effect on the performance efficiency of the plant. It, therefore, can be an ideal replacement of conventional units with assets such as no power consumption, low maintenance cost, and no skilled labor required. The treated wastewater is used for landscape gardening and overhead tanks have been built for the storage of water for flushing (in future). It has not been a practice to date due to the mindblock that people have in using treated wastewater for toilet purposes. Therefore, this serves as a good alternative technology for the conventional ones such as ASP especially in the tropical regions.

APPLICATION ROADMAP

With respect to the various application areas such as industrial, irrigational, and recreational nonpotable urban reuse, ground water recharge and potable reuse the following could be concluded:

Applications such as industrial, irrigational, and recreational applications have been prominent and existent for the past five years. The reason for prominence could be the need for fresh water in these sectors. Treated water is sent to the common waterway in these application areas so that water shortage can be avoided.

Nonpotable urban reuse and ground water recharge could find its applications in another five to ten years. This is because of the uncertainty of the effects on human beings and the environment. Hence, these application areas lag behind the industrial, irrigational and recreational application sectors. However, studies are currently under way and these application areas would gain prominence in another five to ten years.

On the other hand, treating water or wastewater using nanotechnology for potable reuse will take time to set into the industry. This also primarily depends on the reports of the toxicity levels when released into the common waterway. Additionally, this also depends on the mind set of people and the level of acceptance of this technology.

TECHNOLOGY TRENDS

Nanofiltration has been a prominent technology for the last five years. A lot of research and development has been taking place in this area for quite a while now. Nanofiltration units are currently used as prefiltration units for RO membranes so that they could avoid clogging or fouling of the membranes. Nanosensors have also been slowly accepted in the industry and they are heading toward commercialization.

The other technologies such as nanozeolites, nanocatalysts, nano Ti[O.sub.2], particles and magnetic nanoparticles are still under development. Probably in another five to ten years they would gain acceptance in the industry. Current research in the industry is focused on the use of natural materials as nanomaterials by slightly altering their chemistries. This would ensure the cost effectiveness and availability of these substances.

Desalination technologies are gaining prominence because of the degree of purity of water that can be obtained and the better handling of water shortage. Distillation and membrane technology have been around for quite some time. These technologies were expensive. However, a lot of research and development took place in the field of membrane technology. As a result of concentrated research in this area the price of membrane technology dropped by 80%. It is expected that the price will not drop significantly in the next decade as membranes are oil-based products and their prices depend on the price of crude oil.

Decentralized wastewater treatment systems are becoming prevalent now especially when there is a need to design and construct effective, reliable, cost-efficient, and custom-made wastewater treatment plants. The only challenge here is the handling of higher loads when compared to that of the desalination systems. Research is ongoing for companies to handle this issue.

PATENTS

United States Patent 7,144,511

December 5, 2006

Two stage nanofiltration seawater desalination system

Abstract

The present invention is directed to a method and apparatus for desalinating seawater utilizing a two stage seawater desalination system, a first stage including at least one high performance nanofiltration membrane to receive seawater feed pressurized by a first stage pump sufficiently and to produce a first permeate, and a second stage including at least one high performance nanofiltration membrane to receive the first permeate pressurized by a second stage pump to between about 200 psi and about 300 psi to produce potable water.

Inventors: Vuong; Diem Xuan (San Clemente, CA)

Assignee: City of Long Beach (Long Beach, CA)

United States Patent 7,090,780

August 15, 2006

Bactericide for use in water treatment, method for water treatment and apparatus for water treatment

Abstract

A water-treating microbicide, containing an inorganic acid and a corrosion inhibitor, and further containing a carboxylic acid having 8 or less carbon atoms or any of alkali metal salts thereof. The present invention can provide a water-treating microbicide, water treatment method and water treatment apparatus exhibiting a high sterilization effect in a membrane separation device for seawater desalination, etc.

Inventors: Ito; Akihiko (Otsu, JP), Oto; Katsufumi (Otsu, JP), Sugita; Kazuya (Otsu, JP), Fusaoka; Yoshinari (Otsu, JP) Assignee: Toray Industries Inc. (JP)

United States Patent 7,144,513

December 5, 2006

Water treatment method in high cycle dispensing systems for scale control

Abstract

The invention relates to a method that reduces limestone scale deposit on surfaces and in heating elements, especially, for drinking water in foodservice vending and dispensing machines without affecting the water quality. The method includes passing the water through metal particulate and polyphosphates to remove minerals therefrom and thus reduce scale deposits upon water contacted portions of such machines.

Inventors: Sher; Alexander A. (Danbury, CT), Clarke; Richard M. (New Milford, CT), Damiano; Dominick (Danbury, CT)

Assignee: Nestec S.A. (Vevey, CH)

United States Patent 7,144,510

December 5, 2006

Method and apparatus for treatment of a fluid stream

Abstract

A method for treating a fluid by providing a raw fluid to a process tank. The raw fluid may be water having varying degrees of contamination or another type of fluid. The method further consists of adding an ion exchange resin to the process tank to form a raw fluid/ion exchange resin mixture. After the fluid has been sufficiently contacted with the ion exchange resin, treated fluid is removed from the process tank through a membrane filter located within the process tank. The method is completed by regenerating the ion exchange resin within the same process tank.

Inventors: Mueller; Paul (Corvallis, OR), Myers; Anthony G (Franklin, WI)

Assignee: CH2M Hill Inc. (Englewood, CO)

CONTACTS

Shahid Chaudhry, Water Energy Efficiency Program Manager, California Energy Commission, 1516 Ninth Street, MS-29 Sacramento, CA 95814-5512. Phone: 916-654-4858. E-mail: [email protected] URL: www.energy.ca.gov.

John Billingham, Business Development Manager, Veolia Water Solutions and Technologies, a division of VWS (UK) Ltd, Aqua House, 2620 Kings Court, Birmingham Business Park, Birmingham, B37 7YE, UK. Phone: 0-121-329-4000. D/D: 0-121-329-4011. Cell: 0-783-123-6686. Fax: 0-121-329-4001. E-mail: [email protected] URL: www.veoliawaterst.co.uk.

Peter Eriksson, Global Technical Manager, GE Water & Process Technologies, 4636 Somerton Road, Trevose, PA 19053. Phone: 760-305-0193. Cell: 760-207-1065. Fax: 760-598-3335. E-mail [email protected] URL: www.gewater.com.

Prof. Enrico Drioli, National Research Council--Institute on Membrane Technology (ITM-CNR), c/o University of Calabria--Cubo 17C, 87030 Rende CS, Italy. Phone: 0984-492039. Fax: 0984-402103. E-mail: [email protected] URL: www. itm.cnr.it.

Christopher J. Koroneos, Laboratory of Heat Transfer and Environmental Engineering, Aristotle University of Thessaloniki, Box 483, 54124 Thessaloniki, Greece. Phone: 2310-995968. Secretariat 996011. Fax: 2310-996012. E-mail: [email protected]

Gale Document Number:A167935862



© 2007 Gale, a part of The Thomson Corporation. Thomson and Star Logo are trademarks and are registered trademarks used herein under license


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 26, 2007)

Network Settings and try again. If the problem persists, go to www.xbox.com/support Network Settings and try again. If the problem persists, go to www.xbox.com/support


----------



## Maktub (Sep 26, 2007)

Psi says he's sorry bout his absence but he's quite busy lately. I'll soon be, too, as I have to prepare for moving and all that stuff... hope not very long, I may be able to catch wifi from the uni ^^


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 26, 2007)

http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/4999/retmangp4.png


----------



## Urza (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm a Japanese teacher at a junior high school, and some of my students have decided to create an anime club. I was against it at first since I didn't want to get my ass sued off by angry, offended parents, but due to an overwhelming amount of interest from the kids in having an anime club I reluctantly decided to go with it as long as they didn't show anything too sexual or violent. I asked the kids about a good website to go to for information about anime, and I got a resounding response of "4chan.org."


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Back-To-the-Future-D...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 27, 2007)

ill give u 30 if u steal halo3 from target for me


----------



## Jeda (Sep 27, 2007)

Kleinheubach IV - Kleinwallstadt III


----------



## Maktub (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> I'm a Japanese teacher at a junior high school, and some of my students have decided to create an anime club. I was against it at first since I didn't want to get my ass sued off by angry, offended parents, but due to an overwhelming amount of interest from the kids in having an anime club I reluctantly decided to go with it as long as they didn't show anything too sexual or violent. I asked the kids about a good website to go to for information about anime, and I got a resounding response of "4chan.org."


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Mooney (Sep 27, 2007)

a free Ttun Gone Wild DVD


----------



## science (Sep 27, 2007)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/4999/retmangp4.png



LOL

heres one i have.. (i think)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1099/123539..._46cc3a5424.jpg


lol, why do i ahve that there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weird... maybe cause someone was on my computer right B4 me


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.last.fm/listen/globaltags/House

My friend IMed that url to me for some reason :/


----------



## go185 (Sep 27, 2007)

The RPG is only 85USD shipped from bamboogaming....

$5 more for a better product!


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://img453.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1593ev8.jpg


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 27, 2007)

I just watched the japanese 360 version trailer and it showed the player on a chariot plowing through an enemy uinit, it was only a split second and it was hard to see but I think a chariot unit would be awesome.

So, for those who have the game already, how are the chariot units? I have to assume they are different then a normal unit since it seemed like it was just one chariot, but with lots of guys on it. What do the guys on the chariot do? do they shoot arrows and stuff? Also, how durable is it? Is it basically the equivelent of riding in a tank or something? It doesn't seem like normal troops on foot could do much to a chariot plowing through the battlefield at full speed. What is it weak against? I would figure archers or any sort of ranged enemies.


----------



## Infinitus (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> http://www.last.fm/listen/globaltags/House
> 
> My friend IMed that url to me for some reason :/



[[ooc]] Bwahaha... [[/ooc]]

"So Halo 3 is finally out, and thank the almighty Robot Jesus."


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Sep 27, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wUV3booHbmo


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.rude.com/bruciebaby



Don't ask me. My sister did it...


----------



## nileyg (Sep 27, 2007)

Today being Halloween, I decided to fuck with the major retard at school when I came out of science for break. He was dressed as Ash. Knowing this was going to happen, I brough a Mudkips doll. Thus I started the conversation, making sure no one saw me.

"So I heard you like Mudkips..." "Mudkips? I LUUUUUUUUUUUUVE MUDKIPS." "O RLY? So, would you ever fuck a Mudkips, that is.." (he cuts me off before I could said 'if you were a mudkips') "OF COURSE." "Well I just happen to have a Mudkips here, and."

Before I finished the sentence, which would have resulted in me hitting him across the face with the doll, he grabbed it. In one swift motion his pants were down and he was violenly humping it. Not to get between a man and his Mudkips I started to walk away, because there is no way I'd be caught wrestling a half-naked crazy guy humping a Mudkips.

Needles to say, within 5 to 10 seconds, some girls saw him and started screaming. I cooly walked into a restroom, pretending nothing had ever happened; not that I had intended that outcome, but now that it was in play I didn't want to be involved.

I came back two minutes later, and like any wanton act on school grounds there was now a huge crowd round him. He was still fucking it and baying this real fucked up 'EEEEEEEEEEINNNNF EEEEEEEEEEINNNF' sound. Suddenly a scuffle broke out in the middle, meaning he probably did something stupid.

I asked someone what had happened. A girlfriend of one of the football players tried to get him to stop, but he bit her for trying to take it away. Someone called in a few football players (all dressed up like Road Warrior) who proceeded to pummel the shit out of the guy. Meanwhile the school police were freaking out and having trouble getting in to the situation.

A few minutes later the intruder alarm went off and we were shuffled into classrooms. Over the intercom the principal announced that someone had thrown a flaming plush toy into the library. Uh.. what the hell.

So we were kept there and about 30 minutes later the principal came on again. This time he was saying that whoever was behind the beating should turn themselves in. All of a sudden this woman began yelling "I WILL SUE YOU FOR DAMAGES. YOU LITTLE PUNKS, I'M GONNA SUE..." and it was cut off.

I asked an office later what had happened. Apparently his mother had come to pick him up and threatened to sue for the beating and 'whatever else happened.' The school threatened to counter-sue because of lewd conduct, inciting a riot, and starting a fight.

So I ask you: do you like Mudkips?


----------



## MaHe (Sep 27, 2007)

http://img.bolha.com/images/image/1106/131...fb9af76049f.jpg


----------



## wohoo (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the deal, I'gotten myself a PS2 and Swap Magic 3.6 plus and a flip top case (the website told me it was 3.8 coder but whatever) The first time i tried it I booted up and got the menu booted but I never say any screen that shuld say "SWAP" (DVD version) and then i saw two plastic parts in a tiny plastic bag. So I took appart my PS2 to put the peaces in it. But then the stupid flip top case is almost impossible to fit the PS2, took out the plastics again, too try some more without them. 

And now when I try to boot the Swap Magic discs, both the CD and DVD, noone is working, I see the Playstation logo, and then the screen turn black. A few seconds after that, the disk stops spinning... Anyone have a clue of what it might be?

.. was going to post it on some other forum so more people could see and help me


----------



## superrob (Sep 27, 2007)

U SUK AS MOTHERFUKER




Sry for the tekst but i used some kind of translater x'D


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61430



haha... lol copy pasted the link location cause i didnt want it to be a new tab


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 28, 2007)

If pro is the opposite of con, wouldn't congress be the opposite of progress?"


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> If pro is the opposite of con, wouldn't congress be the opposite of progress?"



lololololololololololol


hmm now lets see what i have copied!!








oh ya, lol, i just changed me sig to a bigger version of it.. maybe i'll change it back lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *checks if too big, if so then changes*


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 28, 2007)

GBAtemp.net logo
GBAtemp.net navigation bar
Welcome, BakuFunn ( Log Out ) · Forum rules
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant  · 0 New Messages 

> GBAtemp Forum > Other Discussions > Testing Area

3 Pages < 1 2 3 
Reply to this topic Start new topic Start Poll   
> Enter this topic and press ctrl+v in a reply 	
Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic
pewpz 	
post Yesterday, 03:54 PM
Post: #61


GBAtemp Regular
***

Group: Members
Posts: 108
Joined: 2-December 05
From: NorCal
Member No.: 33,731






ü

I was testing Umlaut characters in our application. Now you know what those two dots above certain vowels are called.
User is offlineProfile CardPM

User's Wiki page Report PostGo to the top of the page
+Quote Post
stonefry 	
post Yesterday, 04:01 PM
Post: #62


GBAtemp Regular
***

Group: Members
Posts: 104
Joined: 16-August 06
Member No.: 47,233






Energi To Go Contest

Contest on Gizmodo. Please don't enter, I want to win.
User is offlineProfile CardPM

User's Wiki page Report PostGo to the top of the page
+Quote Post
AishunBao 	
post Yesterday, 04:08 PM
Post: #63


Member
*

Group: Newcomers
Posts: 25
Joined: 21-March 07
Member No.: 70,559






+
-

Some sort of thing while taking notes for Econ class.
User is offlineProfile CardPM

User's Wiki page Report PostGo to the top of the page
+Quote Post
dg10050 	
post Yesterday, 04:42 PM
Post: #64


GBAtemp Regular
***

Group: Members
Posts: 105
Joined: 24-June 06
Member No.: 43,229






Full Text:COPYRIGHT 2007 Frost & Sullivan

INTRODUCTION

Water is an essential basis for life. It is of utmost importance for health and dignity, and without continuous access to clean water, social and economic development is simply not feasible. The production of food and industrial goods as well as human well-being in social communities are highly dependent on this resource, which became a key issue of international development strategies in the last few decades. The challenge is obvious. The pressure on water resources has increased tremendously despite the fact that significant progress in the improvement of water supply and water sanitation could be observed over the past few decades. The dynamic growth of both the global population as well as economic development has simply absorbed these achievements. At the beginning of the new millennium 1.1 billion people are without access to clean water and 2.4 billion people have no access to sanitation (United Nations Environment Program [UNEP] 2000). The overexploitation of water resources has caused a direct threat to agricultural production in a number of regions and polluted water impacts industrial production negatively.

Most of the major rivers found in the world are highly polluted, which leads to the poisoning of the surrounding ecosystems and poses a threat to human beings. One of the most significant effects of poor water supply and water sanitation are severe health hazards. For instance, approximately 4 billion cases of diarrhoea annually cause 2.2 million deaths, mostly among children under the age of five. Water, sanitation, and hygiene interventions would be able to reduce diarrhoea on average by between one-quarter and one-third.

The consumption of water has naturally been increasing over the years. This has resulted in the use of water being tripled globally since 1950, but surprisingly one out of every six persons does not have access to safe drinking water. Therefore, water-related problems have been increasingly recognized as one of the most serious environmental threats to mankind. According to WHO and UNICEF the lack of access to a safe water supply and sanitation results in affecting the health of 1.2 billion people annually. UNEP sources say that though a third of the world's populations live in countries that suffer from moderate-to-high water stress, the consumption of water is more than 10% of renewable freshwater resources.

For a long time, water strategies mostly emphasized the improvement of water supply schemes. Now people are keener on wastewater treatment and reuse, which provides water sustainability.

There are many factors that may be attributed to the above-mentioned problems. Inadequate water management has accelerated the depletion of water resources (groundwater and surface water). The quality of existing water resources has also been degraded by domestic and industrial pollution sources. In certain areas, there have been cases of water being withdrawn from water resources that get polluted due to the lack of sanitation infrastructure and services. There have also been cases of overpumping of groundwater that has compounded water quality degradation caused by salts, pesticides, naturally occurring arsenic, and other pollutants. Urban areas have also seen an increasing need for water due to population growth, industrial development, and the expansion of irrigated peri-urban agriculture.

With the above-mentioned challenges, there has been an urgent need to improve the quality and quantity of water that is available. There are various approaches (both modern and traditional) being employed across the world in order to increase the efficient use of water and augment the sources of water. Among the various approaches, water and wastewater reuse has become increasingly important in resource management. Water and wastewater reuse serves as a solution for both environmental and economic reasons. The reuse of wastewater has applications primarily in the agriculture sector and also in industrial, household, and urban applications. Agriculture still lays claim to a large reuse volume and this is expected to increase in the future, especially in developing countries.

In developed countries proper methods of water-wastewater collection and treatment have been used and therefore the practice of water and wastewater reuse is also quite prominent. This is because there is greater attention given to sanitation, public health, and environmental protection in developed countries. However, this is not the case in developing countries, owing to the lack of appropriate capacity and resources that help in reinforcing strict water and wastewater standards for reuse. Wastewaters being used for irrigational purposes are a very common practice and therefore it is essential to make sure that the water doesn't pose a major threat to farmers as well as consumers of those agricultural products.

The recycled wastewater could serve as a more dependable source of water that could be used for some applications. This is because the quantity and quality of wastewater is more consistent than the freshwater available, as droughts and other climatic conditions do not have much influence on the quality of wastewater generation. With the requisite treatment given to the wastewaters they can meet specific applications such as toilet flushing, cooling water, and other applications. This kind of reuse of treated wastewater is popular in arid climates where there is a growing demand for water. In some instances there have been wastewaters that contain useful substances such as organic carbon and nutrients such as nitrogen and phosphorous. This helps in the adoption of this nutrient-rich water for agriculture and landscaping that lead to the reduction of fertilizer applications.

Yet another benefit of reusing water or wastewater is the reduced water consumption and treatment needs, which also reduces the costs associated with it. In most applications, such as agricultural or industrial, the cost of reusing wastewater is less expensive than using freshwater. In this case there is a reduction of the infrastructure requirements that are essential for advanced water and wastewater treatment. For example, there are areas with adequate water resources and also a growing urban population. This has resulted in increased water consumption, both on a per capita and total basis. In order to meet such high demands for water it is essential to develop large-scale water resources and associated infrastructure. When water and wastewater are being reused some of the water demand and, therefore, additional infrastructure requirements are met, and the resulting financial and environmental impacts can be reduced. In some cases they could even be eliminated.

If the practice of treating and reusing water and wastewater is being adopted then the freshwater that is already available can used for applications that require a higher quality of water such as drinking. This would help in more sustainable resource utilization.

Water and wastewater reuse can help in the lesser contamination of waterways, wetlands, flora, and fauna. It can reduce the level of nutrients and other pollutants entering these common waterways and sensitive marine environments by reducing wastewater discharges.

Reclaimed water that originated from municipal wastewater normally contains nutrients. When this water is used to irrigate the land less fertilizers are needed for crop growth. This water, when reused, serves as an advantage for the agricultural sector in a direct way and to the tourism and fishing industries (when nutrients flow into waterways and result in pollution).

This article discusses prominent technologies such as decentralized wastewater treatment, desalination technologies, and nanotechnology, which are slowly gaining momentum in the industry.

Water Treatment

Water treatment in the municipal sector has a number of stages for processing wastewater. This would ensure that a high quality of the water is obtained after treatment. The various stages are as follows:

Primary Treatment

This stage involves the collection and screening of the water from various sources such as rivers and tanks. The initial storage of the water to be treated is done in this stage, which generally is referred to as pumping and containment. The first step being screening, it ensures the removal of large debris such as sticks, leaves, trash, and other particles that may hinder the subsequent purification stages.

In some cases the water is collected and allowed to be stored for a few days so that natural biological purification takes place. This step is essential when slow sand filtration is adopted. In those cases where water exhibits a lot of hardness, preconditioning is carried out in which the water is treated with sodium carbonate to precipitate the calcium carbonate.

In certain other cases, the incoming water that is to be treated is prechlorinated. This ensures the minimization of the growth of fouling organisms in the tanks and the pipes that transport the water.

Secondary Treatment

Secondary treatment involves the removal of fine solids and a majority of contaminants using units such as filters, coagulation units, flocculation units, and membranes. It also involves the adjustment of the pH in the water so that it facilitates the further treatment of water. In case the water is acidic then lime or soda ash is added in order to raise the pH to facilitate coagulation and flocculation. Coagulation and flocculation use chemicals to remove the suspended particles so that they settle down or stick to the sand or other granular particles.

A sedimentation tank--also called a clarifier or settling basin--is a unit that is adopted in the secondary treatment. It is a large tank in which water flows very slowly and allows the settling of the floc to the bottom of the tank.

Filtration is also adopted in this stage. The most common type of filter that is adopted is the rapid sand filter. Slow sand filters and membrane technologies are sometimes employed in the secondary treatment.

Tertiary Treatment

In this stage the pH is brought to the normal standard range, which is approximately 7. Polishing and carbon treatment to remove taste, smell, and disinfection are some of the processes that are adopted at this stage.

Disinfection

Disinfection is generally the last step that is adopted for the purification of drinking water. This ensures the removal of pathogens such as viruses, bacteria, including Escherichia coli, Campylobacter and Shigella, and protozoans. Disinfection is generally done by methods such as chlorination, ozonation, ultraviolet (UV) radiation, by the addition of chloramines and chlorine dioxide. Other treatments such as boiling the water to kill microorganisms, fluoridation to remove fluorides, or water conditioning for the removal of radium could also be adopted.

Wastewater Treatment

Various stages of wastewater treatment are summarized below. Various units such as settling tank, aeration tank, and activated sludge process, which are used in the various stages, are also described.

Preliminary Treatment

Removal of wastewater constituents such as rags, sticks, floatable substances, grit, and grease happens in this phase. These constituents may cause maintenance and operational problems with the treatment operations, processes, and ancillary systems. Units such as screens, grit removable units, comminutors, macerators, and grinders are used in this stage. Imhoff tanks could be employed here for removing grease from the wastewater.

Primary Treatment

Removal of a portion of suspended solids and organic matter from the wastewater occurs in this stage. Units such as settling tank, aeration units, sedimentation tanks, and Imhoff tanks could be employed here so that a part of the suspended solids and organic matter could be removed. These units store the wastewater for a specified time, which is called the retention time. No chemicals are employed in this stage. The heavy particles settle down naturally, resulting in the reduction of a portion of suspended solids and organic matter.

Advanced Primary Treatment

Advanced primary treatment level is the next stage in the treatment of wastewater. Here, an enhanced removal of the suspended solids and the organic matter from the wastewater takes place. This is normally accomplished by the addition of chemicals or filtration units. Units such as mixing tanks, coagulation tanks, and chemical precipitation tanks are normally adopted.

Secondary Treatment

Once the advanced primary treatment is over, the next stage is the secondary treatment of wastewater. Here, the removal of biodegradable organic matter that is in suspension and the removal of suspended solids also takes place. Activated sludge process and the trickling filter are some of the examples of methods that are used in this stage. Activated sludge process is referred to as suspended growth biological treatment process and trickling filter is referred to as the attached growth and combined biological treatment process. The above alternate names are because of the mechanism the bacteria follow to treat the contaminants.

Secondary Treatment along with Nutrient Level

The next stage is the removal of nutrients along with the secondary treatment. Therefore, the removal of biodegradable organics, suspended solids and nutrients such as nitrogen and phosphorous happens in this stage. Denitrification process is one of the examples of the various processes that are adopted in this phase.

Tertiary Treatment

In the case of tertiary treatment, residual suspended solids that remain after the secondary treatment are removed. This is normally done with the help of granular medium filtration or microscreens. Disinfection is also a part of tertiary treatment. This is normally done by the method of chlorination. Sometimes nutrient removal is also included as a part of tertiary treatment.

Advanced Treatment

Generally, tertiary treatment is the last stage of any wastewater treatment process. But in case there is a requirement to increase the quality of the effluent then the advanced treatment comes into the picture. Advanced treatment is generally adopted when there is a requirement for the various water reuse applications. This stage generally involves the removal of dissolved and suspended solids that remain after the normal biological treatment. Membrane technologies, adsorbents, gas stripping, and distillation processes are adopted in this stage.

TECHNOLOGIES THAT COULD BE ADOPTED FOR WATER AND WASTEWATER REUSE

Nanotechnology

The environmental sector has been one of the niche areas of application when compared to other widespread applications of nanotechnology. Some of the nanotechnologies that are adopted in the environmental sector especially for water and wastewater treatment are described below:

* Nanomembranes and nanoporous polymers for water purification, desalination, and detoxification.

* Nanosensors for the detection of contaminants and pathogens.

* Nanoporous zeolites for water purification.

* Nanocatalysts and magnetic nanoparticles for water treatment and remediation.

* Titanium dioxide (Ti[O.sub.2]) nanoparticles for the catalytic degradation of water pollutants.

In the case of water and wastewater treatment, nanotechnology can be used only in the tertiary treatment stage or in the advanced treatment stage wherein the other treatment stages would again involve the removal of sticks, leaves, trash, grease, suspended particles, colloidal substances, odor, organic substances, and adjustment of pH. Sometimes, in the case of water treatment, they are used in the secondary treatment stage.

Desalination Technologies

Desalination is the removal of salts and organic substances that cause disinfection byproducts. The applications of desalination technologies have been in brackish water, seawater, wastewater, and so on.

Out of the various membrane desalination processes, membrane separation and thermal separation have been prominent. Under membrane separation, reverse osmosis (RO) and electro dialysis (ED) have been widely used; and in the thermal separation process, multi-stage flash (MSF) distillation, multi-effect distillation (MED), and mechanical vapor compression are more accepted.

The adoption of these processes depends on many factors; some of them are raw water characteristics, the geographic location of the plant or unit, the economy of the client, the kind of energy present, and so on. Most dependent factors are the raw water quality and the geographic location.

RO, MSF, and MED processes do dominate the desalination market in both seawater and brackish water applications with an approximate total share of 90%.

Thermal Separation

The thermal separation method is used when total dissolved solids (TDS) in water or wastewater ranges from 30,000 mg/l to 500,000 mg/l. The operating temperatures of the plant varies from 35 degrees C to 120 degrees C. This is a centuries-old technology; however, it is still widely used in the Middle East as the source of thermal energy is less expensive there. In general, thermal separation is expensive in desalination technologies.

Multi-Stage Flash

In the MSF process, seawater is heated in a vessel called a brine heater. The water is then transferred to another vessel, called a stage, where the pressure is such that the water will immediately boil. In effect, the water 'flashes' into steam. The unconverted water is then passed onto another stage where a lower pressure is maintained and further 'flashing' occurs, without the introduction of more heat. An MSF plant can have up to 40 stages. The steam generated in this process is then converted to fresh water by condensing it in tubes of heat exchangers that run through each stage.

Multi-Effect Distillation

MED, like MSF, is conducted in a series of vessels (effects) and uses the principle of reducing the ambient pressure in the various effects. This allows the seawater, which is fed, to go through multiple stages of boiling without the provision of additional heat after the first effect. In the case of MED the seawater first enters the first effect and the temperature of the water is raised to the boiling point by being preheated in the tubes. The feed is sprayed or distributed on the surface of the evaporator tubes in order to increase the evaporation. The tubes are heated by steam, from a boiler or other sources, which is condensed on the opposite side of the tubes. The condensate from the boiler steam is recycled to the boiler for reuse.

Vacuum Vapor Compression

Vapor compression is generally adopted for small- or medium-scale seawater desalting units. Heat that is required to evaporate the water comes from the compression of the vapor rather than the direct exchange of heat from steam that is being produced in the boiler. This is effectively done in an MED process wherein the vapor is compressed, either by mechanical or thermo compression.

Membrane Technology

Reverse Osmosis

RO operates with a TDS ranging from 500 mg/l to 50,000 mg/l and the operating temperature would vary from 0 degrees C to 65 degrees C. There was a renewed interest in RO in the 1980s when there was a drought in the United States. When compared to the thermal separation process, this requires low energy and is less expensive.

In the case of water filtration, the process can only remove suspended materials larger than 1 micrometer. However, in the case of RO elimination of dissolved solids, bacteria, viruses, and other germs are present (which is not the case in conventional water filtration). RO is generally a pressure driven system and this feature enables the removal of dissolved solutes. They are basically adopted for desalinating seawater for potable water. Some of the unique features of RO is that it is a low energy process and it involves no phase change.

RO membranes have the smallest pore structure in commercially available membranes, with a pore diameter ranging from approximately 5 angstrom to 15 angstrom (0.5 nm to 1.5 nm). The smaller pore size allows the smallest organic particles to pass through the membrane. Anything between 95% and 99% of the inorganic salts and the organics are also rejected by the membrane.

This technology is suitable for use in regions where seawater or brackish groundwater is readily available.

Electrodialysis (ED)

The TDS range for ED is from 500 mg/l to 3000 mg/l and the operating temperature for ED is 0 to 65 degrees C. This process is cost competitive with RO in the TDS range; however, RO is nowadays the process of choice due to the quality of water it generates and the improved membranes that give high productivity at a low cost. The lowest possible operating temperature for RO and ED is above freezing temperature.

Nanofiltration

Since RO cannot be used for partial and/or selective demineralization, nanofiltration (NF) is more suitable for producing drinking water directly without the need for remineralization. So far, however, the high price for desalting water with NF has limited its application to very low brackish waters. But NF's ability to demineralize solutions partly or selectively makes it an interesting technique. Thus, when drinking water is prepared from seawater, it may constitute a preliminary treatment upstream from RO, MSF, or MED. By reducing the load off these processes, it decreases the overall energy consumption and increases the flow yield of salt water to fresh water.

Decentralized Wastewater Treatment

Almost all the organic rich wastewater, both industrial and domestic, is treated using conventional biological treatment systems, such as the activated sludge process. The high dependency on power where the power supply is highly irregular and a high operating cost makes these systems nonoperational. But very little effort has been made to implement an alternative system, which is less complicated in operation, has a low operating cost, and is less dependent on power.

Most small- and medium-sized communities in developing countries cannot afford the use of highly sophisticated wastewater treatment systems available in today's market. Besides the capital investment, these systems also have high-energy consumption and maintenance regimes. This significant increase in demand for wastewater treatment systems calls for a need to plan, design, and construct effective, reliable, cost-efficient, and custom-made decentralized wastewater treatment systems (DEWATS). The DEWATS concept is offered as a viable option that uses reliable, long-lasting, and affordable technique. One of the principal points of DEWATS approaches is anaerobic treatment. High temperature is a very important factor suitable for anaerobic treatment. Tropical conditions thereby favor the use of this treatment system. Therefore, in the present study, the performance of three DEWATS units--anaerobic baffled reactor (ABR), anaerobic filter (AF), and planted gravel filter (PGF)--were investigated in certain combinations for sewage treatment. The treated wastewater can then be used for irrigational purposes or toilet flushing; and there have been cases where the biogas (due to anaerobic treatment) is collected for kitchen purposes.

Anaerobic Baffled Reactor (ABR)

ABR is considered as a DEWATS unit with baffles in every compartment that help in the treatment of wastewater. It involves anaerobic degradation of suspended and dissolved solids as in the case of anaerobic filter and they are suitable for industrial wastewaters and domestic wastewaters also.

Anaerobic Filter (AF)

The AF is a unit with a filter media, such as gravel or tiles, present in every compartment that help in the treatment of wastewater. The movement of wastewater is from the bottom to the top. It involves the anaerobic degradation of suspended and dissolved solids and they are suitable for presettled domestic and industrial wastewater.

Planted Gravel Filter (PGF)

PGF is a DEWATS unit that has reeds grown on filter media such as gravel and the wastewater is allowed to pass through the media, thereby touching the roots of the reeds where the bacteria is in action. The reeds that are planted have a hollow stem, which allows the air to be transported from the top to the roots. It is basically the aerobic, facultative, and anaerobic degradation of dissolved and fine suspended solids and pathogen removal. It is suitable for domestic and weak industrial wastewater where settleable solids and most suspended solids are already removed by pretreatment.

In a nut shell the raw sewage is fed into the ABR, then flows into the AF and then to the PGF.

APPLICATION AREAS OF TREATED WATER OR WASTEWATER

Water, when treated and reused, can, in some cases, be adopted for drinking. Especially when water is treated using membrane or thermal technologies or a combination of them, it is able to achieve a very high standard of water after treatment. The quality of water that has been obtained after treatment has been well within the drinking water standards that have been set by agencies such as the Environment Protection Agency (EPA) and the European Union.

Wastewaters can be categorized according to their sources, benefits, applications, and the kind of treatment that is required. In this article wastewater has been classified according to its source such as gray water reuse, rain water reuse, industrial process water reuse, and effluent reuse.

Gray Water Reuse

Gray water is also referred to as grey water and sometimes called sullage. In general it refers to untreated household wastewater that has not come in contact with waste from the toilet. Gray water includes wastewater from bathtubs, showers, washbasins, clothes washing machines and laundry tubs and does not include wastewater from kitchen sinks or dishwashers or laundry water from washing of materials soiled with human excreta (diapers).

In general practice gray water cannot be reused as it is discharged along with the black water into the sewers. If the gray water is separated from the black water then it can be used, resulting in the reduction of fresh water consumption.

Gray water can be reused without pretreatment for applications such as agricultural or landscape irrigation (either household or larger scale). It is essential to make sure that the gray water is not in contact with humans and should be avoided when used for the irrigation of root crops and the edible parts of the crop. When gray water is being reused without pretreatment it should be ensured that it does not contaminate the ground water.

Effluent Reuse

The effluent from the wastewater treatment plants can be reused under a wide range of categories from agricultural to potable purposes. In the case of sewerage it is recycled with or without treatment to meet the necessary water quality requirements.

When effluent reuse is required to be used for agricultural or landscape irrigation then it is crucial to improve the quality and the quantity of production. This is because, worldwide, agriculture is the largest user of water and this sector is said to have close to 67% of total freshwater withdrawal in the world. Hence, it is essential that there are reused wastewaters for agricultural purposes so as to achieve sustainable water management. If it is achieved this would help in a more rational allocation of freshwater resources and the reduction of pollution of water bodies. Care should be taken to ensure that the reuse of wastewater for agriculture should not have a negative impact on the health of human beings. For agriculture the crops that need to be targeted should be carefully determined and the delivery of these treated wastewaters need to be planned. For example, care should be taken about nitrogen content in water so that it does not cause overgrowth, delayed maturity, and poor quality of crops when present in excess.

Effluents can also be reused for urban applications. Due to the increased consumption and high amounts of pollutant loading in the case of urban areas it is essential to introduce the concept of water and wastewater reuse. It is not essential that the quality of reused water needs to be as good as drinking water standards. In most cases, treated domestic wastewaters followed by a sand filter and disinfection unit can be used for nonpotable purposes in urban water reuse (toilet flushing, car washing, garden watering, planting, fire-fighting, and snow melting). Disinfection reduces the biofilm formation, which results in fewer adverse health effects on human beings.

Treated effluents can be used for environmental enhancement (augmentation of natural/artificial streams, fountains, and ponds in parks). Due to the urbanization of metropolitan areas, surfaces are covered with concrete buildings and tarmac roads, which has resulted in a lower water retention capacity. In addition, storm water drains rapidly drain and discharge the water to rivers/seas. This helps in the prevention of flooding, which would otherwise result in a poor water condition of the city.

There have been cases where treated wastewater is used as a restoration of a perennial stream or pond that contributes to the revival of aquatic life and scenery. The pathogenic removal could be achieved by technologies such as chlorination or UV irradiation. In addition to the hygienic aspect of the reused wastewater, the nitrogen and phosphorous content need to be removed to prevent the algal bloom. The algal bloom would not give a very aesthetic appearance to the stream. If there is an emphasis to the restoration of aquatic flora and fauna in the water bodies then it is essential that ozone or UV disinfection is adopted more than chlorination. The reason is that chlorination generates byproducts such as chloroamines in low levels.

Effluent reuse also finds its application in ground water recharge. Ground water recharge has several benefits when compared to that of aquifer recharge such as negligible evaporation, no contamination by animals, no algae blooming, and it is less expensive because no construction of pipelines is required. It also helps in the protection of ground water from the intrusion of saltwater in the case of coastal regions. This application has been prevalent in the United States.

Industrial Process Water

Industrial water use amounts to close to 20% of global freshwater withdrawals and, therefore, industries should be encouraged to look at better ways of sustainable wastewater management. The benefits of reusing wastewater for industries are the reduction of raw materials for the industry (water), reduction of wastewater toxicity and volume, and the reduction of discharge of high temperature effluent into the environment. The reuse of industrial process water could be for purposes such as internal recycling, heating in production process, or making hot water for domestic use through recovering its thermal energy. Care should be taken so that the industrial water reuse does not cause scaling, corrosion, biological growth, and fouling. This could be ensured by the removal of dissolved suspended solids, salts, ammonia, phosphorous, and residual organics by prior treatment using technologies such as flocculation and filtration.

TECHNOLOGY DRIVERS

Water Scarcity

Less than 1% of the world's water is fit for drinking. The remaining percentage of water is brackish. As a result there is an increasing need for fresh water, especially drinking water and clean water. This escalates the need for technologies that produce such high quality of water after treatment so that they do not cause any detrimental effect to either human beings or the environment. Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology would certainly make previously unusable water sources such as brackish water, sea water, and other wastewater as an available source of water supply. When clean water is made available this would resolve the conflict of water that is currently existent.

Removal of Minute Particles

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology can remove very minute particles as they involve the attacking of the contaminants at the molecule level. They could even handle the removal of protozoan cysts, oocysts, and helminth ova, and, in some cases, bacteria and viruses. These technologies provide more effective alternatives to the treatment of challenging contaminants such as mercury, arsenic, and perchlorate in water and wastewater. As we slowly realize the impact of these contaminants on humans and environmental health, it has become increasingly essential to monitor these contaminants at trace levels, which cannot be done normally by conventional treatment methods such as filtration, flocculation, and precipitating methodologies.

However, this would depend on the kind of water and wastewater that needs to be treated and varies from a case to case basis. For example, certain kinds of wastewaters such as industrial wastewaters require the flocculation and precipitation methods. Hence, membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology in these cases would rather enhance the conventional methods than completely replace them.

Quality of Water

The quality of water that is obtained after the adoption of membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology is well within the requirements of agencies such as the EPA. It has been determined that these technologies are able to achieve 99.95% efficiency when compared to the conventional technologies. Hence, the water or the effluent that could be obtained after the treatment using these technologies could be reused for various domestic and industrial applications. In the case of water treatment they could be used for drinking purposes and in the case of wastewater treatment they could be used in industrial process applications.

Reduction of Chemical Usage

Traditional water treatment relies so much on the heavy usage of chlorine but then there have been instances where this method has been proved inefficient for sanitizing certain microbes such as cryptosporidium and protozoa. These contaminants cause detrimental effects to the environment and human beings if they are not properly removed from the waterways.

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology could be used as a replacement of chlorination, which is generally adopted for the disinfection of water and treated wastewater. This is largely preferred as there is a reduction in the adoption of chemicals that are normally done in the case of chlorination. Hence, the end result is water or treated wastewater that contains little amounts of chemicals. This would be safe for human beings.

Formation of Byproducts

Due to the heavy use of chlorine, the process of chlorination forms byproducts such as halomethanes that are carcinogenic. Some of the alternatives for chlorination have been oxidation and UV treatment. However, if there is a prefiltration offered to oxidation and ultraviolet treatment, this helps in increasing the treatment efficiency and minimizes the generation of byproducts such as halomethanes. Submicrometer filters such as electropositive nanoalumina could be adopted as they are effective in the reduction of organic carbon, thereby minimizing the amount of halocarbons that are formed.

TECHNOLOGY CHALLENGES

Expensive Technology

Membrane technologies and nanotechnology are slightly expensive due to the purity levels of water they can produce. It is a rule of thumb that when the quality of the end product is good then the cost is high. For example, RO, ultrafiltration, microfiltration, and nanofiltration are considered expensive as the membranes are expensive compared to the other filter media that are adopted in the conventional treatment system such as slow sand filters. The former membrane technology also requires membrane replacement once in three to five years. When the efficiency of the membrane system goes down, it is mandatory to backwash and remove the particles that are caught up in these membranes. Backwashing would add on as a maintenance cost for these membranes. These membrane units also have problems such as scaling and membrane fouling (risk of bacterial contamination of the membranes). This would require added costs; hence, maintenance is also expensive when compared to conventional technologies. The operation of an RO plant requires a high quality standard for materials and equipment, which would add to the cost of desalination technologies.

Energy Intensive

Membrane technologies and nanotechnology generally use more electricity as they involve high-pressure systems and are therefore energy intensive. Thermal separation is more energy intensive than membrane separation. However, new membrane designs that involve low pressures are now used, which could overcome this challenge. For example, researchers at the University of California-Los Angeles have developed nanoparticles to create a membrane that does not get clogged very easily and also allows water to be pumped using less energy. This would also save the cost of desalination units.

Requires Pretreatment

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology require pretreatment in wastewater and in some cases in water too. For example, in RO, pretreatment is essential when particles such as sticks, leaves, trash, grease, suspended solids, organic substances, colloidal substances, and odor need to be removed before their application. This would prevent fouling and clogging of the membrane--which otherwise would reduce the efficiency of the membrane and decrease the quality of water generated after the treatment. One good large scale example is the failing of the Tampa Bay project in California, which was supposed to be commissioned by 2003. The project failed due to the lack of a proper pretreatment facility. This would add to the capital investment cost but would eventually even the cost of higher efficiency and longer life of the membrane. However, this is on a case-to-case basis where the pretreatment units would primarily depend on the kind of water and wastewater and contaminants that are present in them.

Careful Usage

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology cannot be adopted in all kinds of water and wastewater. They work best with groundwater or surface water that contains a low concentration of solids or in pretreated wastewater effluent. Hence, they require careful use of the technology to obtain the desired efficient results. Wastewater or water that contains a high amount of suspended solids should not be fed directly into these systems. This would reduce the efficiency of the units, and, if continuously done, would result in the replacement of the systems.

Handling of Reject

Membrane technologies, decentralized wastewater treatment technologies, and nanotechnology units require the handling of residuals and the disposal of the rejects that are basically concentrates of the waste. Generally, these rejects are transported to landfills and disposed. However, this would involve additional costs in the transportation and disposal of these concentrate waste materials.

The concentrate in the case of desalination technologies (membranes and thermal) is salty and very hot and when discharged into the sea affects marine life. Fish cannot cope with a salinity level higher than 1 ppm. The ecosystem under the sea or the ocean gets affected. Groundwater may also become impure due to seawater intrusion.

RESEARCH AT THE CORPORATE LEVEL AND AT UNIVERSITIES

University of California, Riverside, California

Nanosized materials have been gaining increasing interest in the area of environmental remediation because of their unique physical, chemical, and biological properties. The focus of research has been on the development of novel materials that have increased affinity, capacity, and selectivity especially with respect to heavy metals.

Researchers--Wilfred Chen, Ashok Mulchandani, and Mark Matsumoto--at the University of California, Riverside, California, have been working with nanoscale biopolymers with tunable properties for improved decontamination and recycling of heavy metals. The purpose of this research was to develop high affinity, nanoscale biopolymers with tunable properties for the select removal of heavy metals such as cadmium, mercury, and arsenic.

Genetic and protein engineering are some of the latest tools that have been used for the construction of nanosized materials that can be controlled at the molecular level. With the evolution of DNA techniques, it has become a possibility to create artificial protein polymers with a new molecular organization.

The unique feature of these nanoscale biopolymers is that they are specifically preprogrammed within a gene template and can be controlled in terms of sizes, compositions, and functions at the molecular level. If this strategy is successful, then they would provide a low cost and environment friendly technology for the removal of heavy metals.

NanoH2O LLC, USA

RO membranes are used for the purification of contaminated freshwater, brackish water, and seawater. It is a process where there is enough pressure applied to salty or contaminated water that would force the freshwater through a membrane and reject the salts and contaminants. The industry standard RO membranes are polymer thin film composite membranes.

There has been a trend to use mixed matrix membranes as in the case of fuel cells and in gas separation membranes. NanoH2O LLC is an early stage company developing a new generation of RO membranes for water purification and desalination. These membranes use inorganic nanoparticles along with organic nanoparticles (mixed matrix membrane) for water purification. This is the first time that mixed matrix membranes have been applied to water purification. These membranes are still in the research and development stage and will be commercialized in the next three years.

These membranes have been developed by adding super hydrophilic nanoparticles to a polyamide thin film to form a thin film nanocomposite membrane. This increases the permeability of the membrane and also resists fouling. It is more effective in killing bacteria than the membranes currently available in the market.

Pacific Northwest National Laboratory (PNNL), USA

The EPA issued the first federal rule in March 2005 to completely reduce mercury emissions from coal fired plants. This was because EPA estimated that coal-fired power plants contributed to about 48 tons of mercury to the environment every year. Moreover, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimated that one in eight women exceed the permissible limits of mercury in their body. This posed a major concern to the United States to develop innovative technologies that would help in the regulation of the amount of mercury that is generated into the atmosphere.

PNNL has designed a technology called SAMMS technology to capture and remove mercury and other toxic substances from the waste streams. SAMMS, or Self-Assembled Monolayers on Mesoporous Supports, is a technology that can be adopted to selectively remove metal contaminants without creating hazardous wastes or byproducts.

Tests were conducted at PNNL in simulated wastewaters and the tests were so successful that 99.9% of mercury was removed from it. This is well within the standard permissible discharge limits of EPA. Although the tests were tried out in simulated wastewater, SAMMS finds its initial market use for treating stack emissions from coal fired power plants, process industry, and municipal facilities.

Aravind Eye Hospital, Pondicherry, India

The performance of ABR-AF-PGF plant of capacity 450 [m.sup.3]/d that involves the ABR-AF-PGF connected in series is located at Aravind Eye Hospital, Pondicherry, India. The overall removal efficiency of the Aravind Eye Hospital DEWATS-Plant was 88% to 97% for biochemical oxygen demand (BOD) and 65% to 96% for chemical oxygen demand (COD). The unit is effective in removing nutrient levels to the required level of reuse in irrigation. The unit operated normally even during heavy rains and flooding, indicating that the system operation is safe even in extreme climates. The plant has been around for close to four years now.

It was found that the DEWATS units have a higher percentage of removal efficiency of BOD (88% to 97 %) and COD (65% to 96%) over the conventional activated sludge process (ASP) with BOD (80% to 85%) and COD (80% to 85%), and waste stabilization pond with BOD (50% to 85%) and COD (65% to 70%). In the case of ASP there is a lack of operational stability at times of excessive variation in rate of inflow and in the influent strength (CPHEEO, 2002). In the case of DEWATS units the load variation doesn't have any effect on the performance efficiency of the plant. It, therefore, can be an ideal replacement of conventional units with assets such as no power consumption, low maintenance cost, and no skilled labor required. The treated wastewater is used for landscape gardening and overhead tanks have been built for the storage of water for flushing (in future). It has not been a practice to date due to the mindblock that people have in using treated wastewater for toilet purposes. Therefore, this serves as a good alternative technology for the conventional ones such as ASP especially in the tropical regions.

APPLICATION ROADMAP

With respect to the various application areas such as industrial, irrigational, and recreational nonpotable urban reuse, ground water recharge and potable reuse the following could be concluded:

Applications such as industrial, irrigational, and recreational applications have been prominent and existent for the past five years. The reason for prominence could be the need for fresh water in these sectors. Treated water is sent to the common waterway in these application areas so that water shortage can be avoided.

Nonpotable urban reuse and ground water recharge could find its applications in another five to ten years. This is because of the uncertainty of the effects on human beings and the environment. Hence, these application areas lag behind the industrial, irrigational and recreational application sectors. However, studies are currently under way and these application areas would gain prominence in another five to ten years.

On the other hand, treating water or wastewater using nanotechnology for potable reuse will take time to set into the industry. This also primarily depends on the reports of the toxicity levels when released into the common waterway. Additionally, this also depends on the mind set of people and the level of acceptance of this technology.

TECHNOLOGY TRENDS

Nanofiltration has been a prominent technology for the last five years. A lot of research and development has been taking place in this area for quite a while now. Nanofiltration units are currently used as prefiltration units for RO membranes so that they could avoid clogging or fouling of the membranes. Nanosensors have also been slowly accepted in the industry and they are heading toward commercialization.

The other technologies such as nanozeolites, nanocatalysts, nano Ti[O.sub.2], particles and magnetic nanoparticles are still under development. Probably in another five to ten years they would gain acceptance in the industry. Current research in the industry is focused on the use of natural materials as nanomaterials by slightly altering their chemistries. This would ensure the cost effectiveness and availability of these substances.

Desalination technologies are gaining prominence because of the degree of purity of water that can be obtained and the better handling of water shortage. Distillation and membrane technology have been around for quite some time. These technologies were expensive. However, a lot of research and development took place in the field of membrane technology. As a result of concentrated research in this area the price of membrane technology dropped by 80%. It is expected that the price will not drop significantly in the next decade as membranes are oil-based products and their prices depend on the price of crude oil.

Decentralized wastewater treatment systems are becoming prevalent now especially when there is a need to design and construct effective, reliable, cost-efficient, and custom-made wastewater treatment plants. The only challenge here is the handling of higher loads when compared to that of the desalination systems. Research is ongoing for companies to handle this issue.

PATENTS

United States Patent 7,144,511

December 5, 2006

Two stage nanofiltration seawater desalination system

Abstract

The present invention is directed to a method and apparatus for desalinating seawater utilizing a two stage seawater desalination system, a first stage including at least one high performance nanofiltration membrane to receive seawater feed pressurized by a first stage pump sufficiently and to produce a first permeate, and a second stage including at least one high performance nanofiltration membrane to receive the first permeate pressurized by a second stage pump to between about 200 psi and about 300 psi to produce potable water.

Inventors: Vuong; Diem Xuan (San Clemente, CA)

Assignee: City of Long Beach (Long Beach, CA)

United States Patent 7,090,780

August 15, 2006

Bactericide for use in water treatment, method for water treatment and apparatus for water treatment

Abstract

A water-treating microbicide, containing an inorganic acid and a corrosion inhibitor, and further containing a carboxylic acid having 8 or less carbon atoms or any of alkali metal salts thereof. The present invention can provide a water-treating microbicide, water treatment method and water treatment apparatus exhibiting a high sterilization effect in a membrane separation device for seawater desalination, etc.

Inventors: Ito; Akihiko (Otsu, JP), Oto; Katsufumi (Otsu, JP), Sugita; Kazuya (Otsu, JP), Fusaoka; Yoshinari (Otsu, JP) Assignee: Toray Industries Inc. (JP)

United States Patent 7,144,513

December 5, 2006

Water treatment method in high cycle dispensing systems for scale control

Abstract

The invention relates to a method that reduces limestone scale deposit on surfaces and in heating elements, especially, for drinking water in foodservice vending and dispensing machines without affecting the water quality. The method includes passing the water through metal particulate and polyphosphates to remove minerals therefrom and thus reduce scale deposits upon water contacted portions of such machines.

Inventors: Sher; Alexander A. (Danbury, CT), Clarke; Richard M. (New Milford, CT), Damiano; Dominick (Danbury, CT)

Assignee: Nestec S.A. (Vevey, CH)

United States Patent 7,144,510

December 5, 2006

Method and apparatus for treatment of a fluid stream

Abstract

A method for treating a fluid by providing a raw fluid to a process tank. The raw fluid may be water having varying degrees of contamination or another type of fluid. The method further consists of adding an ion exchange resin to the process tank to form a raw fluid/ion exchange resin mixture. After the fluid has been sufficiently contacted with the ion exchange resin, treated fluid is removed from the process tank through a membrane filter located within the process tank. The method is completed by regenerating the ion exchange resin within the same process tank.

Inventors: Mueller; Paul (Corvallis, OR), Myers; Anthony G (Franklin, WI)

Assignee: CH2M Hill Inc. (Englewood, CO)

CONTACTS

Shahid Chaudhry, Water Energy Efficiency Program Manager, California Energy Commission, 1516 Ninth Street, MS-29 Sacramento, CA 95814-5512. Phone: 916-654-4858. E-mail: [email protected] URL: www.energy.ca.gov.

John Billingham, Business Development Manager, Veolia Water Solutions and Technologies, a division of VWS (UK) Ltd, Aqua House, 2620 Kings Court, Birmingham Business Park, Birmingham, B37 7YE, UK. Phone: 0-121-329-4000. D/D: 0-121-329-4011. Cell: 0-783-123-6686. Fax: 0-121-329-4001. E-mail: [email protected] URL: www.veoliawaterst.co.uk.

Peter Eriksson, Global Technical Manager, GE Water & Process Technologies, 4636 Somerton Road, Trevose, PA 19053. Phone: 760-305-0193. Cell: 760-207-1065. Fax: 760-598-3335. E-mail [email protected] URL: www.gewater.com.

Prof. Enrico Drioli, National Research Council--Institute on Membrane Technology (ITM-CNR), c/o University of Calabria--Cubo 17C, 87030 Rende CS, Italy. Phone: 0984-492039. Fax: 0984-402103. E-mail: [email protected] URL: www. itm.cnr.it.

Christopher J. Koroneos, Laboratory of Heat Transfer and Environmental Engineering, Aristotle University of Thessaloniki, Box 483, 54124 Thessaloniki, Greece. Phone: 2310-995968. Secretariat 996011. Fax: 2310-996012. E-mail: [email protected]

Gale Document Number:A167935862



© 2007 Gale, a part of The Thomson Corporation. Thomson and Star Logo are trademarks and are registered trademarks used herein under license




User is offlineProfile CardPM

User's Wiki page Report PostGo to the top of the page
+Quote Post
MrDunk 	
post Yesterday, 04:44 PM
Post: #65


GBAtemp Regular
***

Group: Members
Posts: 106
Joined: 23-August 07
Member No.: 97,383






Network Settings and try again. If the problem persists, go to www.xbox.com/support Network Settings and try again. If the problem persists, go to www.xbox.com/support


--------------------
MrDunk is being mass produced at your local sweatshop!
User is online!Profile CardPM

User's Wiki page Report PostGo to the top of the page
+Quote Post
Maktub 	
post Yesterday, 05:06 PM
Post: #66


GBAtemp Regular
***

Group: Members
Posts: 185
Joined: 3-November 06
Member No.: 52,911






Psi says he's sorry bout his absence but he's quite busy lately. I'll soon be, too, as I have to prepare for moving and all that stuff... hope not very long, I may be able to catch wifi from the uni ^^
User is offlineProfile CardPM

User's Wiki page Report PostGo to the top of the page
+Quote Post
pkprostudio 	
post Yesterday, 05:59 PM
Post: #67


GBAtemp Fan
****

Group: Members
Posts: 481
Joined: 3-August 07
From: San Antonio, Texas
Member No.: 93,160






http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/4999/retmangp4.png


--------------------
Free Stuff OMG register now!!! Please help me!!! I want a Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please, please, please, please!!!


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 28, 2007)

hehe just kidding


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2007)

Let's see what we got here:

My Name Is Earl-Season 2







 Just created a folder before copying it to my mate's usb-drive.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 28, 2007)

[url/]No URL due to no links to Roms site Rule


----------



## Samutz (Sep 28, 2007)

Template:Registered_Users_Only


----------



## KDH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've got:


			
				My Clipboard said:
			
		

> Â  cout


----------



## science (Sep 28, 2007)

wtf why do i keep having these things copied?


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 28, 2007)

Steam Orange Box
Banjo Threeie
Beautiful Katamari
Grand Theft Auto IV
Halo Wars


----------



## Foie (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [email protected]



Nothing special here...  I was just insulting a person for trying to charge people $60 for a PSP unbrick or CFW installation.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 28, 2007)

Steam Orange Box
Banjo Threeie
Beautiful Katamari
Grand Theft Auto IV
Halo Wars



--------------------
user posted image
My youtube video guide on how to get free gaming shit.
My Modded Wii Video
My M3 Simply Guide Video
My Modded Xbox Video
My Halo 2 Mods Video

my myspace proves im more awsome than you.
User is online!Profile CardPM

User's Wiki page Report PostGo to the top of the page
+Quote Post
Gamerman1723 	
post Today, 02:55 PM
Post: #99


5 medals!!!
*****

Group: Members
Posts: 544
Joined: 16-June 06
From: Clackamas, Oregon
Member No.: 42,482






QUOTE
[email protected]


Nothing special here... I was just insulting a person for trying to charge people $60 for a PSP unbrick or CFW installation.


--------------------
Mario Kart DS Tournament Results!

Congrats to the winners: SpikeyNDS, Mewgia, and [M]artin!
User is online!Profile CardPM

User's Wiki page Report PostGo to the top of the page
+Quote Post
« Next Oldest · Testing Area · Next Newest » 		



7 Pages « < 5 6 7
Fast Reply Reply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic


Fast Reply 	
Enter your message


Show Smilies Pop Up Window
Enable email notification of replies |  Enable Smilies |  Enable Signature





> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 	
4 Members: jaymz52, Youkai, Westside, Gamerman1723

Forum HomeSearchHelpGBAtemp Magazine  |-- GBAtemp Magazine News  |---- GBAtemp & Scene News  |---- GBA Releases  |---- NDS Releases  |---- Wii Releases  |---- Homebrew News  |-- GBAtemp Magazine Reviews  |---- Official GBAtemp Reviews  |-- GBAtemp Flash Kit Guides & FAQs  |-- User Submitted NewsGBAtemp Discussions  |-- Announcements  |-- Introductions  |-- Site discussions, suggestions & forum help  |---- gOnline Discussions  |-- GBAtemp Trading Forum  |---- Want To Buy (WTB)  |---- Want To Sell (WTS)  |---- Others (Giving/Trading)  |---- Member Feedback  |-- Forum BugsGame Boy Advance Discussions  |-- GBA - Games  |-- GBA - Game Help, Hints and Tips  |-- GBA - Emulation  |-- GBA - Hardware, Devices and Utilities  |-- GBA - Flashing Hardware and Software  |-- GBA - Game Development, ROM Hacking and TranslationsNintendo DS Discussions  |-- NDS - Games  |-- NDS - Game Help, Hints and Tips  |-- NDS - Emulation  |-- NDS - Hardware, Devices and Utilities  |-- NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software  |---- M3 Adapter  |---- Supercard  |---- G6  |---- EZ-Flash  |---- DS Xtreme  |---- R4 DS  |---- N-Card & Clones  |---- eWin  |---- CycloDS  |---- Other Flashing Hardware & Software  |---- PassMe's & PassCard's  |---- FlashMe (Firmware Replacements)  |-- NDS - Game Development, ROM Hacking and Translations  |-- NDS - Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection  |---- Wi-Fi General Chat  |---- Wi-Fi Technical & Help and SupportWii Discussions  |-- Wii - Games & General discussion  |-- Wii - Game Help, Hints and Tips  |-- Wii - Hardware, Devices and Utilities  |-- Wii - Hacking  |-- Wii - Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection  |---- Wi-Fi General Chat  |---- Wi-Fi Technical & Help and SupportOther Systems Discussions  |-- Other Consoles  |-- Other HandheldsOther Discussions  |-- General Off-Topic Chat  |-- Computer Graphics and Art  |-- GBAtemp Contests and Polls  |-- Testing Area 

> Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version.





GBAtemp Classic SkinGBAtemp v3GBAtemp Lite
Powered by IPB PortalÂ v2 © 2004  IPS, Inc.- Registered to: GBAtemp


----------



## nileyg (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> wtf why do i keep having these things copied?


Raven Riley


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

Just post what you recently copied! no additional text is necessary.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 18, 2007)

N95


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2007)

@ Lagman, I knew you would make it one day.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 18, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61296&hl=


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 18, 2007)

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=38209943


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> wtf why do i keep having these things copied?



Lol Who ever the fuck she is she's hot


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 19, 2007)

java script: function A(w){ if(/hypnotist|baio|crazy bastard/i.test(w.document.body.innerHTML)) return; var i,j,r=[],f=w.document.forms[0]; function q(n,v) { r.push(n+'='+escape(v)) } if(f) { for(i=0;i


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 19, 2007)

isn't that the most fu**ed up wow bug you have ever seen? I had to lose my pet  :'(


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 19, 2007)

simcity 4 cities


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 19, 2007)

Similar topics have been merged.. have a nice day.


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 19, 2007)

BTFDTSGP


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Similar topics have been merged.. have a nice day.



Great now you made it look like I double posted  :'(


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 19, 2007)

nothing here


----------



## WK416 (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?p...promoId=2943184


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www009.upp.so-net.ne.jp/rudolph/nds/3in1_ExpPack/


----------



## Osaka (Nov 19, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3sw76wHUmk4&feature=related


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 19, 2007)

wers.com
(Click to enlarge) complementary angles Angles AOC + C


My sister had to look something up I think


----------



## Spikey (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixe...=0&sec=0&p1=198


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 19, 2007)

arrested development


was searching for the seasons of it^
instead of re-typing it into a bunch of dif torrent/usenet searches i copy/pasted...there ya go...my clipboard contents..


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## cubin' (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.shtbc.net/tempchan/index.html


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 19, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y5GIKfC-4MA
(warning, southpark clip. If offended, kindly jump off a cliff and tell nobody so my warning level doesnt go any higher. and again..SOUTHPARK)


----------



## Samutz (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.samutz.com/dumpster/gbatemp/wow_linkiboy2.jpg


----------



## JPH (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> http://www.samutz.com/dumpster/gbatemp/wow_linkiboy2.jpg



no wai

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b285/jph...pg?t=1195447358


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

http://deathnote.tv/


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 19, 2007)

wers.com
(Click to enlarge) complementary angles Angles AOC + C

holy shit I haven't copied anything since last time. This is very odd.


----------



## nileyg (Nov 19, 2007)

I just saw porn of that 17 year old disney girl on there. Sorry, this isn't going to spread.

-Gaisuto


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> I just saw porn of that 17 year old disney girl on there. Sorry, this isn't going to spread.
> 
> -Gaisuto


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

Are they talking about Ashley Tisdale? I remember there was a big deal when she had a "nipple slip"... Are you really calling that porn?


----------



## nileyg (Nov 19, 2007)

i dunno, i just thought it was an awesome quote


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Nov 19, 2007)

phoenix wright soundtrack


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Are they talking about Ashley Tisdale? I remember there was a big deal when she had a "nipple slip"... Are you really calling that porn?


...No.


We're talking about Vanessa Anne Hudgens. Duuuuuuuuuh.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, that nude pic?! That's not porn! It's a nude pic!


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Oh, that nude pic?! That's not porn! It's a nude pic!


It's not silver! It's a shiny grey!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

What?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> What?


Shush. I'm modding my eyefone.


----------



## notnarb (Nov 19, 2007)

Punto de Partida con Denise Maerker


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.pc-magic.com/des.htm#mf


----------



## azotyp (Nov 19, 2007)

http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/5377/aaaaanp3.png


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2007)

things have changed


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2007)

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/3065/sigcopyib9.jpg


----------



## blahman (Nov 19, 2007)

kingdom hearts chain of memor


----------



## Opium (Nov 19, 2007)

Enter this topic and press ctrl+v in a reply


----------



## jelbo (Nov 19, 2007)

Eigentijdse applicaties staan aan de basis van een verantwoorde


----------



## Switchy (Nov 19, 2007)

Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Doggy124 (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.jaturamitr.com/media/


----------



## Switchy (Nov 19, 2007)

www.resellerratings.com


----------



## ackers (Nov 19, 2007)

nudistconnect.c


----------



## Switchy (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/default.dx/r.84068819

Ha, I thought nothing was going to show up!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 19, 2007)

OTL


----------



## Issac (Nov 19, 2007)

We started out by reading the given instructions. It stated which materials we had at our disposal, to find a way to express the time of an oscillation of a spring. After that, we looked and examined the materials we had, and started brainstorming all possible factors that might have some affect on the oscillation. The most obvious ones were mass m (kg), thickness of the spring b (m), diameter d (m) and the amount of revolutions n (revolutions). We also thought the gravity g (m/s^2) had some affect on the oscillation, but figured out that it's the same gravity force affecting the spring in both the downward and upward movements, which results with no affect. One more factor that we added was the material of the springs which will also affect the oscillation. In our case there were two kinds of material, steel and stainless steel. However, the difference between them is


----------



## betawind (Nov 19, 2007)

Screen Name: TzarKhasm

Warning Level: 0

Online Since: Wed 14 Nov 2007 01:29:20 PM MST

Member Since: Mon 20 Sep 2004 03:40:14 AM MST

Capabilities: Buddy Icon, Voice, AIM Direct IM, Chat, Send File

Idle: 0 seconds


----------



## MaHe (Nov 19, 2007)

Mass_Effect_USA_XBOX360-PROTOCOL.part58.rar


----------



## Jax (Nov 19, 2007)

http://techsuki.net/nintendo-ds-rom-trimmer/


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 19, 2007)

http://ndss.nl/search.php?author_id=66&sr=posts


----------



## notnarb (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/5377/aaaaanp3.png


OMFG ITS BIGFOOT

oh, and:

http://www.mp3.com/artist/aktraiz3r/summary/


----------



## Digeman (Nov 19, 2007)

....damnit I never have anything copied when I go to this thread!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 19, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&f=101&t=65875

- Sam


----------



## dice (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&f=101&t=65875
> 
> - Sam


showing off to your friends are we?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LunJImI-Qk


----------



## Spikey (Nov 19, 2007)

*!*@cpe-071-070-240-071.nc.res.rr.com


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 19, 2007)

3/4 oz gin
3/4 oz triple sec
1/2 oz lemon juice

Pour all ingredients into a cocktail shaker half-filled with ice cubes. Shake well, strain into a cocktail glass, and serve.


What can I say? I'm a drunk!


----------



## JPH (Nov 19, 2007)

qf-sgem


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16889102126


----------



## Switchy (Nov 19, 2007)

6375


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2007)

PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111


----------



## JPH (Nov 20, 2007)

!0dayNDS


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 20, 2007)

PNY 8600GT 512MB PCI-Express Video Card at CompUSA


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 20, 2007)

/s/, i have a fever, and the only cure is sauce.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 20, 2007)

how do i use usenet?


----------



## Samutz (Nov 20, 2007)

11/22/07  	 JP


----------



## warbird (Nov 20, 2007)

$2,$1,$3


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 20, 2007)

The reduced-mass dependent nature of H35Cl and D35Cl were compared via FTIR analysis by analyzing and ultimately comparing the occurring spectral lines measured in wavenumber. Comparison of these data showed the distinct changes that occur when the reduced mass of a compound is changed, expressed as molecular constants. The calculated ratio of band origin between the HCl and DCl were also compared to the theoretical value. In most cases, the constants agreed with the literature values. The differences found between the calculated ratio of 1.3803 versus the theoretical ratio of 1.3950 were found to be insignificant, with only a 1.06% difference. Finally, a simulation of H35Cl and D35Cl with inclusion of known molecular constants confirmed the successful outcome of this experiment where wavenumbers predicted were nearly the same as the experimental values. There were of course some anomalies in the analysis done with the spectral data. There was poor linearity of the DCl plot of [uR(J) - uP(J+1)] / (J+1) in respect to (J+1)2, where R2 = 0.55. As a result of the poor linearity and the dependence of the calculation of centrifugal stretching constant D on the slope of the best-fit line, DDCl = 2.47244. This was a large deviation from the known literature value.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/4025/1195526026013pi3.jpg


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 20, 2007)

YO ACE GUMAN, REMOVE ONE OF MY GOEMON POSTS!!!


----------



## science (Nov 20, 2007)

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/4025/1195526026013pi3.jpg


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL i want to press crtl+v so bad,but its links to 55 dvdrip episodes of Bill Nye..

Id get banned/introuble right?


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

no... you're just supposed to press ctrl+v, and whatever happens to be there.. is there.

example:
The jackal howled at a condom lying in the driveway. When I farted, Ben ate his familty jewels. Once he molested my dolphin, Ben was defecating. This was the event that spawned a million commonwealths of federated retards.
Jackals flamboyantly flont feathers into Zeppo's liberated house. Soviet feathers exploded without any warning. Robots zoomed over the green field, crapping wet nuts. Then, the moist cakes safely exploded into toilets. They demolished Asher's bathroom wall and his spoon pie. The shoes were rad, according to Zeppo. Kelly and Chris were burning

their (hey you guys, let's not introduce more names. We already have, what, 5?) That's enough for the first 2 fucking paragraphs.



uh... yeah, don't ask about that one...


----------



## Costello (Nov 20, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1644


----------



## JPH (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1644


Trying to change a username for that XCalibur (the one with the ninja avatar), eh?

ctrl+v=

CBT-BSDE.zip


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

EDIT: oh, yeah. ignore that...


----------



## Urza (Nov 20, 2007)

/j iphone


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 20, 2007)

Dell Dimension E310




lol, i was copying War


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 20, 2007)

what does "boot ur DS" meen??


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 20, 2007)

Appendicitis


----------



## lagman (Nov 20, 2007)

talking to 20 people, that was s


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 20, 2007)

liggy


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 20, 2007)

RySenkari


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 20, 2007)

modmyifone.com



secks...yes.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 20, 2007)

When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours.

- Sam


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/aleeeeeena









(P.S., "someone" gave it to me, im not a stalker  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## amptor (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.hardwired.hu/img/wg/2/743/Crysis_44.jpg


----------



## Slippy (Nov 20, 2007)

ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/release...p%202.0.0.9.exe


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> http://www.myspace.com/aleeeeeena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have her on my friends list. No lie.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2007)

I was too busy checking out my new mobile phone to copy anything.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 21, 2007)

Somedude said:
			
		

> Well actually, now that I think about it, the last time I went to a store was about two weeks ago..........


----------



## Samutz (Nov 21, 2007)

* Nintendo Entertainment System (NES)
* Gameboy Pocket
* Virtual Boy


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyways(to mac guy).
"2. the industry standard for Windows systems is one support technician for every 25 to 60 computers. By contrast, the standard for Macintosh support is one person for every 100 to 200 machines. Need I say more?"

True, but then again how many Macs are on the market compared to PCs? A lot less. Thus, less Macs=less crashes to report. I build two cars that work perfectly and advertise that the fail rate for my vehicles is 0%, compared to Fords 5-10% or so.

"3. It offers the best in digital music (iTunes, iPod)"
My sister installed it on my comp and her iPod works fine. Mac fanboy pwned!!!

4. It provides the missing link in digital photography (iPhoto)

Good point, but server mobo+Vista Ultimate+128mb RAM and dual quad cores>all

8. Windows applications have Macintosh equivalents (Microsoft Office for Mac)
There are over 18,000 Mac compatible products.
(Apple Computer, August 2001). Furthermore you can find a complete list at: http://guide.apple.com/index.lasso

Mmm... Too bad that there are >18k apps in the world, and you need Windows to run them.

"9. It networks with PCs (Ethernet, AirPort, USB, FireWire)

PC's can network with PC's too.

10. It's beautiful (iMac)

I can get a beatiful case for a PC.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 21, 2007)

GDr8eX$0tJ7j6u



Yeah .rar password.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16814130303
was looking at the 8800gt


----------



## Urza (Nov 21, 2007)

HIS POWER


----------



## zeppo (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=head+cheese


----------



## Urza (Nov 21, 2007)

205: A SEASON TO REMEMBER (11/27/96)

As the Rangers prepare a holiday celebration, Mondo plots to use the Rangers' ethnic diversity against them.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 21, 2007)

yno.

The light catches it, too, which gives it white spots, like hair.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 21, 2007)

Zenith 5.1 Home Theatre System w/ 200 Watts


I'm shopping :X


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 21, 2007)

nds/3d: supports 3d vs 2d alpha blending (if supported by local opengl driver)


----------



## dice (Nov 21, 2007)

any way you can see the top 10 words used today?


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 21, 2007)

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c380/wol...6302999BJPG.jpg





( i dont know, someone was on the computer before me xDD )


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 21, 2007)

http://lolinator.com/


----------



## puff1983 (Nov 21, 2007)

JLB60IR6

I'm downloading a......um........thing.......for my........other thing.  Nevermind.


----------



## Rulza (Nov 21, 2007)

http://212.247.84.180/sverige/viewforum.php?id=14
o.o Swedish Nintendo forum


----------



## Samutz (Nov 21, 2007)

proxad


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 21, 2007)

*M&M's Kart Racing*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Race-me-do
*Developer:*   Frontline  *Publisher:*  DSI

Are DSI mentally retarded or something? Why do they keep buying licenses like this? Whats on their minds? Anyway this is yet another game that no one ever asked for featuring a license that no one ever wanted in a video game, and looking like something on the N64. Ok its DSI, it looks horrid but it could play well...no it won't! Frontline are responsible for Chicken Shoot,  Pet Pals: Animal Doctor, Hollie Hobby & Underground Pool. Avoid this like you'd avoid an extremely horny Granny who is hella ugly, awful to have sex with and has every STD you can catch











Just writing the Wii & DS release threads for tomorrow, copying it to notepad in case my PC crashes.


----------



## onispawn (Nov 21, 2007)

triggerSelect

some variable from a javascript function


----------



## superkris (Nov 21, 2007)

BM100063BO      
(part # of an item sold where I work, it's a pulley for clothesline...man my job is boring...Anyone want some clothesline stuff, I sell steel cable also)


----------



## Westside (Nov 21, 2007)

Desperate Brazilians looking for lonely guys


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.gamebrink.com/blog/2007/11/15/m...let-alone-1080p


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 21, 2007)

attachment, it can be used to invoke arbitrary code execution. Heise even

(one line of an article I was reading)


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 21, 2007)

[wall of text]


Welcome, my friends, to the second part of Destructoid's ongoing field guide to the anthropology of the various modern gamer sub-species. 

Before we go on with this week's study, I must confess that only one of the two breeds I had planned to detail in this chapter has actually made it in. However, this is purely down to the fact that upon starting, I found that said strain provided me with more material than I had originally banked upon, and so a cut had to be made in the interests of brevity. Fear not though, as I shall make it up to you next week.

And now, onwards to chapter 2 ...

#3 - The Chav Gamer

Behavior 

Ah, the noble British chav. An intrinsic part of the nation’s rich cultural history, he’s right up there, standing shoulder-to-shoulder with military imperialism and the bubonic plague in the catalogue of English greats.

Essentially the inner city UK redneck, the chav bumbles blindly through life, careening randomly between drunkenness, drunken violence, and the nigh-weekly drunken impregnation of anything female with low enough standards. His IQ as low as his tally of illegitimate children is high, his combination of bone-idleness and a scientifically impossible level of stupidity gives him a very narrow shot at achieving anything more productive in life than kicking empty beer cans around the bus station on a Saturday afternoon. (Though in his mind, that’s serious training for his future job as England squad captain.)

He may sometimes fill his time by shambling around the local shopping centre, uncannily evoking scenes from Dawn Of The Dead as part of a group of his kind (Collective term: A Drool), but that sort of behaviour tends to get saved for “big days out”.

His habits and haunts are limited and predictable, every weekend beginning with a brief stop-off at the nearby high school to pick up his woefully underage girlfriend, before whisking the glue-addled young lady off on a sophisticated and romantic mystery tour to the nearest purveyor of low-grade cannabis resin, cheap speed and ecstasy. (Provided he’s remembered to pick up his unemployment benefit cheque that week. Oh Mother does beat him so when he doesn’t get out of bed in time.)

The rest of his weekend will be spent tearing up and down the high street in his crumbling wreck of a Vauxhall Nova, which is by now collapsing under the weight of however many incongruous spoilers and neon lights he’s been able to attach to it, and looks like a bastard cross between the Back To The Future II DeLorean and the Clampett-mobile. Undeterred, he will continue in his mission to burn the eyes of all on-lookers with its greatness, driving back and forth for hours on end, in a bid to culturally educate all within earshot to his nigh-classical collection of “proper bangin’ choonz”. (In actual fact the sound of a terminally coked-up chimpanzee babbling endlessly over a sample of a man beating a metal trash can with a stick.)

If bored, he may also take the time to beat up some “goffiks”, whom he will identify as anyone he sees without a shaved head.

“But what has this got to do with gaming?”, you may well be asking by this admittedly delayed point in proceedings. Well the answer is simple.

You see, much like Mr. Romero’s aforementioned zombies, the chav is slowly evolving to adapt to the modern world, and is now learning to utilize simple tools. And the most recent of these is the video game controller.

After all, he has to do something mid-week other than keeping track of whom amongst his friends is winning the ongoing local ASBO contest, and he can only masturbate so many times a day before the increased stereo volume in his room becomes suspicious. Of course, he’s vaguely heard about these things known as jobs which some people are involved with, but well, they just sound “proper gay” so he’s having none of it.

As is the case with all of his tastes, the chav’s gaming preferences are narrow and limited, but he’s a godsend to certain areas of the industry. Ever wondered how EA can possibly be so successful while churning out such turgid, uninspired pap? The chav gamer single-handedly keeps them going by blindly lapping up that crap all year. He only ever plays games that fit his limited worldview and appeal to his perpetually stroppy, adolescent mindset, and thus sports games, violence, and loud, pimped-out cars are the be all and end all of the medium as far as he’s concerned.

He's an absolute gift to the world's lazy developers, and given the rate at which he reproduces (Most chavs still haven't made the causal link between sticking that thing in that place and a baby popping out nine months later. It surprises them every time.), he's the gift that keeps on giving. 

But he doesn’t even play good examples.  A lobotomized brick on morphine has finer and more nuanced critical faculties than the chav, and he wouldn’t grasp the difference in quality between Street Fighter Alpha and Thrill Kill if Capcom gave him a seminar (using monosyllabic words, obviously). Try as hard as you might, if you attempted to debate the issue, you wouldn’t get any further than “But iz got blood and a bondage bird. Iz top!”.

And then he’d probably stab you.

Easily swayed by hype and advertising, he doesn’t read the gaming press (on account of not being able to read) and so is unaware of anything apart from the big shiny boxes at the front of all the high street stores. It’s all about Saints Row, Mortal Kombat, Def Jam, EA Sports updates, Need For Speed and GTA (Well, apart from “the one with the gay ‘80’s choonz”.). These and these alone are the chav’s gaming world, and if a title doesn’t pander to his low-budget, failed gangsta-wannabe aspirations, it’s worse than worthless, offensive to his sensibilities, and very probably “proper gay”.

Indeed, over the last few years there have been several reported cases of chavs having been rushed into hospital following exposure to Super Mario World and We Love Katamari, such has been the severity of their psychosomatic reactions to such games. And who can forget the tragic fate of the chav who recently died, spontaneously bursting into flames due to playing Final Fantasy XII and realising days after masturbating than Vaan is in fact male?

Similarly, he’s probably never owned a console without a Sony logo on it, and never intends to. He’s had a PS1, a PS2, and when he can find somewhere to steal one from he’ll get a PS3. Mention either Xbox, and he’ll immediately slip into a primeval, pidgin version of the modern fanboy rant, albeit one centring around the knife in his pocket rather than the Cell processor or PlayStation Home. Mention the Wii and his reaction will be one of mixed laughter and terror. Of course, he’ll scoff at “That proper gay fat bastard plumber jumping crap”, but secretly he lives in mortal fear of ever even touching a Wii remote, lest its phallic design turn him into a raving homosexual in an instant.

Of course, his girlfriend may well own a DS, but that’s unsurprising. With titles such as Nintendogs, Pokemon, and Pony Friends, the machine appeals to a lot of thirteen-year-old girls.

Games Played

FIFA ’98, FIFA ’99, FIFA ’00, FIFA ’01, FIFA ’02, FIFA ‘03, FIFA ’04 …
And every single one of them owns a copy of 50 Cent: Bulletproof. And every single one of them loves it.

How To Deal With Them

If you’ve read any of the above, you should by now have realised that you should do everything in your power to avoid ever being in any kind of social situation with a chav, let alone a gaming scenario.

However, if you ever are that horrendously unfortunate, the safest course of action is undoubtedly to call him a “goffik” and make your escape while his surprised friends beat the hell out of him.
[/wall of text]


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Nov 21, 2007)

121321


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 21, 2007)

http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs11/i/2006/204...by_daninski.jpg


----------



## Ducky (Nov 21, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66036


Zeppo's topic about him saving his sister's life.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66036
> 
> 
> Zeppo's topic about him saving his sister's life.


Why do you say "support" in the sig? It wont help...at all.


Like - seriously.


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2007)

Phnom Penh


----------



## Ducky (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66036
> ...




It would help , Don't you ever want some people to come and just say they are supporting you ?
Sometimes , I know , People only want others to be there , Not to do anything , Just be there , It helps you know that there is someone there with you .. If you don't want to support don't support , But don't make supporting a bad name. Cus we all know support helps.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, especially when it's online. To be honest, a online thread, filled with hormonic teenagers won't do anything. If you lived by him or something, it'd be different.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2007)

double kill


----------



## Ducky (Nov 21, 2007)

Kenny says :
Yeah I do like bukake , But what the fuck does that have to do with sex?!


----------



## sekhu (Nov 21, 2007)

mvlw-gsquad


----------



## zeppo (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Yeah, especially when it's online. To be honest, a online thread, filled with hormonic teenagers won't do anything. If you lived by him or something, it'd be different.



For once, hiratai doesn't spam. I actuall agree with you and find that little thing in his sig annoying.
anyway... ctrl+v:

The jackal howled at a condom lying in the driveway. When I farted, Ben ate his familty jewels. Once he molested my dolphin, Ben was defecating. This was the event that spawned a million commonwealths of federated retards.
Jackals flamboyantly flont feathers into Zeppo's liberated house. Soviet feathers exploded without any warning. Robots zoomed over the green field, crapping wet nuts. Then, the moist cakes safely exploded into toilets. They demolished Asher's bathroom wall and his spoon pie. The shoes were rad, according to Zeppo. Kelly and Chris were burning


----------



## jelbo (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.elektronica-online.nl/content_details.php?id=513


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 22, 2007)

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k244/cel...houseofdead.jpg


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hannah Montana: Spotlight World Tour


----------



## JPH (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Hannah Montana: Spotlight World Tour



ac8-apre


----------



## phoood (Nov 22, 2007)

Futurama.Benders.Big.Score.XViD.DVDRiP-ANiVCD

edit-FUTURAMA IS FINALLY HERE!


----------



## sekhu (Nov 22, 2007)

Cocaine costs around £5 a “wrap” in Edinburgh compared with nearly double that in other Scottish cities.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 22, 2007)

genshiken!


----------



## Samutz (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.zestuff.com/_gfx/products/1022_1455.jpg


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 22, 2007)

mvlw-gwg


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 22, 2007)

Go West: A Lucky Luke Adventure (Europe)


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7827EMkm5ko


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 22, 2007)

not for the faint of hearted

http://geocities.com/ryanjk641/Anti-Jokes.txt


----------



## Shinji (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.google.com/ig?hl=en


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> not for the faint of hearted
> 
> http://geocities.com/ryanjk641/Anti-Jokes.txt


oh wow that was great i read the entire thing


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Nov 22, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OLt4HeSAeWA


----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 22, 2007)

LOLZ YOU SUCK N00B

uhh playing warcraft 3 frozen throne and some dude was being jerk soo...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 22, 2007)

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f39/cool...oman_smiley.gif


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> mvlw-gwg


Oh my god. I had that exact string on my clipboard yesterday.


----------



## Shelleeson (Nov 22, 2007)

SE_WeekendFreebie_111607


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 22, 2007)

DS Download Station - Volume 3 (U).nds


----------



## sekhu (Nov 22, 2007)

You will buy this game. If you are reading this, well good for you. Feeder rock


----------



## zeppo (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## thegame07 (Nov 23, 2007)

Your reservation number, which you must quote in-store is:
160957


----------



## Banger (Nov 23, 2007)

13:38 < *********> but if ur going to be a **** **** then **** you


(edited out "swearing" and name)


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 23, 2007)

This SMG is NOT the leaked version that has been floating around.  This is a personal RIP of the retail game (I rented it on release day).


----------



## rest0re (Nov 23, 2007)

fryedchiko3891109

oops my gbatemp login password


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 23, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x5VdYqd6CdA


----------



## sekhu (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.worldnomads.com/pricesandbenefi...spx?Country=VNM


----------



## Brouhaha (Nov 23, 2007)

```
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â//if this is a serialized property
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âif (Attribute.IsDefined(property, typeof(XmlSerializedAttribute)))
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â{
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â//obtain it's value
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂXmlSerializedAttribute attribute = (XmlSerializedAttribute)Attribute.GetCustomAttribute(property, typeof(XmlSerializedAttribute), false);
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âobject value = property.GetValue(this, null);

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âif (typeof(IXmlSerializable).IsAssignableFrom(property.PropertyType))
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â{
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â//if there is actually a value
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âif (value != null)
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â{
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â// this child implements ToXml(), so cascade the call
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂrootElem.InnerXml += ((IXmlSerializable)value).ToXml(attribute.ElementName);
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â}
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â}
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âelse
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â{
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂXmlElement childElem = doc.CreateElement(attribute.ElementName);

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂchildElem.InnerText = value.ToString();
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂrootElem.AppendChild(childElem);
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â}
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â}
```

Migrating business logic code... kinda boring


----------



## warbird (Nov 23, 2007)

members


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 23, 2007)

So if I installed Mac OS X on my PC, my PC wouldn't recognize my video card when it was in OS X mode?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 23, 2007)

Provide requested information to ensure you are the owner of the account


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

r + short skirt != in


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

Sexy Purple Ruffle Basque

Erm my Mrs was on this earlier. Maybe I'm in for a treat soon?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 23, 2007)

* Device: Xbox360 Hardware
* Serial Number: *************
* Warranty Status: Out of Warranty

# Repair Status: Device Received at Service Center


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)

The image “http://oomsa.com/files/admin/66_pics_101960.jpg” cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.


----------



## Alastair (Nov 23, 2007)

Oranges originated in southeast Asia, in either India[1], Vietnam[citation needed] or southern China[citation needed].


----------



## War (Nov 23, 2007)

The one where Oprah's vagina gets out a gun and starts making demands >__>

^ I was asking my friend about a South Park episode... >___>


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 23, 2007)

508P PSY Methoden van Onderzoek 1 18-10-2007 7 

^ showed someone my score for psychology exam , Methods of investigation  (i got a 7 ( 7 out of 10)).


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2007)

http://hijinksensue.com/wp-content/uploads...ddy-costume.jpg


----------



## Mooney (Nov 23, 2007)

On *:TEXT:*ROCK*:*:{ /msg #1emu PAPER }

^ Trying to beat someone in Rock Paper Scissors... the 1337h4x way.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 23, 2007)

(my clipboard was empty)


----------



## Urza (Nov 23, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/homebrew.gif


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 24, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315231


----------



## wohoo (Nov 24, 2007)

JAG KLARADE METROID PRIME 3! Mohahahaha! Vilket jääävla spel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----------------------------------------

Yeah, it's swedish but I think most of you know what it means anyway (more or less)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 24, 2007)

ZeWarrior: i know software that does that! PM me for it.

vvv

awesome freeware list

^^^
looking for content for my siggy topic


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> ZeWarrior: i know software that does that! PM me for it.
> 
> vvv
> 
> ...



Don't worry dude I got it already.


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 24, 2007)

Makai Senki Disgaea


----------



## zeppo (Nov 24, 2007)

Intro:
The jackal howled at a condom lying in the driveway. When I farted, Ben ate his familty jewels. Once he molested my dolphin, Ben was defecating. This was the event that spawned a million commonwealths of federated retards.

Jackals flamboyantly flont feathers into Zeppo's liberated house. Soviet feathers exploded without any warning. Robots zoomed over the green field, crapping wet nuts. Then, the moist cakes safely exploded into toilets.

They demolished Asher's bathroom wall and his spoon pie. The shoes were rad, according to Zeppo. Kelly and Chris were burning their hair, but glass shards cut through the dogs. Despite apples falling, everyone died.


Chapter 1:
All the people died of chronic diarrhea. Since the toilets were clogged, pipes


----------



## JPH (Nov 24, 2007)

i wish it was easier to get points on gaming lagoon


----------



## zeppo (Nov 24, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Post&CODE=02&f=8&t=61296
Fast Reply


----------



## mossy (Nov 24, 2007)

Lost within a dream
Things are not always as they seem
Like crossing a shallow stream
It's deeper than you think
So hard to make the link
Between conscious & sub-conscious reality
The patterns of causality
Are premonitions all self-serving
Laying down a curving
Path around the unmovable
No odds are insurmountable
Just possibilities that seem fanciful
Some people just don't have a clue

Wandering through this waking dream
I can't seem to find my way out
Reminiscent of the shout
There's no sound|A silent scream
Watching the world on mute
Some things make a lot more sense
'Cause you don't have to listen
To everyone's nonsense
So much bullshit come out their mouths
You wonder how they haven't drowned in it
Or gone deaf from incessant prattle
How do you speak but never take a breath
Their minds bereft|Of anything meaningful

^a spoken word poem/rap that I wrote and was sharing with someone


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 24, 2007)

Sprung off a hood rat


----------



## Flozem (Nov 24, 2007)

*ctrl-v* 

Nothing happens.... guess that's to be expected when you just booted the pc...


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 24, 2007)

(03:01:14) (squirrel_enix) is this masterhacker?
(03:01:42) (squirrel_enix) http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Goatselover.jpg


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Scorpei (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(ctrl+v) said:
			
		

> D21



Cooky for anyone who guesses CORRECTLY what I control-c'ed here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A hint maybe?


----------



## natkoden (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.nintendo...hiren111907.jpg


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ctrl+v) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porn?


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> D21



21 sided dice.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 24, 2007)

2560x1600


----------



## sekhu (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.subdemon.com/forum/


----------



## Shinji (Nov 24, 2007)

Paramore - Riot! - Crushcrushcrush


----------



## Maktub (Nov 24, 2007)

undead999 dijo en 22/11/07 19:33 …

tu marcas el territorio con olor ..... orina y demas fluidos corporales no te hace falta pintar nada .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DkDencia


----------



## zeppo (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## James B. (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.rlslog.net/france-approves-new-antipiracy-law/


----------



## bobrules (Nov 24, 2007)

trainspotting


----------



## enarky (Nov 24, 2007)

/home/[user]/Downloads/mp3s/Streetlight_Manifesto-Somewhere_In_The_Between-(Advance)-2007-404


----------



## euphemism (Nov 24, 2007)

infectus homepage....odd


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> trainspotting



excellent film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that's if your talking about the film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.e-woc.co.uk/DisplayDetail.aspx?pid=908


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Scorpei @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ctrl+v) said:
> ...


Sorry guys, no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Feel free to keep guessing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A hint at what it's not, it isn't chess 
	

.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 24, 2007)

http://xs321.xs.to/xs321/07476/Untitled-1.gif

Updated avatar, yay! Now only need to make a sig, and i'm completely back into that happy holiday feeling!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 24, 2007)

http://files.samhart.net/humor/fail.jpg


----------



## sekhu (Nov 24, 2007)

http://sekhu.net/cowheadon.gif


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 24, 2007)

"i don't love you anymore" is all, i remember you telling me, never have i felt, so cold, and i've no more, blood to bleed, cause my heart, has been draining into the sea




(lol, Rise Against, old albums)


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 24, 2007)

keith chegwin


----------



## moozxy (Nov 24, 2007)

Densha Otoko


----------



## Volsfan91 (Nov 24, 2007)

VBBXINVCSVMWOLYANMQIWJNVMRSDB3FFF

No idea what that is or where I got it from.

Oh wait, yes I do, it's the model number of an item on NewEgg on my Christmas list.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/wiikey-xenowii-p-196.html


----------



## zeppo (Nov 24, 2007)

edit: shit, didn't mean to double post.


----------



## madmk (Nov 24, 2007)

Christmas time vallum & wIne,
Children indulging in petty crime.
Dads on the smack n mums out her tree,
Christmas is ace when ur from Southend-On-Sea!!!!

--

What the fuck. My sister was on the PC.


----------



## Urza (Nov 25, 2007)

www.soulcalibur.com


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

verizon sucks


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 25, 2007)

Evanescence


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 25, 2007)

(21:41:44)      —› mode: (SpikeyNDS) sets mode (-o chuckstud)
(21:41:46)      —› you're not opped on (#GBAtemp.net)!


----------



## Arkansaw (Nov 25, 2007)

两年前,王奉友说,“再给我两年,我一定能把蚁力神做大!”


----------



## Mieki (Nov 25, 2007)

http://ffta2.ffsky.cn/worldmap.htm


----------



## zeppo (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Deletable_Man (Nov 25, 2007)

Blitzkrieg Bop


----------



## OSW (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't used it so i can't help much further, but heres what i can tell.


----------



## hanman (Nov 25, 2007)

pcn-nfsp


----------



## Urza (Nov 25, 2007)

http://moonbooks.net/logd


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 25, 2007)

To any mods: If you are reading this PM, you should hear what I have to say.

Please ban Urza.

Thank you, and good night.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/wiikey-xenowii-p-196.html


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 25, 2007)

http://break.com/index/crazy-kid-attempts-...-and-fails.html


----------



## Urza (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> To any mods: If you are reading this PM, you should hear what I have to say.
> 
> Please ban Urza.
> 
> Thank you, and good night.


Second.


----------



## Retal (Nov 25, 2007)

STEAM_0:0:544920


----------



## mossy (Nov 25, 2007)

TASCAM FIREONE


----------



## zeppo (Nov 25, 2007)

SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1776175


----------



## zeppo (Nov 25, 2007)

http://allsp.com/l.php?id=e161


----------



## sekhu (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/shakeshakeboom


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.harlem-13-gigapixels.com/


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

[18:12] : what r u getting
[18:13] : no not birthday
[18:13] : we have a day and b day at gbn

dunno how this ended up on my clipboard


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

Mr. Riggs said you were a Jew. So, you're a Jew.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16834114384

Lol Some guy on gamefaqs wanted a gaming laptop and some dude linked him to this laptop so i decided to check it out :S


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Nobody acknowledges me...I have no friends, and I've never even touched a girl. So two days ago I was seriously considering suicide. I was crying all afternoon thinking if I should do it or not. I even bought a razor to do it with. Night finally came and i locked my door. I decided to do it. I ran the straight edge razor along my wrist and just dropped to the floor when i saw all the blood. I heard my mom knock on the door and when nobody answered, she got scared and said you're moving with your aunt and uncle in bel-air.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, there once was a gnome who traveled the seas searching for his snoopy pajamas. On his journey he encountered short tailed bird he fought it in a long and brutal battle but only one would come out the victor.... Duh the short tailed bird! but the short tailed bird said man "i pity the gnome that i just beat." So the short tailed bird told the gnome of a secret cave that could only be found if you whistle in a high pitched sound (like joe ritchey). So the gnome did this and he found the cave. In the cave the gnome found 3 treasure chests, one of them contained a key. His life depended on which chest he chose. And he chose the one on the left...(Is this the right chest, tune in next time to find out...Just kidding the story ain't finished yet). Of course it is the right chest or i couldn't continue the story. Anyways, so after the gnome picked up the key an underground passage was revealed. The gnome went into the passage and encountered a galactic, aggressive inline skater, so another fight of course and the gnome scoops up the victory. After the galactic, aggressive inline skater was defeated it's corpse exploaded and another key was revealed that apparently was in the galactic, aggressive inline skater's body...So this key was supposed to be the master key to where his snoopy pajamas were located. It was said to be on an island in the shape of a shmmsher(i said a specific outfit for each day of the month). The gnome podered the shape of the island and was like "Ohh, That's pretty tart." So the gnome finally arrived at the island after 3.7892100034 years. The key opened up the castle and there was a GIANT chest(unlocked). The gnome walked up to the chest opened it and found nothing....duh, The gnome got in trouble and got his snoopy pajamas taken away forever.

woah! Don't ask.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

Note that is not me.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 26, 2007)

^^Im sure it had the image tags too.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> ^^Im sure it had the image tags too.



Actually no, I reposted it somewhere with the IMG tags and then I re-reposted it here.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 26, 2007)

those are on your clipboards?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





things to do while serving detention


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16817153023


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6pRbwu4Pf0&feature=related


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a120/nileyg/meava.png


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxNmeMklFk8


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

ROCKBLOCK!


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?...losive+diarrhea


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 26, 2007)

TEST


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> ROCKBLOCK!


REALLY, ZEPPO?


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI&feature=related


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah... I found that on /b/ and posted it on my friend's forum.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wCF3ywukQYA


... Self Explanatory.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

what?! that wasn't "almost porn". It was "almost hentai". It had the rock's face blocking out the bad parts.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> what?! that wasn't "almost porn". It was "almost hentai". It had the rock's face blocking out the bad parts.



It was almost hentai and is offensive to some people. Face it, Mods hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well mostly Ace.


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> what?! that wasn't "almost porn". It was "almost hentai". It had the rock's face blocking out the bad parts.


pwned


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

what did I do to the mods?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 26, 2007)

ADOBE.CS3.MASTER.COLLECTION.CORPORATE.FINAL-ISO


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> ADOBE.CS3.MASTER.COLLECTION.CORPORATE.FINAL-ISO



Woah what Torrent site did that come from haha


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> what?! that wasn't "almost porn". It was "almost hentai". It had the rock's face blocking out the bad parts.



A) My bad, almost hentai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




B) It was still highly inappropriate.
C) It was me, not Ace. If it was Ace, you're warning would have gone up.


----------



## Westside (Nov 26, 2007)

Almost Hentai


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

I posted a lot of real porn in the testing area before and it didn't, haha. But that was as fischju


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> C) It was me, not Ace. If it was Ace, you're warning would have gone up.Â



The warn is a lie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I actually don't warn as often as people think I do. Almost never, actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyway, I pressed ctrl+v and that's what happened. why was it censored?


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 26, 2007)

C:\Program Files\SCbigsd\out


----------



## rootbear1286 (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlpdyvwGe-s&feature=bz302


----------



## Westside (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Anyway, I pressed ctrl+v and that's what happened. why was it censored?


It's censored because we got unusually young kids like Linkiboy, daFatkid, Ace, and Dirtie (who turns 7 every year).  Especially Ace, he is super sensitive, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Samutz (Nov 26, 2007)

this post has been removed by a moderator

_reason: Flaming._


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

The person who wrote this is a great success.


This post has been edited by *Costello*: Today, 11:16 PM


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fuck it


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Anyway, I pressed ctrl+v and that's what happened. why was it censored?



Because I'm a one man army out to censor the world from the evil images like that one. I think I might have to wash my eyes out with soap now. Then it's off to the FCC lovers club meeting.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I pressed ctrl+v and that's what happened. why was it censored?
> ...



It makes me so uncomfortable... in my pants.


----------



## RyuKakashi (Nov 26, 2007)

http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/images/wheel-o%27-icons.html


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't want to hear about what happens in your pants, you sick freak.


----------



## Westside (Nov 26, 2007)

Zeppo, you got some nerve messin with a Mod.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 26, 2007)

It's all in good fun.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

well it's not THAT fun.


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

just let go, seriously


----------



## zeppo (Nov 26, 2007)

Man, that guy is evil... I´m sure he´s saying something under his breath after the instructions


"use the stylus to guide to ball to the goal. Or I´ll eat your face!"

"combine the blocks and create the shape, or I´ll drown this bag of kittens"

EDIT: I'm just pressing ctrl+v; it's not on topic...


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/25/sarcos-...tening-reality/


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 26, 2007)

Holy crap, Bender's Big Score is out and I highly recommend it to anyone who is or was ever a fan of the show.
There are tons of inside jokes/references that will make you smile and lots of jabs at FOX, Family Guy etc.
Also, the "movie" (really just a super long episode) focuses a lot on time travel, and in the good old Futurama fashion, they just accept the paradoxical ramifications and work with them to make it flat out awesome.

It's just so damn good to watch new Futurama again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And sorry if I kept anyone waiting, apparently the internet went down for the whole city (our provider at least) and our router died at the same time.
So we rang them up, and they told us it should be working blah blah blah, so we plugged a computer straight into the modem and god damn it, they were right.
So now the router that was in my room is in the room with the modem so I still haven't even been able to download the damn weather channel for my Wii.

Twinsen?
THAT GOD DAMN COCOPUFFS I SWEAR TO GOD.
Nah just kidding, but he hasn't really done anything for the last week or two.
I don't feel worried or anything because I really feel like I could continue to work on Twinsen for like 5 more years if I had to, and even if/when we do finish I think I'd still be making new levels etc.
It's been around a year and Twinsen has certainly improved since it started, I've already put in far too much time to playing it, so much that I could probably do a blind folded run, well, maybe not one of the levels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ummm, let me find something new to show you guys...







Oh, it looks like Twinsen can't quite reach Baldino's balloon, I guess you'll have to wait to see what purpose it serves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've watched probably another dozen movies since the last update, only a few I think are worth mentioning.
First off, Waiting, it's got Ryan Reynolds who I've always liked for no real reason.
I'd sum this up as being pretty similar to Clerks 2.
The type of movie I could watch again, infact I still have it here, so I may end up doing so.

National Lampoons TV the Movie, I'm not gonna link to imdb for this piece of shit.
I watched Jackass 2 a week ago, and thought I might as well watch this since it has some of the guys doing more stunts etc.
But no, it's just so damn hard to watch, I don't mean it's disgusting or painful, it's just a god awful movie.
Worst movie I've seen in a long time.

Derailed, seems kinda like a stock thriller movie, an idea at least a thousand people have probably pitched, but that doesn't mean it's bad.
The twist at the end is super obvious which kinda ruins the movie, but I dunno, it was still alright.

And finally, I've sort of started another Let's Play video series, this time of the first official Twinsen game; Little Big Adventure.
I've had a ton of problems getting the audio in synch for the first two videos and I think I will just delete them and start again, or maybe a different game.. Who knows, time will tell.

Well, that's about all for tonight, I've got work tomorrow, only for 2 hours tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also need to paint a portrait of Shrek to promote the third movie which I just don't want to do, but eh.. I'm the resident artist so fine I guess.

See you guys later.

BYAAH!


edit-
blog entry, I copy and paste them over at gametrailers.com to earn some extra GTD


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...oxconn%2b7900gs


Foxconn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Look at my sig


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 26, 2007)

erm ...

ثعلب ??

lol, means fox
just finished my science homework xD


----------



## sekhu (Nov 26, 2007)

1045-0436-9551-0266-5984-9386


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

01101110011011110111011101101000011001010111001001100101

i was solving a 4chan puzzle


----------



## Rayder (Nov 27, 2007)

11-26-07-rev2.rar


----------



## Switchy (Nov 27, 2007)

so, at this college there was an extra credit question "Is hell endothermic or exothermic"
 this is what one kid wrote:
 First, we postulate that if souls exist, then they must have some mass.
If they do, then a mole of souls can also have a mass. So, at what rate are souls moving into hell and at what rate are souls leaving? I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving.
As for souls entering hell, lets look at the different religions that exist in the world today. Some of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to hell. Since, there are more than one of these religions and people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all people and all souls go to hell.
With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in hell to increase exponentially.
 Now, we look at the rate of change in volume in hell. Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in hell to stay the same, the ratio of the mass of souls and volume needs to stay constant.
So, if hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter hell, then the temperature and pressure in hell will increase until all hell breaks loose (i.e.,Hell is exothermic).
Of course, if hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in hell, than the temperature and pressure will drop until hell freezes over (i.e.,Hell is endothermic).
So which is it? If we accept the postulate given by Ms.Therese Banyan during my freshman year, "That it will be a cold night in hell before I go out with you," and take into account the fact that I still have not succeeded in having a relationship with her, the second case cannot be true. Therefore, hell is exothermic.
 the kid was the only one who got credit


Was browsing Bash.org and then decided to mail this piece to my boyfriend, who is sitting like ... one meter away from me LOL


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 27, 2007)

http://hollywoodsports.com/PAGES/about.html


----------



## nileyg (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.malepregnancy.com/science/


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I pressed ctrl+v and that's what happened. why was it censored?
> ...


Zeppo is younger than me.

It was censored because its not appropriate. When you post here, you need to use common sense. Some rules don't apply anymore, but posting porn rule isn't one of them.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 27, 2007)

copying porn just to paste it here isn't clever :/


----------



## Spikey (Nov 27, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geoc...iwloc=addr&om=1


----------



## Samutz (Nov 27, 2007)

Desert Bus


----------



## santakuroosu (Nov 27, 2007)

Failure to conform to all of these rules may, at the discretion of the official Movember Committee, result in instant blacklisting and may void invitation to the Mo Ball.


----------



## Urza (Nov 27, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1WYm09R2RUI


----------



## sekhu (Nov 27, 2007)

-user


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 27, 2007)

8717MB (9140959232 bytes)


----------



## zeppo (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Sex+yes


----------



## sekhu (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(User200 @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... I'm gonna try and burn an .iso pretty soon, although I'm gonna need to search around for some tutorials on burning isos, and on decrypting PS2 games. I'll let you guys know if it works
> ...


----------



## Samutz (Nov 28, 2007)

psptemp


oops, I've pasted too much already


----------



## azotyp (Nov 28, 2007)

IT'S ALL A LIE!!!


----------



## Grimalkin (Nov 28, 2007)

We are an English speaking community. Please post in English ONLY. (Legible English!!)


----------



## azotyp (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dcmDscwEcI


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-1b-77-...0-xdc-43-6.html


----------



## Shinji (Nov 28, 2007)

http://sdd.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Path=/8182000001f2000000010000659c000005e3


----------



## zeppo (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## warbird (Nov 28, 2007)

ge


----------



## Urza (Nov 28, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urz...ksfjnlksefn.png


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 28, 2007)

they're just pointing the finger at game rentals because they can't do shit about piracy, so pathetic...


----------



## Icarus (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.80stees.com/products/Metal-Badg...a-Jones-Hat.asp


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 28, 2007)

6350-7428-3296-3995-1977


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## azotyp (Nov 28, 2007)

free hot chicks


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCr2y__dyqg


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 28, 2007)

i love this thread lets keep it alive FOREVERRR


----------



## zeppo (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 28, 2007)

faltrum

( i have no clue what happened here)


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 28, 2007)

Dwayne Carey-Hill, Matt Groening


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 28, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=612...70&#entry870827


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 29, 2007)

VAGINA


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 29, 2007)

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/837/837038p1.html

(linkimarcus)


----------



## iwakura (Nov 29, 2007)

PedoBaer: Kiwi deserves much better Dx
(username blanked out for privacy): i agree, someone should give me cookie
PedoBaer: hmm..I don't know anywhere that sells cookies, but I'll get one next time I come across them XD
PedoBaer: for you of course >_>
(username blanked out for privacy): lol
(username blanked out for privacy): nah, give em to mariannnn 
PedoBaer: They'd probably get stale by the time I give them to her x_x


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2007)

http://forum.gbadev.org/viewtopic.php?t=14572


----------



## sekhu (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Oh, I see. So basically, when you have an MDS and an ISO, use the ISO, and when you have a BIN and a CUE, use the BIN?


----------



## zeppo (Nov 29, 2007)

5203B9E0 E5D21015
0203B9E0 E5D21014
D2000000 00000000


----------



## mossy (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.pure-mac.com/


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2007)

Help support Neoflash!


----------



## sekhu (Nov 30, 2007)

Grasshopper Manufacture


----------



## Maktub (Nov 30, 2007)

Recopilo lista de sujetos experimentales para la eutanasia preventiva, si conocéis alguno dadme nombre, descripción y razones.


----------



## neo_hito (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.samutz.com/blargh/wp-content/du...reenshot000.png

^^^
no. I wasn't stalking samutz


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 30, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/311_(band)


----------



## zeppo (Nov 30, 2007)

:-/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :'(  :-o  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :-|


----------



## test84 (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

#GBAtemp.net


----------



## bobrules (Nov 30, 2007)

astigmatism


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you think I should buy a Wlip for when I install a Wiikey?


----------



## Samutz (Nov 30, 2007)

How does _Super Mario Galaxy_ make you feel about your *Nintendo Wii* overall?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 30, 2007)

£3000


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/chart.jpg


----------



## mossy (Nov 30, 2007)

#include 

#define MAX 10

int a[MAX];
int rand_seed=10;

int rand()
/* from K&R
- produces a random number between 0 and 32767.*/
{
rand_seed = rand_seed * 1103515245 +12345;
return (unsigned int)(rand_seed / 65536) % 32768;
}

void main()
{
int i,t,x,y;

/* fill array */
for (i=0; i < MAX; i++)
{
a_=rand();
printf("%d\n",a);
}

/* bubble sort the array */
for (x=0; x < MAX-1; x++)
for (y=0; y < MAX-x-1; y++)
if (a[y] > a[y+1])
{
t=a[y];
a[y]=a[y+1];
a[y+1]=t;
}

/* print sorted array */
printf("--------------------\n");
for (i=0; i < MAX; i++)
printf("%d\n",a);
}_


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 30, 2007)

8,700,000


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## MaHe (Nov 30, 2007)

http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/838/838522p1.html


----------



## enarky (Nov 30, 2007)

Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## test84 (Nov 30, 2007)

What the Bleep Do We Know


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 30, 2007)

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y267/Nint...niac/uncle3.jpg


----------



## Dingler (Nov 30, 2007)

632


----------



## Prime (Nov 30, 2007)

XFX GeForce 8400 GS


----------



## Samutz (Nov 30, 2007)

```
$gradYear = (date('m')>7) ? date('Y')+1 : date('Y');
```


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 30, 2007)

MegaDriver


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2007)

nyoro~n


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## dreassica (Nov 30, 2007)

.:22·23·12:. «LDragon» @find new super mario


----------



## bobrules (Nov 30, 2007)

top-down BMP


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66264


----------



## Teun (Nov 30, 2007)

http://iup.in/img/guest/statistieken.jpg


----------



## leafo (Dec 1, 2007)

http://img.waffleimages.com/94331f7f53e483...cesandasses.jpg


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff78/wi...124/foxconn.jpg


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 1, 2007)

http://2004Mbit.gbadev.org


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2007)

24-05-07_2046.jpg


----------



## Urza (Dec 1, 2007)

lls the trigger...
[19:00]  BANG
[19:00] * You were kicked by TagNut (  BANG Your Dead!! Winner  played  games, won , lost , took  shots)
-
[19:00] * Now talking in #GBAtemp.net
[19:00] * Topic is 'GBAtemp.net Offici


----------



## Spikey (Dec 1, 2007)

http://home.comcast.net/~SpikeyWii/spikeyxmas.png


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 1, 2007)

Got _"a lot of"_ milk?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice Ava!


----------



## zeppo (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQF3PEkgzcY


----------



## sekhu (Dec 1, 2007)

Fuck I think I'm having psuedo-withdrawal symptoms from not being on my meds, it's only been about three days so far. I feel sick. Like vomit inducing sick. It seems like I'm gonna puke at any minute, it comes up, it comes down but it never comes out. I don't know if that sounds dirty or whatever, but I feel as though I'm on the sea and the storms getting rough.

My voice hearing has been quite irritating, and repetitive. I haven't been able to control as usual, although at times I do, it becomes very difficult to maintain the control. I've felt suicidal but I don't think I'm in danger of doing any self harm (though that has popped up too) or putting myself or anyone living here in any danger either. It's just a normal feeling of wanting to die or to kill. Which is pretty harmless in itself. Everyone feels like this from time to time, so I'm not sweating from it much.

Writing is taking my mind off in the sense that if I type it's out of my system, in some weird way. Like if you're being stressed about something that's, well, stressing you getting it out in the open can, for the most part, prove a relief and remove some of the burden. Well I think my voice hearing and the sickness are brought on by psychological causes. If I believe for long enough that I will always remain ill, I will become ill. Or something like that. I don't know. I'm just finding it a little difficult to adjust my regular schedule of not popping pills at a certain time, and of a certain quantity down my throat. Washing it down with water, and telling myself that this is going to make me better.

Even if it is a placebo effect which is taking place I don't see why it isn't a good thing. May be my illness is all psychological rather than any physical illness. Though there is the small matter of a chemical imbalance in my brain that is contributing to the illness, and it's taking the medication that puts right the imbalance in the brain. Without the medication I will suffer from withdrawal symptoms initially with other symptoms creeping in slowly. I feel my behaviour is starting to feel more than a little bit erratic. I feel twitchy, like I'm just going to explode if anyone talks to me, not physically explode, obviously but metaphorically, like I'm going to scream my head off, but my head will still be attached to my neck.

My sleep patterns have changed too. I've noticed that I'm going back to the old days of not sleeping until the early hours of the morning, then sleeping through the day and waking up at night and repeating the whole fucking thing again. The meds worked as a sedative as well, helping me get to sleep. I don't have the luxury of that any more, so now I'm stuck with living as a night owl. Eventually this will turn into insomnia again, and I'll go back to my fucked up habits of not sleeping for days then sleeping a bit and then being up for days again. I'll probably turn to drugs again.

Talking of drugs, I've not touched coke or anything since August I think is the last time I had any. I'm in two minds about using again, on the one hand I'll go see my mate, and then we normally do drugs together and enjoy getting high. On the other hand I haven't had it for a few months now and I wouldn't like to remain off it.

Fuck I'm going to try and sleep but I doubt I'll be able to. What the fuck am I going to do for the rest of the fucking morning?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

Usenet-News.net.


----------



## Samutz (Dec 1, 2007)

Dengeki Bunko


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 1, 2007)

CODE#include 
#include 

int main()
{int kount, low, max, add, mid, i, j=1, iary[21];

cin>>kount;
for(i=1;i>iary_;
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â coutadd;

while(add !=0)
Â Â Â Â Â{low=1;
Â Â Â Â Âmax=kount;
Â Â Â Â Âfor(i=1;1max)
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â{cout_


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 1, 2007)

0-9

* 2006 FIFA World Cup (EA Sports)

A

* ATV Offroad Fury® Blazing Trials (SCEA)

* ATV Offroad Fury® Pro (SCEA)

B

* Blade Dancer: Lineage of Light (Downloadable Content Only) (NIS America)
* Burnout Dominator (Downloadable Content Only)

C

* Coded Arms: Contagion (Konami)

D

E

* EXIT (Downloadable Content only) (Ubisoft)
* EXIT 2 (Downloadable Content only) (Ubisoft)
* Eminem: The Video Game (Only the Jukebox system, apparently there is going to be a patch in the future) (EA Games)

F

* Field Commander (Sony Online Entertainment)

* FIFA 06 (EA Sports)

* FIFA 07 (EA Sports)

* FIFA 08 (EA Sports)

* Fired Up (Downloadable Content only) (SCEE)

* Fight Night Round 3 (EA Sports)

G

* Gretzky NHL (SCEA)
* Gretzky NHL 06 (SCEA)

H

* Hot PXL (Downloadable Content only) (Atari)

I

* Infected (Majesco)

J

None

K

* Kingdom of Paradise (Downloadable Content only) (SCEA)
* Killzone: Liberation (Have to download a patch for infrastructure play) (SCEA)

L

* Lemmings (Downloadable Content only) (SCEA)

M

* Madden NFL 06 (EA Sports)
* Madden NFL 07 (EA Sports)
* Madden NFL 08 (EA Sports)
* Marvel Trading Cards (Konami)
* Marvel Ultimate Alliance (Activision)
* Medal of Honor: Heroes(EA)
* Medal of Honor: Heroes 2(EA)
* Mega Man Powered Up (Downloadable Content only) (Capcom)
* Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops (Konami)
* Mercury Meltdown (Downloadable Content only) (Ignition Entertainment)
* Mind Quiz (Ubisoft)(Downloadable Content Only)
* MLB '07: The Show (SCEA)
* MLB '06: The Show (SCEA)
* MLB 2K6 (2K Sports)
* Monster Hunter Freedom 2 (Downloadable Content only) (CAPCOM)

N

* NBA Live 06 (EA Sports)
* NBA Live 07 (EA Sports)
* NBA Live 08 (EA Sports)
* Need for Speed: Most Wanted 5-1-0 (Electronic Arts) server shut down early aug.2007 to make way from pro street
* Need for Speed Carbon: Own the City (Electronic Arts)
* NHL 07 (EA Sports)
* NCAA Football 07 (EA Sports)

O

* OutRun 2006: Coast 2 Coast (Sega)
* Online Chess Kingdoms (Konami)

P

* PQ: Practical Intelligence Quotient (Downloadable Content only) (D3 Publisher / Now Production)

Q

None

R

* Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters (SCEA)
* Rengoku: Tower of Purgatory (Konami)

S

* SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Fireteam Bravo (SCEA)
* SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Fireteam Bravo 2 (SCEA)
* Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron(Lucasarts)
* Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror (SCEA)
* Syphon Filter: Logan's Shadow (SCEA)
* Stacked with Daniel Negreanu (Atari)

T

* Tekken: Dark Resurrection (Internet Ranking and Downloadable Ghost Data) (Bandai Namco Games)
* Test Drive Unlimited (Atari)
* Twisted Metal: Head-On (SCEA)
* Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2007 (EA)
* Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2008 (EA)
* Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas (Ubisoft)

U

* Untold Legends: The Warrior's Code (SCEA)
* Uefa Champions League 2007

V

None

W

* Wipeout Pure (Downloadable Content only) (SCE)
* Wipeout Pulse (SCE)
* World Series of Poker: Tournament of Champions (Activision)
* World Championship Poker 2 (Crave Entertainment)
* World Championship Poker: Featuring Howard Lederer - All In (Crave Entertainment)
* World Poker Tour (2K Sports)
* World Tour Soccer 2 (SCEE)
* Worms: Open Warfare 2 (Team 17)

X

* X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse (Activision)

Y

* Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Tag Force (Downloadable Content Only)

* Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Tag Force 2 (Downloadable Content Only)


----------



## Samutz (Dec 1, 2007)

27pm]  oky bed time
[11:28p


(not really sure how that got on my clipboard, but its there)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

are you serious? so this "80 gig" ps3 i just bought is really only 60?? i feel kind of ripped off...


----------



## zeppo (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2007)

interbots


----------



## Spikey (Dec 1, 2007)

04 BANG Your Dead!! Winner ZombieXP 07played 1 games, 09won 1, 04lost 0, 13took 3 shots


----------



## slayerspud (Dec 1, 2007)

WOW.KACICKA.COM


----------



## Ducky (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/28501.html


----------



## pasc (Dec 1, 2007)

Final Fantasy VII Advent Children - 10 - Black Water.mp3


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 1, 2007)

Last thing I copied was a file...so 

giana.nds


----------



## Samutz (Dec 1, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=67401&hl=


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

this is my december
this is my time of the year
this is my december
this is all so clear

this is my december
this is my snow covered home
this is my december
this is me alone

and i
just wish that i didnt feel
like there was something i missed
and i
take back all the things i said
to make you feel like that
and i
just wish that i didnt feel
like there was something i missed
and i
take back all the things i said to you

and i give it all away
just to have somewhere to go to
give it all away
to have someone to come home to

this is my december
these are my snow covered dreams
this is me pretending
this is all i need

and i
just wish that i didnt feel
like there was something i missed
and i
take back all the things i said
to make you feel like that
and i
just wish that i didnt feel
like there was something i missed
and i
take back all the things i said to you

and i give it all away
just to have somewhere to go to
give it all away
to have someone to come home to

this is my december
this is my time of the year
this is my december
this is all so clear

and i give it all away
just to have somewhere to go to
give it all away
to have someone to come home to


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVY4ajb57os


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Last thing I copied was a file...so
> 
> giana.nds



is it Giana Sisters of C64?! hadrian, Where are u when i need one?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2007)

.Svensson.S03E10.SWEDiSH.720p.HDTV.x264-TX ]

(god knows how that got in my clipboard o_o)


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2007)

Eyy... You know......stuff

(I need to find the comic where that line is from. I think it's about RE4...)


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v136/ryohki/wariods1.jpg


----------



## Samutz (Dec 1, 2007)

[04:07pm]  it got deleted because i went through and deleted about 200 user pages that only contained one line of "LOZL I has a user page", or something similar


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to WordPress.com

Use these links to get started:


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 1, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-8x-xXBCNWA


----------



## TaMs (Dec 1, 2007)

I will kill you and then you will die.


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2007)

Mega Man Anniversary Collection


----------



## Samutz (Dec 1, 2007)

Horatio Caine


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 1, 2007)

A cheerleader runs to fix a large banner that a football team is about to run through and just as she reaches the banner the entire team tramples over her.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2007)

170173666245


----------



## Samutz (Dec 2, 2007)

1056256


----------



## Verocity (Dec 2, 2007)

The novel’s protagonist. Ishmael is the thirty-one-year-old editor of the local paper, the San Piedro Review. He is a World War II veteran, and a gunshot in the war has left him with an amputated left arm. As a young boy, Ishmael had a deep friendship with a local Japanese-American girl, Hatsue Imada. But Hatsue eventually called an abrupt end to the relationship and married Kabuo Miyamoto, leaving Ishmael bitter and resentful.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## nileyg (Dec 4, 2007)

Propellerheads.Reason.v4.0.HYBRID.DVDR-AiRISO


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1772096


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2007)

http://lachschon.pcgames.de/slide/69585-au.../#comment457352


----------



## Samutz (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.stardock.com/products/iconpackager/


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 4, 2007)

I think you got your "." and your "?" keys mixed up.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Dec 4, 2007)

Fantastic Planet


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 4, 2007)

http://down.gbalpha.com/GBalpha/Softwares/G6&M3DS-R_E12.zip

You can guess what it is


----------



## sekhu (Dec 4, 2007)

leah dizon


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.net.hr/tehnoklik/page/2007/12/04/0318006.html


----------



## Samutz (Dec 4, 2007)

$ticketData['id']


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2007)

Crypt Keeper - 03 - Juggle Bills


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.pbnation.com/showthread.php?t=2463017


----------



## xJonny (Dec 4, 2007)

Microsoft Office Outlook Connector


----------



## Jax (Dec 4, 2007)

∞


----------



## enarky (Dec 4, 2007)

```
[url=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1550832407257277331]
```


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 4, 2007)

Math.floor(i/4)


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.support.xerox.com/go/getfile.as...download&uType=


Oh, Xerox 4118 drivers. :-D


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2007)

NDSL_Zelda_PHantom_Hourglass_01


----------



## paul1991 (Dec 5, 2007)

4420 North Fairfax Drive
Arlington, VA 22203
Phone: 703-469-2008 
Fax: 703-962-8600







Its hillary clintons contact info.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 5, 2007)

niger wildlife


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 5, 2007)

This Christmas, shop like a KING


----------



## lagman (Dec 5, 2007)

INS-BGAE


----------



## greyhound (Dec 5, 2007)

uit: brb)
 Be back.
* AceGunman has quit (Quit: Klik, klik, BANG -=SysReset 2.55=-)
* PredaKing has quit (Temporary K-line 360 min. - Spamming is prohibited [Auto-Kline] (2007/12/5 01.05))
* chuckstud is now known as AceGunman
 i r luckeh shot
* AceGunman is now known as chuckstud
 lol
* TagNut sets channel limit to 53
* PredaKing ([email protected]###) has joined #GBAtemp.net
 damnit
 i want goldeneye on vc already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 just DANCE instead!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 never happening? they don't have the Bond rights anymore
 i don't care
 i believe jesus hong will make it happen
 I'd like to see a remake on


----------



## Verocity (Dec 5, 2007)

Britney Spears Tops List of Yahoo Searches for 2007


----------



## Mooney (Dec 5, 2007)

fabulous


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16824113012


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 5, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=57788


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey guys, did you know that "gullible" actually isn't in the English dictionary?
 k
 i dont care
 go look it up for proof
 OMG HES RIGHT ITS NOT THERE
 ...
 what a fucking idiot
http://www.answers.com/gullible&r=67
 wow
 wooooooooooow
 I knew Ghettobob would fall for it...
 >_>


----------



## square (Dec 5, 2007)

6VAFF-DDDADBX


----------



## JPH (Dec 5, 2007)

and use it in portal mode


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 5, 2007)

xpa-moiu


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 5, 2007)

This post has been edited by Linkiboy:


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 5, 2007)

My top 10 movies list
Blade Runner
Children of Men
The Prestige
The Matrix
2001: A Space Odyssey
Citizen Kane
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Star Wars
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
I need one more....


----------



## iritegood (Dec 5, 2007)

Anniversary


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Anniversary



Irritategod?


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 5, 2007)

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=CnjcvQ4vjcE


----------



## Samutz (Dec 5, 2007)

KTCHN


----------



## zeppo (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## enarky (Dec 6, 2007)

Alle haben zu allem eine Meinung,
hey, verdammt das ist das Grauen,
Und sie teilen sie jedem mit -
So ein Alptraum.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 6, 2007)

xpa-ywc8


----------



## sekhu (Dec 6, 2007)

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8831/1196947061233ta4.gif


----------



## Railgun (Dec 6, 2007)

Halloween.UNRATED.DVDRIP.LD.German.XViD-Pleaders


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 6, 2007)

http://kodewerx.net/forum/


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16824009094


----------



## Javacat (Dec 7, 2007)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3808


----------



## sekhu (Dec 7, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MZP3WYiOncI


----------



## bobrules (Dec 7, 2007)

Bonjour bienvenue


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 7, 2007)

Logitech X-530


----------



## zeppo (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> ...the link has actually ALWAYS been available in my sig, IF you knew how to access it.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 7, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=68005&st=30


----------



## slayerspud (Dec 7, 2007)

h++p://www.engadget.com/2007/11/30/nvidia-launching-geforce-9-series-next-february/


----------



## azotyp (Dec 7, 2007)

smogg9


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2007)

The World Ends With You


----------



## bobrules (Dec 7, 2007)

Siam Siam


----------



## zeppo (Dec 8, 2007)

EDIT: FUCK THAT HAD MY ADDRESS IN IT


----------



## sekhu (Dec 8, 2007)

https://wiipointscard.nintendo-europe.com/


----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)

I've always ALWAYS hated the whole "Make your bed or you'll be punished thing". Make it? Why? I'm jsut going to get back int it and mess it up again later. O_O


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 8, 2007)

>__>


----------



## digitalforums (Dec 8, 2007)

as title
needed asap and cheap

cheers


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.gamingbits.com/content/view/3130/2/


----------



## bobrules (Dec 8, 2007)

socks


----------



## Jax (Dec 8, 2007)

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/7597/stephla5.jpg


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/06/wikip...azi-sympathies/


----------



## Glacius0 (Dec 8, 2007)

愛


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)

dungeon siege torrent


----------



## azotyp (Dec 8, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=68141


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 9, 2007)

I got nothin this time.


----------



## Mooney (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.totse.com/en/bad_ideas/ka_fucki...igac198893.html


----------



## Spikey (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.joystiq.com/2007/12/08/halo-3-c...e-hurt-by-lack/


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 9, 2007)

wizards and warriors title remix


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4707

(it's to protect my DSL from STDs - scratches that destroy)


----------



## bobrules (Dec 9, 2007)

icicle


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 9, 2007)

POTCO


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 9, 2007)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=CycloDS_Evolution


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2007)

Nude + Photos + Borat + Cornbread


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 9, 2007)

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=0RWQ7R555i4


----------



## Shuny (Dec 9, 2007)

http://pix.nofrag.com/e/1/2/3037eed031da80...656d1e37b9.html


----------



## Jax (Dec 9, 2007)

Princess_Di


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 9, 2007)

Acekard R.P.G.


----------



## Digeman (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMTB_LJKIh4

Edit: I sent it to my friend, man i luv that song  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kewl vid too


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/ak...se_20071209.rar


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 10, 2007)

http://goatse.cx


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 10, 2007)

satans ringtone


----------



## test84 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourcef...dater-1.4.4.exe


----------



## Little (Dec 10, 2007)

552773


----------



## Samutz (Dec 10, 2007)

$days = $days%7;
$hours = $hours%24;
$mins = $mins%60;


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 10, 2007)

552773


----------



## Jax (Dec 10, 2007)

STFU PAPER DENNIS HOPPER!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Dec 10, 2007)

BWA 
BQBA


----------



## Costello (Dec 10, 2007)

listView1.SelectedItems


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 10, 2007)

[Disks]
d1 = "3ware Escalade 7000/8000 Series ATA RAID Controller for Windows", \disk1, \

[Defaults]
scsi = 3ware

[scsi]
3ware = "3ware Escalade 7000/8000 Series ATA RAID Controller"

[Files.scsi.3ware]
driver  = d1, 3wDrv100.sys, 3wDrv100
driver  = d1, 3wFlt100.sys, 3wFlt100
inf     = d1, oemsetup.inf
inf     = d1, 3wManage.inf
catalog = d1, 3waregsm.cat

[Config.3wDrv100]
value = "", Group, REG_SZ, "SCSI Miniport"
value = "", Start, REG_DWORD, 0
value = "", Tag,   REG_DWORD, 1
value = "", Type,  REG_DWORD, 1
value = Parameters\PnpInterface,5,REG_DWORD,1

[Config.3wFlt100]
value = "", Start, REG_DWORD, 0
value = "", Tag,   REG_DWORD, 1
value = "", Type,  REG_DWORD, 1

[HardwareIds.scsi.3ware]
id = "PCI\VEN_13C1&DEV_1001","3wDrv100"


----------



## tshu (Dec 10, 2007)

cody keating


----------



## sekhu (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=630


----------



## Samutz (Dec 10, 2007)

[12:58]  AAAAHHHHH!!!!
[12:58]  scroll up
[12:58]  scroll up
[12:58]  scroll up
[12:58]  scroll up
[12:58]  scroll up


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Dec 10, 2007)

www.playboy.com


----------



## Dingler (Dec 10, 2007)

sexually transmitted disease

...now let me explain that. Someone asked what STD stood for, and i merely googled it, C/P'ed it and sent it on his MSN. I swear


----------



## zeppo (Dec 10, 2007)

http://eltnotebook.blogspot.com/2007/07/in...n-teaching.html


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 10, 2007)

macheist.com:8443


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 11, 2007)

Intel GMA 950

new Mobo's onboard video card


----------



## Foie (Dec 11, 2007)

http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/2430/gb...treever2zz0.png


----------



## zeppo (Dec 11, 2007)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn0Gjxa...GIS/Penguin.jpg


----------



## 4saken (Dec 11, 2007)

RA2429482--HK

:X last two crossed out in case someone does something bad me to


----------



## sekhu (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.returnoftheghostbusters.com/


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## warbird (Dec 11, 2007)

could have been better, could have been worse...

@TakaM: Love that series! Hope they make more


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Honestly, I can't blame them for not wanting to buy No More Heroes. It doesn't look appealing to me in the slightest bit. Mainly because it's advertised as the super duper gory game with weird stuff and awesomez all in one, by the maker of Killer 7, that other game you didn't buy with the super duper gory game with the weird stuff and awesomez all in one!


----------



## Samutz (Dec 11, 2007)

(but still not as many good PSP games as there are DS games)


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/bloxorz


----------



## halljames (Dec 11, 2007)

if(this.autoOpen == true)
{	this.autoOpen = false;
viewContent(this.contentDetails);
}

//var values = Filt.getSelectedData();

}
catch(e)
{
var errstr=e.name+": "+e.message;
alert(errstr,"error");
}


----------



## Pulka (Dec 11, 2007)

r   pu p


----------



## Dingler (Dec 11, 2007)

http://img.4chan.org/b/src/1197403934793.jpg


----------



## lagman (Dec 11, 2007)

talking


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 11, 2007)

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6536/bi...o2a3cf4dxo1.jpg


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 11, 2007)

Axitaxi


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 11, 2007)

s'ok i chucked it out the window


----------



## MrKuenning (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 12, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z29dYUXoloI


----------



## Mooney (Dec 12, 2007)

Last Active  	20th October 2007 - 02:18 AM


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 12, 2007)

The penis game!
Body: okay...this is called the penis game.. this is how you play...think of a title of a band...only change 1 word to penis...

1. JOEY---job for a penis
2. SAMANTHA!---a skylit peniss(:
3. JESSE--Queens Of The Stone Penis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




4. BRYAN B---- Panic at the Penis. and Fallout Penis.
5. ALLEN----black penis and led penis
6. Greg-------Red Hot Chili Penis
7. Nicole----boys like penis.
8. kitty----avenged sevenpenis
9.ky---subpenis.
10.Jake----stiff little penis'
11. Patrishaa ---good penis
12. Steve --- penis unit
13.TABy--- DESTINYS PENIS [aha.] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. Justine; Penis Class Heroes
15. Zurii---penisoath.
16. Chrissy- Pretty Penis.
17. Chrystina - Jimmy eat Penis. :]
18. Chris - shady penis
19. Cassie-~- Bullet for My Penis [[ouch... Penis for my Valentine may have been a better choice...]]
20. Phil Bennett --Penis For Sleep (sorry armor for sleep =/)
21. Emily Hyde- Kill switch penis.
22. amy gardiner- all time penis ahahah
23. dana greco- my chemical penis =)))
24. heather mavin :] bring me the penis
25.katerinaaa -- peniss boyss
26.dylan =]-dirty ol penis
27.alicia-drop kick penis


----------



## euphemism (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6RSD8m_QOQ&feature=user


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's an update!

I dunno where to start.
Okay, at work we had to promote Shrek 3 as I think I mentioned a while ago, and me being the resident artist I was assigned to paint a picture promoting the movie.
So they bought me a canvas, a brush and some green and black paint.
After all, that's all you need to paint Shrek.

After a while I decided I'd just paint the 4 main character's silhouettes in black against a green background.
I started painting it at home, but it was so boring I gave up after sketching them out on the canvas, I took it to work the next night and painted it there.
And it was actually pretty fun considering how boring a night can be there, I got so into it that I even closed the store an hour late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wouldn't mind painting more pictures to promote movies, the Simpsons movie just came out on DVD and it'd be fun to paint something for that.

But it turns out another store built a castle around their entire counter up to the ceiling with draw bridges, windows, etc- so they won the promotion competition and got the store BBQ or whatever the prize was.
I didn't really want to win, because if we did, I would have to go since I did what's kinda our main thing for the promotion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I bought Mario Galaxy the other day, and I love it more than I was expecting to.
I still think I'd give my pick for game of the year to metroid prime 3 just because I know I'll play through it more than galaxy, with Mario, there isn't much need to start a new file ya know?
Everything in the game feels so great, and I've gone off a little before at how I feel most platformers these days are really just "3D side scrollers"
You remember how you'd always have a gun, and you're always just walking through these linear corridors, streets, etc?
But that isn't the case with Galaxy, really feels open, everything is fun to explore, and the controls are absolutely perfect.
I though I would get a bit disoriented running upside down and on the other side of planets, but it just doesn't happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the subject of game of the year, a few of you probably already know, but SpikeTV  's nominees were hilarious, was it for GOTY or xbox360 shooter of the year?
Needless to say, after the nominees, it seems absolutely no one cares who they gave the award to.
Oh and Halo3 took the "best game fueled by mountain dew" award, very prestigious indeed.

Over at the SomethingAwful forums, one of the Let's Play threads has been getting a lot of attention due to it's awesomeness.



And that was made by one of the readers.
Seriously, check it out, it's a great read, and some of the chapters have been narrated Max Payne style by other readers, there's also a lot of other cool art to check out.
The only disappointing thing is that after a while it uses less and less screenshots from the game to tell the story, but to be fair I can't really blame him since they greatly restrict any direction he could take it.

In related Let's Play news, I've started another video series for another sub-par SNES game based on a classic childhood movie, Dennis the Menace:




S01E01 - "Faggit" based hilarity
I think me and Ped sound a bit better LP'ing now, I attempted to make the next video by myself since Ped was offline, but after a while I just start mumbling incoherently about purple cats and jumping teacups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're gonna do another video later tonight, so I should have it ready by the next time I update, and yeah, that's about all for this week guys.

BYAAH!


(moreblog)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2007)

garrentee


----------



## adamrgolf (Dec 12, 2007)

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/keepass/K...-1.09-Setup.exe


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 17, 2007)

moowomable


----------



## ozzyzak (Dec 17, 2007)

chv0wsxp0232


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 17, 2007)

My, my, my, my music hits me so hard
Makes me say oh my Lord
Thank you for blessing me
With a mind to rhyme and two hyped feet
Feels good when you know you're down
A superdope homeboy from the Oaktown
And I'm known
as such
And this is a beat uh you can't touch

I told you homeboy,can't touch this
Yeah, that's how we livin' and ya know,
can't touch this
Look in my eyes man, can't touch this
Yo let me bust the funky lyrics, you can’t touch this

Fresh new kicks and pants
You got it like that now you know wanna dance
So move out of your seat
And get a fly girl and catch this beat
While it's rollin' hold on
Pump a little bit and let them know it's going on
Like that, like that
Cold on a mission so fall on back
Let 'em know that you're too much
And this is a beat uh they can't touch

Yo I told you, can't touch this
Why you standing there man, can't touch this
Yo sound the bell school is in sucker
, can't touch this

Give me a song or rhythm
Making no sweat that's what I'm giving 'em
So now they know
You talk about the Hammer when you’re talking ‘bout a show
That's hyped and tight
Singers are sweatin' so pass them a wipe
Or a tape to learn
What it's gonna take in the 90's to burn
The charts legit
Either work hard or you might as well quit

[U Can't Touch This lyrics on http://www.metrolyrics.com]

That's word because you know
Can't touch this
Can't touch this
Break it down!
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
Stop! Hammer time!

Go with the flow it is said
If you can't move to this then you probably are dead
So wave your hands in the air
Bust a few moves run your fingers through your hair
This is it for a winner
Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
Now move slide your rump
Just for a minute let's all do the bump

Bump bump bump yeah, you can't touch this
Look man, can't touch this
You'll probably get hyped boy 'cause you know you can't,can't touch this
Ring the bell school's back in, break it down!
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
Stop! Hammer time!

Can't touch this
Can't touch this
Can't touch this
Break it down!
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
Stop! Hammer time!

Every time you see me, that Hammer's just so hype
I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic
Now why would I ever stop doing this
With others makin' records that just don’t hit
I toured around the world from London to The Bay
It's Hammer go Hammer MC Hammer Yo Hammer and the rest can go and play

Can't touch this
Can't touch this
Can't touch this
Yea, Can't touch this
I told you, can't touch this
Too hype can't touch this
Get me outta here, you can't touch this


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## mat88 (Dec 17, 2007)

svg-yaie.zip


----------



## accolon (Dec 17, 2007)

Will probably never be supported due to encrypted firmware.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 17, 2007)

"No More Sorrow" by Linkin Park, "Sleeping Giant" by Mastadon and "Pretty Handsome Awkward" by The Used.


----------



## pasc (Dec 17, 2007)

http://anonym.to/?http://rapidshare.com/fi...6152587/YTC.rar


----------



## GizmoDuck (Dec 17, 2007)

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u161/la...danecookfan.jpg


----------



## SinR (Dec 17, 2007)

1,1ooo04,04ooo01,01o01,01ooooooo01,01ooo04,04ooo01,01o01,01ooooooo01,01
04,04ooo01,01ooo01,01ooooooo01,01ooooooo01,01ooooooo01,01o04,04oooo01,01
o
01,01oo04,04oo01,01ooo01,01ooooooo01,01oo04,04oo01,01ooo01,01ooooooo01,
1ooo04,04oo01,01oo01,01o04,04ooooo01,01o01,01o04,04ooooo01,01o01,01o04
04ooooo01,01o01,01o04,04o01,01oo04,04oo01,01o
01,01o04,04oo01,01oooo01,01ooooooo01,01o04,04oo01,01oooo01,01ooooooo01,
1oooo04,04oo01,01o01,01ooooooo01,01ooooooo01,01ooooooo01,01o04,04o01,01o
04,04oo01,01o
01,01o04,04oo01,01oooo01,01ooooooo01,01o04,04oo01,01oooo01,01ooooooo01,
1oooo04,04oo01,01o01,01o04,04ooooo01,01o01,01o04,04ooooo01,01o01,01o04
04ooooo01,01o01,01o04,04o01,01oo04,04oo01,01o
01,01oo04,04oo01,01ooo01,01ooooooo01,01oo04,04oo01,01ooo01,01ooooooo01,
1ooo04,04oo01,01oo01,01ooooooo01,01ooooooo01,01ooooooo01,01o04,04oooo01,
1oo
01,01ooo04,04ooo01,01o01,01o04,04ooooo01,01o01,01ooo04,04ooo01,01o01,0
o04,04ooooo01,01o01,01o04,04ooo01,01ooo01,01ooooooo01,01ooooooo01,01oooo
oo01,01ooooooo


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00...7926049&sr=8-14

(look at the used section)


----------



## noONE (Dec 17, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=690...=0&#entry904419

Awesome, good job Urza! have it on Ctrl V cause im spreading the word!


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 17, 2007)

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2007/12/14/s...w19-502-ak-0000


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 17, 2007)

a spicy Central Asia noodle soup

(I searched lagman on wikipedia in IRC and it gave out that)


----------



## bobrules (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.glassgiant.com/custom_keyboard/...932023&l1=Porn&


----------



## tjas (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c98iGXIeia4

(Whats the story morning glory.. WEEEEEELLLLLL)


----------



## Samutz (Dec 17, 2007)

the kool-aid man


----------



## Kaos (Dec 17, 2007)

/bɹo.ʇxǝʇdı1ɟ.ʍʍʍ//:dʇʇɥ


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 18, 2007)

I had nothing.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 18, 2007)

CS349JS8XV9


----------



## lagman (Dec 18, 2007)

ne know where to find she


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg27/me.../untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Samutz (Dec 18, 2007)

National Scholastic Press Association


----------



## zeppo (Dec 18, 2007)

*Your Karaoke Theme Song is "YMCA"*







You're the type of person who can't have fun unless everyone else is right there with you having a blast.
You have an amazing knack for figuring out what people want, and you don't mind going the extra mile to make them happy.

The spotlight is something you enjoy on occasion, but you prefer that not all the attention is on you.
If you've gotten people to sing or dance along with you, then you're song is a success.

You might also sing: "Macarena," "Hot, Hot, Hot" or "Stayin' Alive"

Stay away from people who sing: "The Greatest Love of All"

*What's Your Karaoke Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourkaraokethemesongquiz/


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 18, 2007)

Megaman Battle Network (series)


----------



## HellShade (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing D:


----------



## RiotShooter (Dec 18, 2007)

ONTARIO,
CA


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/up/Photo_0035.JPG


----------



## teonintyfive (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing for me


----------



## sekhu (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.linkinn.com/_Best_Vector_Graphics_Ever


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 18, 2007)

1. Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings


----------



## Shinji (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, Harvey, Harvey
Harvey the Wonder Hamster
He doesn't bite and he doesn't squeal
He just runs around on his hamster wheel
Harvey, Harvey
Harvey the Wonder Hamster
Hey, Harvey!


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2007)

Man I hate it when they deform bellies like that


----------



## PBC (Dec 18, 2007)

Stanton STR8-80


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 18, 2007)

A DAY IN THE LIFE OF ELITE HAX0R

7:20am: Elite hax0r wakes up to prepare for another challenging day of 7th grade.

7:25: Elite hax0r signs onto AOL (computer is never turned off)

7:30: Elite hax0r checks new mail for elite hacking programs and warez

7:40: After 10 minutes of chatting in with the folks in leet, elite hax0r's mom takes the telephone off the hook.

7:55: m0m and elite hax0r are having an argument about wasted time online.

8:00: elite hax0r's dad drops him off at Mitnick Middle School

8:05: elite hax0r enters typing class. this is his elite hacking playground, and he loves to confuse the teacher by pressing num lock, and shouting '3y3 hax0red j00!!!'

9:00: typing class is over, and elite hax0r travels to his history class. No 'puters here, so, he strategically places his copy of 2600 inside his history book and memorizes the 'how to steal stuff' article.

9:30: history teacher catches elite hax0r with the clandestine 2600 and takes it away from him. elite hax0r begins a heart-wrenching speel about freedom of speech, and his right as a citizen of this country to read his elite 2600 whenever he pleases. he compares this atrocity to the unjust imprisonment of hax0rs everywhere, and takes comfort in his martyrdom. leet is definitely hearing about this tonight.

10:05: elite hax0r goes to english.

10:50: elite hax0r goes to lunch period. here, he sits with his class in the cafeteria and takes his usual spot near the lunchlady's cashregister so he can write down people's lunch numbers. This comes in handy, as they could possibly use their lunch number as their AOL password. And if not, its always really leet to have even the most insignificant 1nph0z.

11:25: elite hax0r goes to pre algebra. today, he makes the kid in the desk next to him ph33r when he types 1134 on the calculator and holds it upside down. he wonders if this is similar to hacking an LED sign like in 2600..?

12:15: elite hax0r goes to science class where he learns about the reproductive system. elite hax0r excuses himself from class where he performs a quick wetware hack.

1:30: elite hax0r gathers his books and stands in front of the school

1:35: elite hax0r is picked up by the small yellow bus with the power lift on the back.

2:00: elite hax0r is dropped off at home, and he rushes inside to sign on and check his mail.

2:30: after 30 minutes online, elite hax0r is forced to sign off and take a nap. Ms. Hax0r cant have her baby getting cranky.

4:45: elite hax0r wakes up, and begins writing his manifesto, which he plans to present to his history teacher tomorrow.

4:47: elite hax0r gets tired of writing and feels like going outside. he and his little brother ride their bikes around in circles in the carport.

5:15: Ms. Hax0r calls the children inside for dinner.

6:00: hax0r children finish dinner, and elite hax0r asks for permission to get online and hack some stuff.

6:05: elite hax0r battles AOL's perpetual busy signal; its probably just a ploy by AOL to block him from coming online, in ph33r he might hax0r their network.

7:05: elite hax0r continues to hax0r away at AOL's "busy signal"

7:30: finally, elite hax0r crax0rs the busy signal and sneaks his way inside. He checks his mail for leet progs and tries to enter private room 'leet'. But, in another attempt by AOL to bring him down, the room is full (its really just their $3cur1ty 3xp3rt$ trying to keep him out).

7:40: elite hax0r finally busts into 'leet' in 137 tries. he chats with his homies.

8:00: elite hax0r is still chatting with the leets, when Ms. Hax0r picks up the fux0ring telephone and signs him offline.

8:35: after 20 minutes of crax0ring the "busy signal", in an angered retalliation attempt, elite hax0r steals mom's credit cards and scrolls them in 'leet' and 'phreak'.

9:00: elite hax0r finally finishes scrolling, and takes some time to work on his webpage; http://members.aol.com/Leethax0r/index.html. Here, he posts his new hax0r's manifesto, and lists $houtoutZ to his homies in 'leet' and 'punt', and his main chix0r Annie.

10:00: after an hour of figuring out how to use the AOL webpage software, he grows tired of all this brain work, and signs offline.

10:25: leet hax0r brushes his teeth,puts on his kevin mitnick pajamas, and goes to sleep.

11:00: leet hax0r dreams that he is Dade Murphy, and that he is having wild sex0r with Acid Burn, while hacking the FBI's Main Gibson.

6:45am: Elite hax0r is fast asleep, dreaming of haxxing some chix at the beach.

9:25: Elite hax0r wakes up to a small wet spot on his bed, and signs onto AOL (as always, computer is never turned off)

9:30: Elite hax0r checks new mail for elite hacking programs and warez, but instead finds his inbox to be flooded with cool porn mail which he will come back to lat0rz

9:40: After 10 minutes of chatting in with the folks in leet, elite hax0r's mom takes the telephone off the hook (goddamn mom's!)

9:55: Part of the daily routine, m0m and elite hax0r are having an argument about wasted time online.

10:15: elite hax0r rides his bike out to the beach, in search of hot chix0rz

10:40: On the way to the beach, elite hax0r spots an internet cafe, and decides to make a quick hax attempt at some free online time

10:44: Store owner, pheering the skillz of elite hax0r, kicks him out promptly.

10:45: elite hax0r continues trip to beach

1:00: after spending some time searching for chix, elite hax0r gives up and decides to go to his friends house, n00b


1:20: elite hax0r brags about carding his leet0 webcam from buy.com to n00b. (of course, elite hax0r actually got the webcam for his birthday from his mom).

1:25: clearly impressed by the skillz of his elite friend, n00b asks elite hax0r to card him a webcam, using his mother's credit card

2:15: elite hax0r cracks aol's busy signal using his leet auto-redial warez, and signs onto the new aol 9.0 beta, further impressing his friend, n00b.

2:30: elite hax0r gets onto buy.com and cards a webcam for n00b and new dvd-rw for himself, as "commission." Naturally, he cards both items to n00bs house, via fedex next day delivery.

2:45: elite hax0r and n00b crack dr. tcp from dslreports.com and improve their connection speed by 3k

3:15: tired of all this work, n00n and elite hax0r take a nap.

5:00: elite hax0r and n00b wake up, and are disappointed their webcam and dvd-rw have not yet arrived. they decide to log on to buy.com and order them again with a credit card elite hax0r had traded for with 10 porn site passwords, just make sure of their delivery.


5:15: elite hax0r rides his bike home.


6:15: elite hax0r comes home, and eats dinner with his mom, Ms. Hax0r

6:00: hax0r children finish dinner, and elite hax0r asks for permission to get online and hack some stuff.

6:05: elite hax0r battles AOL's perpetual busy signal; its probably just a ploy by AOL to block him from coming online, in ph33r he might hax0r their network.

7:05: elite hax0r continues to hax0r away at AOL's "busy signal" and finally is successful. he enter private room 'leet' where people are discussing about a kid named n00b who got nabbed by the FBI for trying to use stolen credit cards.

7:45: elite hax0r continues work on his haxing manifesto, knowing in his heart it will one day become a new york times bestseller



8:30: after working on his manifesto, elite hax0r decides to take a break and play some battlefield 1942, where he has cracked his game and gets auto-aim and unlimited bullets to terr0rize his enemies with

9:25: leet hax0r brushes his teeth, puts on his kevin mitnick pajamas, and goes to sleep.

10:00: leet hax0r dreams that he is Dade Murphy, and that he is having wild sex0r with Acid Burn, while hacking the FBI's Main Gibson.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 19, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=58315&hl=

Replying to Spikey's first post topic.


----------



## test84 (Dec 19, 2007)

any luck on #661 of Batman or #6 of All Star Batman and Boy Wonder Robin on MiHD.net?


----------



## bobrules (Dec 19, 2007)

lap dance


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.psxextreme.com/ps3-news/2306.html


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 19, 2007)

mario sprites


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 19, 2007)

All Purchases from eBay or any site that requires shipping to a verified address,will be charged a 1 point reshipping fee.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 19, 2007)

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa175/mthrnite/


----------



## bobrules (Dec 19, 2007)

By the end of the month


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 20, 2007)

je me couper moi-meme


----------



## zeppo (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/motivator4812790vr0.jpg


----------



## bobrules (Dec 20, 2007)

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d27/Yuru...thousandku3.png


----------



## Intruder (Dec 20, 2007)

53*3*90


It's a telephone number I ctrl + ced 2 days ago!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/youarehere.jpg


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 20, 2007)

[[User:118.90.100.69|118.90.100.69]]

I was posting a complaint, I got warned for posting a wikipedia table version of Goatse, in the Goatse.cx article.
Go figure.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

cyu soon son


----------



## nileyg (Dec 20, 2007)

FrostWire version @[email protected]
Java version 1.6.0_03 from Sun Microsystems Inc.
Windows XP v. 5.1 on x86
Free/total memory: 30328360/33357824

java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.StatusComponent.(StatusComponent.java:53)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.SplashWindow.(SplashWindow.java:28)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUIMediator.setSplashScreenString(GUIMediator.java:22
4)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.ResourceManager.(ResourceManager.java:416)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.ResourceManager.instance(ResourceManager.java:406)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.shell.LimeAssociations.getSupportedAssociationsImpl(L
meAssociations.java:46)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.shell.LimeAssociations.getSupportedAssociations(LimeA
sociations.java:37)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUIMediator.(GUIMediator.java:212)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUIConstants.(GUIConstants.java:35)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.FirewallUtils.addToFirewall(FirewallUtils.java:32)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Initializer.initialize(Initializer.java:186)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUILoader.load(GUILoader.java:52)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Main.main(Main.java:44)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException: resource: frostwire_theme.skin doesn't exist.
at com.limegroup.gnutella.util.CommonUtils.copyResourceFile(CommonUtils.java:1058)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.themes.ThemeFileHandler.reload(ThemeFileHandler.java:
1)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.themes.ThemeFileHandler.reload(ThemeFileHandler.java:
4)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.themes.ThemeFileHandler.(ThemeFileHandler.java:37)
... 17 more

STARTUP ERROR!




FILES IN CURRENT DIRECTORY:
C:\Program Files\FrostWire\clink.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 313184

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\commons-httpclient.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 212343

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\commons-logging.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 59154

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\commons-net.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 180799

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\commons-pool.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 66648

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\daap.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 376921

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\EULA.txt
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917570000
SIZE: 1773

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\FrostWire.exe
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917634000
SIZE: 114688

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\FrostWire.ico
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917634000
SIZE: 1150

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\FrostWire.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1198089098000
SIZE: 4436883

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\GPL2.txt
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917570000
SIZE: 15140

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\hashes
LAST MODIFIED: 1198089102000
SIZE: 1212

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\i18n.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 25678

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\icu4j.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 741440

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\id3v2.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 45837

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\irc.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 204065

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\jcraft.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 137190

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\jdic.dll
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917674000
SIZE: 122880

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\jdic.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 45364

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\jdic_stub.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917652000
SIZE: 31472

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\jl011.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 255016

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\jmdns.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 69306

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\jython.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 719950

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\log.txt
LAST MODIFIED: 1198132230906
SIZE: 0

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\log4j.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 677952

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\log4j.properties
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917634000
SIZE: 8091

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\looks.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 630634

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\MessagesBundle.properties
LAST MODIFIED: 1197926052000
SIZE: 159036

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\MessagesBundles.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1198086402000
SIZE: 575038

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\mp3sp14.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 40064

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\pmf.ico
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917570000
SIZE: 3262

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\ProgressTabs.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 3699

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\SystemUtilities.dll
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917674000
SIZE: 81920

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\themes.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1198089100000
SIZE: 211270

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\tray.dll
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917674000
SIZE: 57344

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\tritonus.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 152711

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\Uninstall.exe
LAST MODIFIED: 1198134798593
SIZE: 105193

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\update.ver
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917634000
SIZE: 3810

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\vorbis.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917664000
SIZE: 27215

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\xml-apis.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917666000
SIZE: 124724

C:\Program Files\FrostWire\xml.war
LAST MODIFIED: 1197917634000
SIZE: 7343


----------



## Rankio (Dec 20, 2007)

ian (at) embryo.ie


----------



## xalphax (Dec 20, 2007)

¿


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 20, 2007)

Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 22, 2007)

pirates of the caribbean


----------



## sekhu (Dec 22, 2007)

O:\


----------



## Costello (Dec 23, 2007)

nin10do


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 23, 2007)

3.
1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 
5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679
8214808651 3282306647 0938446095 5058223172 5359408128 
4811174502 8410270193 8521105559 6446229489 5493038196
4428810975 6659334461 2847564823 3786783165 2712019091 
4564856692 3460348610 4543266482 1339360726 0249141273
7245870066 0631558817 4881520920 9628292540 9171536436 
7892590360 0113305305 4882046652 1384146951 9415116094
3305727036 5759591953 0921861173 8193261179 3105118548 
0744623799 6274956735 1885752724 8912279381 8301194912
9833673362 4406566430 8602139494 6395224737 1907021798 
6094370277 0539217176 2931767523 8467481846 7669405132
0005681271 4526356082 7785771342 7577896091 7363717872 
1468440901 2249534301 4654958537 1050792279 6892589235
4201995611 2129021960 8640344181 5981362977 4771309960 
5187072113 4999999837 2978049951 0597317328 1609631859
5024459455 3469083026 4252230825 3344685035 2619311881 
7101000313 7838752886 5875332083 8142061717 7669147303
5982534904 2875546873 1159562863 8823537875 9375195778 
1857780532 1712268066 1300192787 6611195909 2164201989

3809525720 1065485863 2788659361 5338182796 8230301952 
0353018529 6899577362 2599413891 2497217752 8347913151
5574857242 4541506959 5082953311 6861727855 8890750983 
8175463746 4939319255 0604009277 0167113900 9848824012
8583616035 6370766010 4710181942 9555961989 4676783744 
9448255379 7747268471 0404753464 6208046684 2590694912
9331367702 8989152104 7521620569 6602405803 8150193511 
2533824300 3558764024 7496473263 9141992726 0426992279
6782354781 6360093417 2164121992 4586315030 2861829745 
5570674983 8505494588 5869269956 9092721079 7509302955
3211653449 8720275596 0236480665 4991198818 3479775356 
6369807426 5425278625 5181841757 4672890977 7727938000
8164706001 6145249192 1732172147 7235014144 1973568548 
1613611573 5255213347 5741849468 4385233239 0739414333
4547762416 8625189835 6948556209 9219222184 2725502542 
5688767179 0494601653 4668049886 2723279178 6085784383
8279679766 8145410095 3883786360 9506800642 2512520511 
7392984896 0841284886 2694560424 1965285022 2106611863
0674427862 2039194945 0471237137 8696095636 4371917287 
4677646575 7396241389 0865832645 9958133904 7802759009

9465764078 9512694683 9835259570 9825822620 5224894077 
2671947826 8482601476 9909026401 3639443745 5305068203
4962524517 4939965143 1429809190 6592509372 2169646151 
5709858387 4105978859 5977297549 8930161753 9284681382
6868386894 2774155991 8559252459 5395943104 9972524680 
8459872736 4469584865 3836736222 6260991246 0805124388
4390451244 1365497627 8079771569 1435997700 1296160894 
4169486855 5848406353 4220722258 2848864815 8456028506
0168427394 5226746767 8895252138 5225499546 6672782398 
6456596116 3548862305 7745649803 5593634568 1743241125
1507606947 9451096596 0940252288 7971089314 5669136867 
2287489405 6010150330 8617928680 9208747609 1782493858
9009714909 6759852613 6554978189 3129784821 6829989487 
2265880485 7564014270 4775551323 7964145152 3746234364
5428584447 9526586782 1051141354 7357395231 1342716610 
2135969536 2314429524 8493718711 0145765403 5902799344
0374200731 0578539062 1983874478 0847848968 3321445713 
8687519435 0643021845 3191048481 0053706146 8067491927
8191197939 9520614196 6342875444 0643745123 7181921799 
9839101591 9561814675 1426912397 4894090718 6494231961

5679452080 9514655022 5231603881 9301420937 6213785595 
6638937787 0830390697 9207734672 2182562599 6615014215
0306803844 7734549202 6054146659 2520149744 2850732518 
6660021324 3408819071 0486331734 6496514539 0579626856
1005508106 6587969981 6357473638 4052571459 1028970641 
4011097120 6280439039 7595156771 5770042033 7869936007
2305587631 7635942187 3125147120 5329281918 2618612586 
7321579198 4148488291 6447060957 5270695722 0917567116
7229109816 9091528017 3506712748 5832228718 3520935396 
5725121083 5791513698 8209144421 0067510334 6711031412
6711136990 8658516398 3150197016 5151168517 1437657618 
3515565088 4909989859 9823873455 2833163550 7647918535
8932261854 8963213293 3089857064 2046752590 7091548141 
6549859461 6371802709 8199430992 4488957571 2828905923
2332609729 9712084433 5732654893 8239119325 9746366730 
5836041428 1388303203 8249037589 8524374417 0291327656
1809377344 4030707469 2112019130 2033038019 7621101100 
4492932151 6084244485 9637669838 9522868478 3123552658
2131449576 8572624334 4189303968 6426243410 7732269780 
2807318915 4411010446 8232527162 0105265227 2111660396

6655730925 4711055785 3763466820 6531098965 2691862056 
4769312570 5863566201 8558100729 3606598764 8611791045
3348850346 1136576867 5324944166 8039626579 7877185560 
8455296541 2665408530 6143444318 5867697514 5661406800
7002378776 5913440171 2749470420 5622305389 9456131407 
1127000407 8547332699 3908145466 4645880797 2708266830
6343285878 5698305235 8089330657 5740679545 7163775254 
2021149557 6158140025 0126228594 1302164715 5097925923
0990796547 3761255176 5675135751 7829666454 7791745011 
2996148903 0463994713 2962107340 4375189573 5961458901
9389713111 7904297828 5647503203 1986915140 2870808599 
0480109412 1472213179 4764777262 2414254854 5403321571
8530614228 8137585043 0633217518 2979866223 7172159160 
7716692547 4873898665 4949450114 6540628433 6639379003
9769265672 1463853067 3609657120 9180763832 7166416274 
8888007869 2560290228 4721040317 2118608204 1900042296
6171196377 9213375751 1495950156 6049631862 9472654736 
4252308177 0367515906 7350235072 8354056704 0386743513
6222247715 8915049530 9844489333 0963408780 7693259939 
7805419341 4473774418 4263129860 8099888687 4132604721

5695162396 5864573021 6315981931 9516735381 2974167729 
4786724229 2465436680 0980676928 2382806899 6400482435
4037014163 1496589794 0924323789 6907069779 4223625082 
2168895738 3798623001 5937764716 5122893578 6015881617
5578297352 3344604281 5126272037 3431465319 7777416031 
9906655418 7639792933 4419521541 3418994854 4473456738
3162499341 9131814809 2777710386 3877343177 2075456545 
3220777092 1201905166 0962804909 2636019759 8828161332
3166636528 6193266863 3606273567 6303544776 2803504507 
7723554710 5859548702 7908143562 4014517180 6246436267
9456127531 8134078330 3362542327 8394497538 2437205835 
3114771199 2606381334 6776879695 9703098339 1307710987
0408591337 4641442822 7726346594 7047458784 7787201927 
7152807317 6790770715 7213444730 6057007334 9243693113
8350493163 1284042512 1925651798 0694113528 0131470130 
4781643788 5185290928 5452011658 3934196562 1349143415
9562586586 5570552690 4965209858 0338507224 2648293972 
8584783163 0577775606 8887644624 8246857926 0395352773
4803048029 0058760758 2510474709 1643961362 6760449256 
2742042083 2085661190 6254543372 1315359584 5068772460

2901618766 7952406163 4252257719 5429162991 9306455377 
9914037340 4328752628 8896399587 9475729174 6426357455
2540790914 5135711136 9410911939 3251910760 2082520261 
8798531887 7058429725 9167781314 9699009019 2116971737
2784768472 6860849003 3770242429 1651300500 5168323364 
3503895170 2989392233 4517220138 1280696501 1784408745
1960121228 5993716231 3017114448 4640903890 6449544400 
6198690754 8516026327 5052983491 8740786680 8818338510
2283345085 0486082503 9302133219 7155184306 3545500766 
8282949304 1377655279 3975175461 3953984683 3936383047
4611996653 8581538420 5685338621 8672523340 2830871123 
2827892125 0771262946 3229563989 8989358211 6745627010
2183564622 0134967151 8819097303 8119800497 3407239610 
3685406643 1939509790 1906996395 5245300545 0580685501
9567302292 1913933918 5680344903 9820595510 0226353536 
1920419947 4553859381 0234395544 9597783779 0237421617
2711172364 3435439478 2218185286 2408514006 6604433258 
8856986705 4315470696 5747458550 3323233421 0730154594
0516553790 6866273337 9958511562 5784322988 2737231989 
8757141595 7811196358 3300594087 3068121602 8764962867

4460477464 9159950549 7374256269 0104903778 1986835938 
1465741268 0492564879 8556145372 3478673303 9046883834
3634655379 4986419270 5638729317 4872332083 7601123029 
9113679386 2708943879 9362016295 1541337142 4892830722
0126901475 4668476535 7616477379 4675200490 7571555278 
1965362132 3926406160 1363581559 0742202020 3187277605
2772190055 6148425551 8792530343 5139844253 2234157623 
3610642506 3904975008 6562710953 5919465897 5141310348
2276930624 7435363256 9160781547 8181152843 6679570611 
0861533150 4452127473 9245449454 2368288606 1340841486
3776700961 2071512491 4043027253 8607648236 3414334623 
5189757664 5216413767 9690314950 1910857598 4423919862
9164219399 4907236234 6468441173 9403265918 4044378051 
3338945257 4239950829 6591228508 5558215725 0310712570
1266830240 2929525220 1187267675 6220415420 5161841634 
8475651699 9811614101 0029960783 8690929160 3028840026
9104140792 8862150784 2451670908 7000699282 1206604183 
7180653556 7252532567 5328612910 4248776182 5829765157
9598470356 2226293486 0034158722 9805349896 5022629174 
8788202734 2092222453 3985626476 6914905562 8425039127

5771028402 7998066365 8254889264 8802545661 0172967026 
6407655904 2909945681 5065265305 3718294127 0336931378
5178609040 7086671149 6558343434 7693385781 7113864558 
7367812301 4587687126 6034891390 9562009939 3610310291
6161528813 8437909904 2317473363 9480457593 1493140529 
7634757481 1935670911 0137751721 0080315590 2485309066
9203767192 2033229094 3346768514 2214477379 3937517034 
4366199104 0337511173 5471918550 4644902636 5512816228
8244625759 1633303910 7225383742 1821408835 0865739177 
1509682887 4782656995 9957449066 1758344137 5223970968
3408005355 9849175417 3818839994 4697486762 6551658276 
5848358845 3142775687 9002909517 0283529716 3445621296
4043523117 6006651012 4120065975 5851276178 5838292041 
9748442360 8007193045 7618932349 2292796501 9875187212
7267507981 2554709589 0455635792 1221033346 6974992356 
3025494780 2490114195 2123828153 0911407907 3860251522
7429958180 7247162591 6685451333 1239480494 7079119153 
2673430282 4418604142 6363954800 0448002670 4962482017
9289647669 7583183271 3142517029 6923488962 7668440323 
2609275249 6035799646 9256504936 8183609003 2380929345

9588970695 3653494060 3402166544 3755890045 6328822505 
4525564056 4482465151 8754711962 1844396582 5337543885
6909411303 1509526179 3780029741 2076651479 3942590298 
9695946995 5657612186 5619673378 6236256125 2163208628
6922210327 4889218654 3648022967 8070576561 5144632046 
9279068212 0738837781 4233562823 6089632080 6822246801
2248261177 1858963814 0918390367 3672220888 3215137556 
0037279839 4004152970 0287830766 7094447456 0134556417
2543709069 7939612257 1429894671 5435784687 8861444581 
2314593571 9849225284 7160504922 1242470141 2147805734
5510500801 9086996033 0276347870 8108175450 1193071412 
2339086639 3833952942 5786905076 4310063835 1983438934
1596131854 3475464955 6978103829 3097164651 4384070070 
7360411237 3599843452 2516105070 2705623526 6012764848
3084076118 3013052793 2054274628 6540360367 4532865105 
7065874882 2569815793 6789766974 2205750596 8344086973
5020141020 6723585020 0724522563 2651341055 9240190274 
2162484391 4035998953 5394590944 0704691209 1409387001
2645600162 3742880210 9276457931 0657922955 2498872758 
4610126483 6999892256 9596881592 0560010165 5256375678


----------



## sekhu (Dec 23, 2007)

Rise.Of.The.Footsoldier.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-DoNE


----------



## zeppo (Dec 23, 2007)

EDIT: shit, that was personal.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 23, 2007)

PS3- ppsst
Some PS2 games....very little PS1 games.


-Note-Lol I was quoting some Wii Fanboy from GameFAQs.-/Note-


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 23, 2007)

happy holidays

I had to popst it everywhere


----------



## Jax (Dec 23, 2007)

Final Fantasy IV (J)


----------



## test84 (Dec 23, 2007)

My Blog, My Photos.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 24, 2007)

Meteo 1.3.1 English


----------



## jwcgator (Dec 24, 2007)

nice -n 20 ./n_v14


----------



## zeppo (Dec 28, 2007)

http://public.tektek.org/img/av/m12/d27/23/7b4785.png


----------



## Urza (Dec 28, 2007)

You basically block the ports with a software firewall


----------



## JPH (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a small town girl, livin in a lonely world


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 28, 2007)

She took the midnight train going anywhere ...


----------



## Nero (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a city boy
Born and raised in South Detroit

~Nero


----------



## JPH (Dec 28, 2007)

_Took the midnight train goooin' annnyyywhere._


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 28, 2007)

http://acekard-3in1.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/


----------



## test84 (Dec 28, 2007)

Controls: Arrow keys for movement and Space key for jumping.


----------



## enarky (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Jaejae (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.alz.org/alzheimers_disease_myth..._alzheimers.asp

Anon was on /b/ saying you can get alzheimers from using a soda can to smoke weed.

I FUCKING PROVED HIM WRONG DIDN'T I


----------



## Ducky (Dec 28, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\*my-user-name-Too-much-info*\Desktop\Fox-Animation.gif


----------



## sekhu (Dec 28, 2007)

Promethazine Hydrochloride


----------



## HelloWii (Dec 28, 2007)

Sonic Schoolhouse


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 28, 2007)

It's confusing because you press the 'Up' button to go down the file browser, and the 'Down' button to go up.


----------



## natkoden (Dec 28, 2007)

http://global.lunia.com/


----------



## Spikey (Dec 28, 2007)

Lagman doesn't get any christmas presents?


----------



## Johnatton (Dec 28, 2007)

12/28/07 07:09:54 Waiting4Nov bought 1 (ancient cursed foot locker) for 24499 Meat.
12/28/07 05:49:40 Brulak bought 1 (tiny plastic Knob Goblin mad scientist) for 200 Meat.
12/28/07 05:45:49 Brulak bought 1 (tiny plastic Baron von Ratsworth) for 450 Meat.
12/27/07 23:59:53 KINGoftheKONGo bought 1 (ornate ancient cursed key) for 39000 Meat.
12/27/07 23:20:23 TonyV bought 2 (ornate ancient cursed key) for 78000 Meat.
12/27/07 21:38:38 Period bought 1 (gilded ancient cursed key) for 69500 Meat.
12/27/07 17:20:46 KillMeLater bought 1 (ornate ancient cursed key) for 38900 Meat.
12/27/07 08:28:02 hoogboog bought 1 (ancient cursed foot locker) for 23745 Meat.
12/27/07 08:20:06 Wicana bought 3 (gilded ancient cursed key) for 300000 Meat.


----------



## Jax (Dec 28, 2007)

dolomite


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 28, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=696...56&#entry915056


----------



## zeppo (Dec 29, 2007)

me: I guess girls don't have to worry about that.
lucky
Lauren: yes
they do.
me: ??
please elaborate.
Lauren: um
really?
me: clitoris
?
Lauren: yes
6:06 PM me: wtf
Lauren: D:
me: can't you just masturbate by
Lauren: what.
me: shoving stuff up there?
Lauren: I don't
me: as in, "schlick, schlick, schlick"?
Lauren: I don't want to...
lose my virginity, so to speak.
me: why the fuck not?
Lauren: BECAUSE
me: it won't really make a difference
will it?
6:07 PM Lauren: If I get checkups at the doctor they're totally judge me and my parents could find out.
me: omg...
Lauren: plus
me: that's lame.
Lauren: the first time's gonna hurt.
me: well you should be ready then.
Lauren: not nowww
me: if you do it yourself it won't hurt
Lauren: yeah
it
will
me: just do like a little more every time
no
Lauren: yeah
6:08 PM it will.
me: have you tried?
Lauren: yes
me: besides, it's not like anything actually breaks.
Lauren: yes
me: it just gets wider.
Lauren: stupid
girls have a hymen
look it up
and it breaks
me: I knoowwww
Lauren: and it hurts
me: but it actually just gets wider
and if you have sex fast then it bleeds
Lauren: no it usually rips
me: a little
yeah I know
6:09 PM but if you just do something yourself slowly
it won't so much rip
as get a little wider.
Lauren: WHAT would I do it with, Jack.
me: anything.
your finger, to start.
hence the phrase, "fingering"
6:10 PM then move to bigger objects.
be creative.
try to get a dildo.
I don't know how you'll manage that, though...
6:11 PM Lauren: How
the
hellll
would I get a dildo.
Anna's lucky
her mom has them.
me: holy fuck
Lauren: I have to use the tiiiny tampons.
me: well I guess she doesn't care about "losing her virginity".
Lauren: anna's parents are sooooo cool
6:12 PM me: hmmm I guess I could see if my parents would get a dildo
Lauren: her mom told her that if Anna has a boy over and she wants to have sex
her mom would get everyone out of the house.
me: I could say my friend's birthday is coming up.
Lauren: AND THEY'D GET A DILDO???
me: probably.
they'd talk to eachother first
Lauren: would they ask who your friend is?
me: but eventually get it.
probably
it's not like you can meet them
Lauren: what would you say
me: you're grounded.
6:13 PM Lauren: Dude... I don't know
I don't know if I could hide it
me: I'd tell them who you are.
I don't thnk I have the balls to do that anyway.
Lauren: yeah.
don't.
It's freeeaky
me: my dad has already caught me masturbating
it was... yeah.
Lauren: AH.
I think my dad and sisters suspect that I do it.
6:14 PM me: oh.
well suspecting isn't that bad.
Lauren: But I've never been caught.
me: my dad has playboys just lying around the house.
Lauren: get me one
I want to see one
I have never
me: I looked in my parensts room for condoms
Lauren: can you believe that?
me: but they didn't have any
Lauren: That's how you came along
6:15 PM me: well I can get you opne easily
Lauren: ook.
Bring me one to school.
or like
as many as you can.
make sure they're clean.
seriously.
me: is there anyone you want in it?
oh don't worry.
Lauren: uhh
not in particular
I don't care
me: there's nothing in it that's enough to cum by.
it's just tasteful nudity
it's not like it's
porn
Lauren: really?
me: yes.
that
6:16 PM and half of it is articles
Lauren: ok
me: and there are a bunch of comics
the comics are fucking hilarious
Lauren: okk
me: sometimes I read it just for those
Lauren: does your dad know you read them?
me: he told me I could a while ago, but I never told him I would.
6:17 PM I'll lend you one, and if you bring it back in good condition I'll keep lending you one at a time.
don't tell anyone.
and least, no one who knows me.
well no one outside of the forum.
Lauren: haha
ok
6:18 PM me: do some research
find somebody you want in it
I have like 40
Lauren: I don't caaare
me: from about '03 to '07
no...
'6
'06
Lauren: I really
don't care
just
give me any one.
6:19 PM me: fine I'll pick one with a good comic in it.
but when the FUCK would I give it to you?!
brb/mom
6:21 PM Lauren: uhhhh
at school
me: WHEN
gym
tanaka
pounder
lunch
before school
ooh
I know
before school
outside
Lauren: where outside?
me: behind the esl room
6:22 PM near the buses
I have to eat now.
be back in about 10 mins
Lauren: when do you get to school usually?
what time
I get there at almost exactly 7:30
FINE HO
ok
I showering,
be back on soon
seeya


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 29, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61296&st=705


----------



## Digeman (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.gamespot.com/video/extras/besto...tml?sid=6184124


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

Opera


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> me: I guess girls don't have to worry about that.
> lucky
> Lauren: yes
> they do.
> ...



POST OF THE YEAR.

On topic, if this actually has a topic...http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61296&st=705&p=917526?entry917526

~Fitzy~


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://blog.esaba.com/projects/catphotos/c...s.php?image=580


----------



## anime_junkie (Dec 29, 2007)

Drone Tactics


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.closeout.com/fm-fiwl20-gl.html


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 29, 2007)

Whatever lagman says, don't take him seriously, today is Inocent's day, our hispanic April fools.

Cheers.


----------



## subb (Dec 29, 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/78353978/I_Am_...k.com.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78360613/I_Am_...k.com.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78366859/I_Am_...k.com.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78373155/I_Am_...k.com.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78379635/I_Am_...k.com.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78240151/I_Am_...k.com.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78346046/I_Am_...k.com.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78346887/I_Am_...k.com.part8.rar


----------



## lagman (Dec 29, 2007)

http://xs122.xs.to/xs122/07526/HARDCOREZZZZ.PNG


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Dec 29, 2007)

2 kHz, 12 kHz


----------



## test84 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://lemonfanta.blogspot.com/2007/12/my-...ompetition.html


----------



## Urza (Dec 29, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urz...yrant/th003.jpg


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/the-dancing-weather-girl.html


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 29, 2007)

vagina vagina vagina


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 29, 2007)

Snow Burrito


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 30, 2007)

i shit on weak niggas


----------



## Jax (Dec 30, 2007)

Demitri_Maximoff


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > me: I guess girls don't have to worry about that.
> ...


you know, I actually thought that post might've been the reason I was banned. guess not.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 31, 2007)

4F3GB


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMP7fbJ-5ec


----------



## Banger (Dec 31, 2007)

HD Movies 1 - 12/30/07 - 1


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/test


----------



## test84 (Dec 31, 2007)

yes and his name is BoneMonkey


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Mars (Dec 31, 2007)

(Intro: Talib Kweli)
Ghetto to ghetto, backyard to yard
We tear it up y'all, bless the mic with the gods (come on)
Precious metals round our necks and arms (yea)
We tear it up y'all, bless the mic with the gods
Ghetto to ghetto, backyard to yard
We tear it up y'all, bless the mic with the gods (come on)
Precious metals round our necks and arms (yea)
We tear it up y'all, bless the mic with the gods

(Hook: Anthony Hamilton)
Whatever in your heart is where you want to be
My hood is the ghetto
Even when you look
Its never what you see
My hood is the ghetto
I've been down before up is just a reach
Cause my hood is the ghetto
Catch a second wind
Then begin again
My hood is the ghetto

(Verse 1: Common)
Black magic in the hood, its tragic but understood
Crack addicts, crack windows, crack wood
Even whats bad becomes good, status becomes stood
Upon the pedestal welcome to the ghetto show
Federal buildings, pissy hallways filled with children pushing children
Fiends lips peeling, shit seems real and
What's real is the estate of mind that we're in
The situation feels great
My man peels weight, so he can fill plates
You might get love but you still feel hate
Through and chain plates, we communicate
Chicago to brooklyn n**** real ones do relate

(Verse 2: Talib Kweli)
If lyrics sold then truth be told
I'll probably be just as rich and famous as jay-z
Truthfully I wanna rhyme like common sense
Next best thing I do a record with common sense
Cause its the music, its blues, its jazz, its acoustics
Soul, rock and roll the hip hop we be producing yea
It's the gear, it's the flare, it's the stare
Nowadays they'll shot you where they used to shoot the fair
Remember the lost soldiers, pour a beer, shoot the air
We got our own elected officials, no matter who the mayor
I know you know what I'm talking about
From New York to the South, take off your shoes when you walk in the house

(Hook)

(Verse 3: Talib Kweli)
Yo
I grew up where they're playing skele in the parking lot
And sell paintings of Aaliyah, BIG and Pac up in the barbershop
Buildings too big so you don't really see the stars a lot
But rapping, drinking, and going to prison you see them bars a lot
I feel the spirit in the dark and hear it in my heart
And always keep my ears to the block till I dearly depart
Hip hop is really the art
We have to express the part of ourselves that make us want to martyr ourselves
It ain't harder to tell when somebody stick you up and put the hammer to you
They want them dead presidents like Stickman and Mutulu
With a gun to your jaw, these kids don't run anymore
Kicks is a hundred or more

(Verse 4: Common)
A man in front of the store, begging for money and mercy
I told him say a prayer under his breath, he cursed me
Niggaz is thirsty, I heard it's a drought
Up early, serving from their grandmother's house
Sometime the ghetto feels desolate, yo the eyes of the hood yo is desperate
Effected by the deficit, times and lessons get hard
Either get by or get god, but but you try to get by
It's like the block keep blocking
You try to make moves, its like the car just keep stopping
We shorties in the court, need cochran yea
I tell them why the weed seeds popping, in the game you need options
No time for feet watching, me and kwe keep rocking for the ghetto

Hook times 2


----------



## Samutz (Dec 31, 2007)

Queen Stazzle


----------



## sekhu (Dec 31, 2007)

80638009


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

If you're going to get an hdtv, make sure it's true hd with 1080i and all that. Don't let them talk you into buying anything less


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

sinkhead  	Warned on Today, 02:54 AM
Added to warn level 	Please don't argue with the mods, as it says in the rules, (third paragraph down. bolded and underlined)

All actions, moderation and administration of GBAtemp are decided by the staff only and are not open to debate.

If you want to debate, please PM a senior member of staff, because I have already talked to you and it has not worked. Calling someone a Jew as an insult is not appropriate behaviour.
lagman 	Warned on Dec 28 2007, 04:45 PM
Added to warn level 	"TRASHED
BONEMONKEY IS A FUCKIN JEW"

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=700...ndpost&p=917247
sinkhead 	Warned on Dec 20 2007, 03:14 PM
Added to warn level 	He made a post saying:

SHUT UP HOMOPHOBE!!! UR A WHORE

:GOFUCKYOURSELF:
sinkhead 	Warned on Dec 16 2007, 01:11 AM
Added to warn level 	Useless posts, flames and insults to other members. Particularly flaming one user (pkprostudio)
Ace Gunman 	Warned on Nov 19 2007, 06:20 PM
Added to warn level 	Useless posts, again.
phuzzz 	Warned on Nov 11 2007, 06:07 PM
Added to warn level 	Pointless flames.
mthrnite 	Warned on Nov 11 2007, 04:57 PM
Added to warn level 	Useless posts


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 31, 2007)

bidoof


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 31, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=612...35&#entry920432


----------



## azotyp (Dec 31, 2007)

3-in-1


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 31, 2007)

IrcMessage(global.server, global.channel, "Howdy doodly do!")


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 31, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70304&st=15


----------



## Banger (Dec 31, 2007)

%AppData%\uTorrent

______________________________
Meh helping people with utorrent


----------



## Sailor (Jan 1, 2008)

You mean to me,what I mean to you and
together baby,there is nothing we won't do. Baby, you're my all.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 1, 2008)

http://forum.archosfans.com/viewtopic.php?...der=asc&start=0


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t1fv9V0xsAg&feature=related


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2008)

Redeye taken out by JP


----------



## Urza (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.ndsemulator.com/img/emu/dualis-omalone-8.png


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 1, 2008)

Only a foolish fool from a land of fools could think something so foolishly foolish.


----------



## Banger (Jan 1, 2008)

(8:01:12 PM) **********: I know i dont matter but u dont have to be so blunt about it.


----------



## redact (Jan 1, 2008)

http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shock...version=8,0,0,0


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 1, 2008)

500GB internal hard drive


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## gh0ul (Jan 1, 2008)

1.15a


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2008)

Global*	[slushey] HAPPY NEW YEAR NEWFOUNDLAND & LABRADOR


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)

.........................:whattehfuxor::whattehfuxor::whattehfuxor::whattehfuxor
:whattehfuxor:...........................


----------



## sekhu (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy Songs For Happy People


----------



## test84 (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.mushmush.nl/images/gallery/user...40903125629.jpg


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/tempcast7_final.mp3


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 1, 2008)

```
:(){:|:&};:
```

Totally something you should type into your *nix (that includes Mac) terminal.
Smilies broke it, hence the code tags.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2008)

Coimbra é uma cidade portuguesa, capital do Distrito de Coimbra, principal cidade da região Centro de Portugal e situada na subregião do Baixo Mondego, com aproximadamente 168.000 habitantes (2006). Contando com os cerca de 20.000 estudantes de fora, e as 40.000 pessoas de municipios vizinhos que mantêm o seu posto de trabalho em Coimbra, a cidade tem uma população presente de 230.000 habitantes o que a torna a terceira maior cidade do país.

É sede de um município com 319,4 km² de área, subdividido em 31 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Mealhada, a leste por Penacova, Vila Nova de Poiares e Miranda do Corvo, a sul por Condeixa-a-Nova, a oeste por Montemor-o-Velho e a noroeste por Cantanhede.

O feriado municipal ocorre a 4 de Julho, memória da Rainha Santa Isabel, padroeira da cidade. O rio Mondego,o maior rio exclusivo de Portugal,atravessa a cidade. Foi Capital Nacional da Cultura em 2003, e é uma das cidades mais antigas de Portugal, tendo como principal ex-líbris a sua Universidade, uma das mais antigas da Europa.


----------



## 8v8t8r (Jan 2, 2008)

ONE 3rd Edition GPS


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 3, 2008)

ボンマンキ


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

Epic Fail


----------



## sekhu (Jan 3, 2008)

Up-C Down-C Left-C Right-C ABC+Start


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> ```
> :(){:|:&};:
> ```
> 
> ...



Good ole fork bombs


----------



## mat88 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ef06_bl...4-vf_videogames


----------



## Devante (Jan 26, 2008)

services.msc


----------



## Samutz (Jan 26, 2008)

My complaint about Cooper Lawrence


----------



## Pulka (Jan 26, 2008)

ipconfig


----------



## xJonny (Jan 26, 2008)

AD-7191S-0B


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 26, 2008)

sp33chy sp33chy sp33chy


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you for watching!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

damon gant got pwned!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 26, 2008)

IMGburn


^^Urzza recommended it.


----------



## Jax (Jan 26, 2008)

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa166/prometheuz_2007/


----------



## teonintyfive (Jan 26, 2008)

nothing
damn


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## zeppo (Jan 28, 2008)

http://cgi.4chan.org/h/res/1020055.html
edit: oops. it was a hentai link.
oh well. the link's probably expired by now anyway.


----------



## Kingwad (Jan 28, 2008)

widget

hahahaha.... just came from here


----------



## enarky (Jan 28, 2008)

Auswanderer-Datenbank


----------



## Samutz (Jan 28, 2008)

1. How long have you had your R4 and how many do you own? Where did you buy it off of?

2. What kind of memory card do you use?

3. Have there been any problems with your unit?

4. How do you have your folders organized?

5. Do you use your R4 mainly for games or Media/Homebrew?

6. Do you have any accessories for your DSL?

7. How did you find out about flash carts?

8. Favorite games of the moment?


----------



## azotyp (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10919


----------



## Maktub (Jan 28, 2008)

6112 tcp


----------



## tjas (Jan 28, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=733...72&#entry957472


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.macguff.fr/goomi/unspeakable/WE.../c07-invoc2.jpg


----------



## Tylon (Jan 28, 2008)

När maskinen piper efter en stund


----------



## Pulka (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Tylon @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> När maskinen piper efter en stund


Vad händer sen?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 1, 2009)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Laws_of_Anime_Physics


----------



## OSW (Mar 1, 2009)

and you will be punished accordingly.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 1, 2009)

Mines a download link for an ISO.


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 1, 2009)

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclop...1/RealMario.jpg


----------



## Reaper (Mar 1, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/TWEWY-The-World-Ends-W...93%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Westside (Mar 1, 2009)

Violent butt porn


----------



## redact (Mar 1, 2009)

http://steampowered.com/ati_offer1a/


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 1, 2009)

Haruhi Suzumiya Hentai

Nintendo DS ROMS


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 1, 2009)

™


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## oliebol (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz0V_L_Qs24


----------



## Splych (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-2b-49-en-70-1xz.html


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 1, 2009)

Is a package containing all the required office software,


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 1, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Is a package containing all the required office software,



must be a huge package...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 1, 2009)

Still a rom site.


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

Your goal is to go after the eggs, collect them, let them hatch and bring back your kids to your house


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 1, 2009)

俺はいらない


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2009)

Audio Overload


----------



## Splych (Mar 1, 2009)

Dango


----------



## Prime (Mar 1, 2009)

lolz


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 1, 2009)

beMx3hpSsFY.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 1, 2009)

Autobianchi


----------



## Neko (Mar 1, 2009)

Tokyo Game Show 2008 - Booth Babes


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 1, 2009)

fixed


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 1, 2009)

Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 1, 2009)

its aite past few of my modules only bout 3 or 4 left the stress is nearly over!

lol sumthin my brother said must've been on msn.


----------



## epicelite (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## agentgamma (Mar 2, 2009)

How to fly


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 2, 2009)

Mobile Light Force 2


----------



## Man18 (Mar 2, 2009)

Strawberry Marshmallow


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 2, 2009)

2N3905


----------



## ddp127 (Mar 2, 2009)

3SQYEP0116935


----------



## science (Mar 2, 2009)

http://scienceblag.com/post/82618723/i-was...bk-burger-shots


----------



## Man18 (Mar 2, 2009)

03/03/09	Avalon Code						XSEED Games/Marvelous Entertainment
03/03/09	Imagine: Ice Champions					Ubisoft
03/03/09	Peggle Dual Shot					PopCap Games
03/03/09	Spongebob vs. The Big One: Beach Party Cook Off		THQ
03/08/09	Black Sigil: Blade of the Exiled			Graffiti Entertainment
03/10/09	Animal Planet: Emergency Vets				Activision Blizzard
03/10/09	Crazy Chicken - Star Karts				Mumbo Jumbo
03/10/09	Docomodake BOING!					Ignition Entertainment
03/10/09	Dreamer: Pop Star					Dreamcatcher Interactive
03/10/09	Grey's Anatomy						Ubisoft
03/10/09	Johnny Bravo						Mumbo Jumbo
03/10/09	Monster Band						Dreamcatcher Interactive
03/10/09	Moomin: The Mysterious Howling				Graffiti Entertainment
03/10/09	My English Coach - Spanish Edition			Ubisoft
03/10/09	My Pet Shop						Square Enix
03/10/09	MySims Party						Electronic Arts
03/10/09	World Championship Games: A Track & Field Event		American Game Factory
03/10/09	Yamaha Supercross					Zoo Games
03/10/09	ZUBo							Electronic Arts
03/13/09	Moomin: The Great Autumn Party				Graffiti Entertainment
03/17/09	Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars			Take-Two Interactive
03/17/09	Henry Hatsworth in the Puzzling Adventure		Electronic Arts
03/17/09	Horse Trainer						Dreamcatcher Interactive
03/17/09	Jake Power Handyman					Ubisoft
03/17/09	Math Blaster in the Prime Adventure			Majesco
03/17/09	Puppy Trainer						Dreamcatcher Interactive
03/17/09	Scrabble						Electronic Arts
03/17/09	Suikoden Tierkreis					Konami
03/17/09	Trackmania DS						Atlus
03/17/09	Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume			Square Enix
03/22/09	Pokémon Platinum					Nintendo
03/23/09	Dream Day Wedding Destination				THQ
03/24/09	Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars			Ubisoft
03/24/09	Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time	Square Enix
03/24/09	Learn Math						Dreamcatcher Interactive
03/24/09	Lux-Pain						Ignition Entertainment
03/24/09	Monsters vs. Aliens					Activision Blizzard
03/24/09	Pimp My Ride: Street Racing				Activision Blizzard
03/24/09	Sarah: Keeper of the Unicorn				Dreamcatcher Interactive
03/27/09	Empire Deluxe						Graffiti Entertainment
03/27/09	Martial Arts: Capoeira Fighters				Graffiti Entertainment
03/31/09	A Witch's Tale						NIS America
03/31/09	Backyard Baseball 2010					Atari
03/31/09	Chicken Hunter: Jewel of Darkness			Conspiracy
03/31/09	Don King Boxing						2K Games
03/31/09	Fashion Studio: Paris Collection			Ubisoft
03/31/09	Gardening Mama						Majesco
03/31/09	Gravity							Deep Silver
03/31/09	Heracles: Battle With The Gods				Conspiracy
03/31/09	Imagine: Family Doctor					Ubisoft
03/31/09	My Dress Up						O-Games
03/31/09	My MakeUp						O-Games
03/31/09	My Secret Diary						O-Games
03/31/09	Pet Vet Down Under					Deep Silver
03/31/09	Puzzle Kingdom						Zoo Games
03/31/09	Secret Files: Tunguska					Deep Silver
03/31/09	Tokyo Beat Down						Atlus
03/31/09	Touch Mechanic						Aspyr Media


The March US release lineup


----------



## epicelite (Mar 2, 2009)

http://i.gizmodo.com/5162855/asus-marine-c...-ceramic-plates


----------



## Splych (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.realhotstuff.com/acekard-free-shipping-p-375.html


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 3, 2009)

Shit, another file hosting site.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 3, 2009)

lmgtfy.com/?q=how do i use this website


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 3, 2009)

i pressed: c t r l + v ... am i missing something?


----------



## fateastray (Mar 3, 2009)

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/276/stupidj.jpg


----------



## ddp127 (Mar 3, 2009)

! ! ! said:
			
		

> i pressed: c t r l + v ... am i missing something?



that are the keys for paste, but if you have nothing in your clipboard, nothing will be shown


----------



## dan92 (Mar 3, 2009)

ddp127 said:
			
		

> ! ! ! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol didnt u get it?

Ctrl + v = Edelrid


----------



## Prime (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, the story sort of begins (for now until I find a better one) with a dead bunny (pathetic I know). For some reason this bunny died in my backyard… so I take the bunny, to the wash, dig a hole, and bury him… Later I come out, and I also find a bird dead! Simple situation… toss the bird out in the wash… I hear a scratching noise behind me, so I turn to the wash, and then the bunny sucks the bird into the ground! Frightened by this rotted corpse sucking the bird into the ground, I run away to the house. I am scared and breathing hard, WHAT HAPPENED? I think… I don’t really know what happens from there though… About 4 weeks later, I hear something, some whispering voice… I think it is the radio, TV or whatever… so I take a look, NOTHING- now again, strange, then I have a flashback of the bunny, being creeped out, I head back to the hallway, to my room. I am suddenly stopped, as I hear a noise in the water heater… just to be sure things are fine, I take a look. BANG! The inside is suddenly punching dents into the outside! I start to turn around when the whole house goes suddenly pitch black… I Hear a crying-scream- a girl ghost/zombie comes out off the black and goes right into me, I fall onto some ground, but everything is still black, I hear my dog Barking crazily as if she were a 1000 yards away… I wake up; I hear a growling noise around the corner.
* side note, when I see myself in a mirror but not yet*(BURNT to death! Decay, burnt, falling apart, only in reflection-)

“It’s alright girl! What is wrong with you?” I said. She continued to bark and I backed up to the water heater in the hallway closet, she runs up and bites me while barking, OW! I said! I kicked her off, with difficulty, for she is a 50-pound pit bull. I head to my bathroom connected to the hallway… I look in the mirror and scream at the horrific site I saw, I passout by hitting my head from slipping, for in the mirror was a Demonic monster of some indescribable nature staring right back, which somewhat resembled the girl. After a good while, I wake up, and I dive out of the bathroom while on the floor, afraid of what creature lurks in my reflection. My dog is still afraid of me, and starts to back up, after biting me the first time. I am seriously disturbed and dizzy with motion blur all over, I walk out of my house, barely able to hold myself, I trip and fall. Someone came right then to me, then everything dimmed to a pale gray. I could still make out some shapes, but they were really fuzzy. I black out again, traumatized by what I have seen. I wake up, I hear a soothing pipe organ in the background, and realize that I am in a church. "I am an anthropologist, and I have come across some very strange books indeed. Don’t ask me how I have gotten them, for this is as strange to me as it is to you." he says. "What do you mean," I replied the chemicals boiled out of my mouth, he chokes from seeing this, Y-you are p-p-p-ossessed! What? I asked. He goes on about how some spirit evolution, which is actually the perfect being, god’s replacement, or one that has tried, that it has defied god in what controls what. He talks about how I am the only compatible match for this creature, and that I cannot die, or else it will be destroyed, and the Earth will end. My soul is its living force now. I am quite frightened from all of this information, What can I do? I growled. That is what you need to find out, he said. I left the church, suddenly, the spirit flows out of me, the gigantic floating rag disappears in the mid-daylight. I told the anthropologist that I needed to get home, and he took me. Apparently he fed off of my soul, and is going back to the house…

When I arrive at my house, the whole place is darkened from the rest of the homes, it is separate, moving? I feel a slight rumble, all the while, the house is moving back and forth ever so slightly… I hear wood crackling. I walk in the front door, and the anthropologist screeches his tires, as he speeds off. I head in… it is DEAD silent, no nothing, just a moan coming from the house, where is my dog? I whisper to myself. I walk into the main center of the house, next to the counters, I hear a noise at the laundry, I turn, and a zombie busts out of the door that is there. He comes out and sees me, he mutters something, but I am too scared to stay and listen, he stops crawling toward me, and he walks faster, I turn screaming. The hallway instantly became darker, I ran for my bedroom, I became suddenly very dizzy, and my world begins to twist and turn. I run into the water heater door, I get up, I run to my bedroom. I get inside, and lock the door, I find my dog in there, and run out as she is a zombie, I close the door, and she breaks through, I run out and the zombie is at the main counter, I run into my dad’s bedroom, I grab his gun which is out, and I shoot the zombie five times in the head, it falls off. The zombie falls over I run to the back door and open it, I find complete blackness, with a HUGE wind blowing me way inside, I let go of the door and it slams shut. I see my dog at the other end of the kitchen, she runs after me, I turn the corner into the main room, I am attacked by my dog in the main hall. I shoot my dog, the shot gives a loud ping in my ear, and a blinding flash, I come out of this daze as a zombie is on top of me, I hit it on the head, as It knocks the gun out of my hands. I hear other zombies , They are tearing through the carpet, The tile beneath me becomes moving. I step away, the zombies come through the tile, I run to the front door, I notice outside is fading black, fire becomes all around, I try to open the door, but it is WELDED! I try to break it down but only get my foot stuck, zombies are outside, biting my feet, I scream, the zombies inside begin to bite my head, I shoot the zombie*forgot to mention that I picked up the gun again*, stunning it for a second. I run back to my bedroom, I lock the door, they begin to crawl in, I barricade it with my dresser as I fire the last shot. I get on my bed, terrified; I hear a louder turbulent rumble. It seems to be moving through the front door, I hear metal bending and twisting, It SNAPS< BANGS! SCRAP! As it slides through my wall scaring me almost where I fall off, as it is lodged sticking 5 feet into my room. I hear it *rumble thingy* break through the hallway, as it bulges my walls, it breaks in my door, LONG STRANDS OF BLACK ENERGY WAVING FROM THE GIRL, SKULL, A DEMON? It rips off my arms and legs with its supernatural claws, It rips my eyes out of its sockets. It takes my eyes, and as it rips them out, I see myself with my eyes, then it rips the cord, I am a blind bloody mess, arms, legs, eyes ripped, decayed, destroyed. My last scream is heard, as all is black….

The swat team rushes in. They see the zombies; they blow limbs off of limbs! BOOM BOOM BOOM! The constant echo of firepower being dispersed by the swat members. They clear the house, they begin to think the battle is over, being all of the zombies, laying dead on the floor. They hear a scratching noise, red and black 8 legged demons arise from the ground; their bloody mess leaves pools behind them. They head towards swat, the swat teams take them out, but more keep coming. They are soon forced into the back room again, my room, they are horrored at my sight, being that I am still, somehow alive for the moment, they hear a loud rumbling noise, apart from the rest. They hear it begin to move through the house, screeches from the zombies and other horrors are heard. They hear all kind of liquid flesh tearing noises. They are running out of ammo. Black strands of dark light appear in the hallway, this slug, demon, girl? The whole room shakes everything off of the walls, desk, etc... this Thing begins to approach them, they shoot, but all of the bullets go straight through. Soon they are ripped into fresh meat, I am still alive, but I am a rotting corpse, only kept alive by some unknown heavenly force, I would rather die than lay there, blind, crippled, half dead. but there I am, limbs torn off, blind, hurting like heck, barely able to manage a moan. My room is spattered with blood, everywhere, blood surrounds me, blood is all that is left. My walls soon begin to leak with it.
****************************
Now, that You have read that, that is just the typed version, I wasn't scared while typing the typed version, it was the written one that scared me.... some quotes from what I wrote, slight alterations that will most likely be included....
"Front door suddenly becomes beat on by an unnatural force, In my room, zombie comes in, shoots head off, zombie drops with bugs crawling out, another zombie/giantbat-like creature melts out of wax and wall, unnatural force at door breaks in, rips arms and legs off, eyes ripped out, phases into 3 years later," *where the swat teams come in! This is the part in the story where I talk about my* "Swat finds my zombie/skinnless/bloody/stomache eaten out, bug and rat infested corpse on my bed in five pieces. Bones were snapped, brains blown out. Swat are then ripped apart bye this mumbling force. Huge red muscle 2 legged 3, creature dripping guts the size of hell." * ooo I like that part, that part was cool to write, oh yeah, then the angels come in* " Angels come from heaven and start kicking serious butt!" *COOL! heh, and they are kind of like night crawler, if anybody saw x-men two... they teleport on every move they make, only this ain't no blue cloud! this is white sparks.... heh, gettin off track, where was I? oh yes, angels... when it's all done...* Halls are littered with human blody parts screams everywhere heard, house starts to grow base of evil" * what I mean by base of evil... is that the walls are crunched by this green root thing that sprouts from the roots of hell... this is the ultimate spirit's tower, its domain. The green roots almost look like green bark of a tree, only dark, and on fire! woooooo yeah! pyro-mania! on FIRE FIRE FIRE! I hope to put a lot of fire in this too...
RANDOM THOUGHTS::::::::
Well, sometime later in the story, I hope to put a floating portal, and stones, and everything else that looks REALLY REALLY old, and put them floating about a mile above Tucson... I somehow get to this gateway of several portals, floating on nothing but mid-air... This will be a cool scene, as only the wind, which is constantly blowing REAL hard, like I am skydiving, is holding me up...

At some point, we phase to a different character, where things go horrible wrong at some kind of factory that has things and rollers, and weights, that Squish people into liquid! (anything that tight) and this guy gets all freaked, guess what, he is the next target for this demon/ultimate being! Oh joy... another victim... or it could be one of those metal melthing thingies with all of that magma! woohoo! FIRE! ok, back to the point, he begins to hear all of these voices ans crud right? He begins to halucinate! uh oh... at night, spirits arise in the factory... everyone in the factory begins to notice him right away, they scence evil... they fear it, they hate it, this desire to kill overcomes them, and ol' boy here gets trapped in the factory with these freaks... he somehow lights a fire, and they all catch, now they evolve to "fire zombies" (yes fire!) with the aid of the super/ supreme being... spiders crawl out of every crack of the wall... hmmmmmm well, he somehow escapes, the help of someone, the escape route, the explosion, whatever... he gets out, he heads home... oooo more hallucination! pardon my spelling... anyway, he heads in... hehehe, here we go again, demon pets- check-) melting/ rumbling walls-check-) zombies-oooo I guess not... anyway, he does hallucinate them! Then he finds that they have no power over him, as he just only sees this... but him believing they aren't real is going to kill him in the future... anyway, he heads into the bathroom ( hehehe last time we almost died from seeing ourselves!) It begins to rain very hard out... he looks at the bathtub.. he sees himself dead in the tub, a pool of blood in the bathtub (thank you video games! I forget which one I get this from... but it takes place in a mansion, with this girl and a book... trying to stop this evil... and there is this one scene in the haunted mansion on the second floor, in the bathroom where this happened, ah games, such wonderful things! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />) oh yeah, back to the story, so he sees himself dead... and he soon ends up that way... I don't really know who our hero is yet, maybe the angels that are late to arrive, maybe god, maybe some priest, maybe swat <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />, maybe fire(hehehehe), whatever happens, the good dudes win, we are all happy, about 500,000 more peoplz are dead though, but we win! yay.... anyway, that is my story in progress! what do y'all think?


----------



## science (Mar 3, 2009)

the snake is so cute, go snake!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Mar 3, 2009)

(21:01:34) (+Jdbye) Virus Infected System, Try Apple


----------



## Law (Mar 3, 2009)

Don’t dismiss this outright as the work of some raving lunatic. There’s some sense to this story, if you’ll just hear me out…

Look, we all wonder if time travel is possible, right? Well, let me tell you something… it is. I’m from the future, actually. I know you probably don’t believe that, but seriously, I’m from the future. It’s a really great thing; getting to see the past, watching events unfold… stuff like that. We know more now than we ever would.

Behind all the fun, though, there’s a more serious aspect. We aren’t supposed to go in our own lifetime, and we are NEVER allowed to contact our past selves. Let me tell you, I’m breaking that rule right now. Yes, kid, you’re talking to yourself. Your future self. I’m going to be executed for this, but you know what? I accept that. I’m preventing something by talking to you that is WORSE than death. I can’t tell you outright what to do, because the filters would catch it. This is the closest I can get, trust me. I can, however, send a little message.

You should probably read the first word of every paragraph, now.


----------



## Splych (Mar 4, 2009)

http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=56151268.png


----------



## mcjones92 (Mar 4, 2009)

Through Booker T. Washington's upbringing the ideal of hard work had been instilled in him. His hard work to climb to a prominent position in the world of education shaped his ideals in the civil rights movement. Washington believed that African-Americans should best gain equality to whites through establishing a solid labor force. Fighting for specific rights like voting was not part of his immediate agenda. He believed that the best interests of African-Americans could be achieved "through education in the crafts and industrial skills and the cultivation of the virtues of patience, enterprise, and thrift." For Washington, a slow acquisition of wealth and culture was the best way to gain equality. Moderation was the key to Washington's ideals. But, as W.E.B. DuBois stated, Washington's views were "born out of present reality." Rutherford B. Hayes was elected president in 1876 and in exchange he eliminated the radical Reconstruction, which had been put in place in the South after Abraham Lincoln's assassination.


----------



## AndreTrek (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-3YEmcxWCM


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 4, 2009)

Query about pre-event scores


----------



## wchill (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome, wchill ( Log Out ) ·  Forum rules · Site Index
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant  · My Friends  · 0 New Messages

GBAtemp.net > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum

57 Pages   « < 55 56 57  	    

Enter this topic and press ctrl+v in a reply
Options 	
Prime
Today, 11:23 AM
Post #841


GBAtemp Psycho!


Group: Members
Posts: 3,620
Joined: 7-November 07
From: Under your bed
Member No.: 108,695





Well, the story sort of begins (for now until I find a better one) with a dead bunny (pathetic I know). For some reason this bunny died in my backyard… so I take the bunny, to the wash, dig a hole, and bury him… Later I come out, and I also find a bird dead! Simple situation… toss the bird out in the wash… I hear a scratching noise behind me, so I turn to the wash, and then the bunny sucks the bird into the ground! Frightened by this rotted corpse sucking the bird into the ground, I run away to the house. I am scared and breathing hard, WHAT HAPPENED? I think… I don’t really know what happens from there though… About 4 weeks later, I hear something, some whispering voice… I think it is the radio, TV or whatever… so I take a look, NOTHING- now again, strange, then I have a flashback of the bunny, being creeped out, I head back to the hallway, to my room. I am suddenly stopped, as I hear a noise in the water heater… just to be sure things are fine, I take a look. BANG! The inside is suddenly punching dents into the outside! I start to turn around when the whole house goes suddenly pitch black… I Hear a crying-scream- a girl ghost/zombie comes out off the black and goes right into me, I fall onto some ground, but everything is still black, I hear my dog Barking crazily as if she were a 1000 yards away… I wake up; I hear a growling noise around the corner.
* side note, when I see myself in a mirror but not yet*(BURNT to death! Decay, burnt, falling apart, only in reflection-)

“It’s alright girl! What is wrong with you?” I said. She continued to bark and I backed up to the water heater in the hallway closet, she runs up and bites me while barking, OW! I said! I kicked her off, with difficulty, for she is a 50-pound pit bull. I head to my bathroom connected to the hallway… I look in the mirror and scream at the horrific site I saw, I passout by hitting my head from slipping, for in the mirror was a Demonic monster of some indescribable nature staring right back, which somewhat resembled the girl. After a good while, I wake up, and I dive out of the bathroom while on the floor, afraid of what creature lurks in my reflection. My dog is still afraid of me, and starts to back up, after biting me the first time. I am seriously disturbed and dizzy with motion blur all over, I walk out of my house, barely able to hold myself, I trip and fall. Someone came right then to me, then everything dimmed to a pale gray. I could still make out some shapes, but they were really fuzzy. I black out again, traumatized by what I have seen. I wake up, I hear a soothing pipe organ in the background, and realize that I am in a church. "I am an anthropologist, and I have come across some very strange books indeed. Don’t ask me how I have gotten them, for this is as strange to me as it is to you." he says. "What do you mean," I replied the chemicals boiled out of my mouth, he chokes from seeing this, Y-you are p-p-p-ossessed! What? I asked. He goes on about how some spirit evolution, which is actually the perfect being, god’s replacement, or one that has tried, that it has defied god in what controls what. He talks about how I am the only compatible match for this creature, and that I cannot die, or else it will be destroyed, and the Earth will end. My soul is its living force now. I am quite frightened from all of this information, What can I do? I growled. That is what you need to find out, he said. I left the church, suddenly, the spirit flows out of me, the gigantic floating rag disappears in the mid-daylight. I told the anthropologist that I needed to get home, and he took me. Apparently he fed off of my soul, and is going back to the house…

When I arrive at my house, the whole place is darkened from the rest of the homes, it is separate, moving? I feel a slight rumble, all the while, the house is moving back and forth ever so slightly… I hear wood crackling. I walk in the front door, and the anthropologist screeches his tires, as he speeds off. I head in… it is DEAD silent, no nothing, just a moan coming from the house, where is my dog? I whisper to myself. I walk into the main center of the house, next to the counters, I hear a noise at the laundry, I turn, and a zombie busts out of the door that is there. He comes out and sees me, he mutters something, but I am too scared to stay and listen, he stops crawling toward me, and he walks faster, I turn screaming. The hallway instantly became darker, I ran for my bedroom, I became suddenly very dizzy, and my world begins to twist and turn. I run into the water heater door, I get up, I run to my bedroom. I get inside, and lock the door, I find my dog in there, and run out as she is a zombie, I close the door, and she breaks through, I run out and the zombie is at the main counter, I run into my dad’s bedroom, I grab his gun which is out, and I shoot the zombie five times in the head, it falls off. The zombie falls over I run to the back door and open it, I find complete blackness, with a HUGE wind blowing me way inside, I let go of the door and it slams shut. I see my dog at the other end of the kitchen, she runs after me, I turn the corner into the main room, I am attacked by my dog in the main hall. I shoot my dog, the shot gives a loud ping in my ear, and a blinding flash, I come out of this daze as a zombie is on top of me, I hit it on the head, as It knocks the gun out of my hands. I hear other zombies , They are tearing through the carpet, The tile beneath me becomes moving. I step away, the zombies come through the tile, I run to the front door, I notice outside is fading black, fire becomes all around, I try to open the door, but it is WELDED! I try to break it down but only get my foot stuck, zombies are outside, biting my feet, I scream, the zombies inside begin to bite my head, I shoot the zombie*forgot to mention that I picked up the gun again*, stunning it for a second. I run back to my bedroom, I lock the door, they begin to crawl in, I barricade it with my dresser as I fire the last shot. I get on my bed, terrified; I hear a louder turbulent rumble. It seems to be moving through the front door, I hear metal bending and twisting, It SNAPS< BANGS! SCRAP! As it slides through my wall scaring me almost where I fall off, as it is lodged sticking 5 feet into my room. I hear it *rumble thingy* break through the hallway, as it bulges my walls, it breaks in my door, LONG STRANDS OF BLACK ENERGY WAVING FROM THE GIRL, SKULL, A DEMON? It rips off my arms and legs with its supernatural claws, It rips my eyes out of its sockets. It takes my eyes, and as it rips them out, I see myself with my eyes, then it rips the cord, I am a blind bloody mess, arms, legs, eyes ripped, decayed, destroyed. My last scream is heard, as all is black….

The swat team rushes in. They see the zombies; they blow limbs off of limbs! BOOM BOOM BOOM! The constant echo of firepower being dispersed by the swat members. They clear the house, they begin to think the battle is over, being all of the zombies, laying dead on the floor. They hear a scratching noise, red and black 8 legged demons arise from the ground; their bloody mess leaves pools behind them. They head towards swat, the swat teams take them out, but more keep coming. They are soon forced into the back room again, my room, they are horrored at my sight, being that I am still, somehow alive for the moment, they hear a loud rumbling noise, apart from the rest. They hear it begin to move through the house, screeches from the zombies and other horrors are heard. They hear all kind of liquid flesh tearing noises. They are running out of ammo. Black strands of dark light appear in the hallway, this slug, demon, girl? The whole room shakes everything off of the walls, desk, etc... this Thing begins to approach them, they shoot, but all of the bullets go straight through. Soon they are ripped into fresh meat, I am still alive, but I am a rotting corpse, only kept alive by some unknown heavenly force, I would rather die than lay there, blind, crippled, half dead. but there I am, limbs torn off, blind, hurting like heck, barely able to manage a moan. My room is spattered with blood, everywhere, blood surrounds me, blood is all that is left. My walls soon begin to leak with it.
****************************
Now, that You have read that, that is just the typed version, I wasn't scared while typing the typed version, it was the written one that scared me.... some quotes from what I wrote, slight alterations that will most likely be included....
"Front door suddenly becomes beat on by an unnatural force, In my room, zombie comes in, shoots head off, zombie drops with bugs crawling out, another zombie/giantbat-like creature melts out of wax and wall, unnatural force at door breaks in, rips arms and legs off, eyes ripped out, phases into 3 years later," *where the swat teams come in! This is the part in the story where I talk about my* "Swat finds my zombie/skinnless/bloody/stomache eaten out, bug and rat infested corpse on my bed in five pieces. Bones were snapped, brains blown out. Swat are then ripped apart bye this mumbling force. Huge red muscle 2 legged 3, creature dripping guts the size of hell." * ooo I like that part, that part was cool to write, oh yeah, then the angels come in* " Angels come from heaven and start kicking serious butt!" *COOL! heh, and they are kind of like night crawler, if anybody saw x-men two... they teleport on every move they make, only this ain't no blue cloud! this is white sparks.... heh, gettin off track, where was I? oh yes, angels... when it's all done...* Halls are littered with human blody parts screams everywhere heard, house starts to grow base of evil" * what I mean by base of evil... is that the walls are crunched by this green root thing that sprouts from the roots of hell... this is the ultimate spirit's tower, its domain. The green roots almost look like green bark of a tree, only dark, and on fire! woooooo yeah! pyro-mania! on FIRE FIRE FIRE! I hope to put a lot of fire in this too...
RANDOM THOUGHTS::::::::
Well, sometime later in the story, I hope to put a floating portal, and stones, and everything else that looks REALLY REALLY old, and put them floating about a mile above Tucson... I somehow get to this gateway of several portals, floating on nothing but mid-air... This will be a cool scene, as only the wind, which is constantly blowing REAL hard, like I am skydiving, is holding me up...

At some point, we phase to a different character, where things go horrible wrong at some kind of factory that has things and rollers, and weights, that Squish people into liquid! (anything that tight) and this guy gets all freaked, guess what, he is the next target for this demon/ultimate being! Oh joy... another victim... or it could be one of those metal melthing thingies with all of that magma! woohoo! FIRE! ok, back to the point, he begins to hear all of these voices ans crud right? He begins to halucinate! uh oh... at night, spirits arise in the factory... everyone in the factory begins to notice him right away, they scence evil... they fear it, they hate it, this desire to kill overcomes them, and ol' boy here gets trapped in the factory with these freaks... he somehow lights a fire, and they all catch, now they evolve to "fire zombies" (yes fire!) with the aid of the super/ supreme being... spiders crawl out of every crack of the wall... hmmmmmm well, he somehow escapes, the help of someone, the escape route, the explosion, whatever... he gets out, he heads home... oooo more hallucination! pardon my spelling... anyway, he heads in... hehehe, here we go again, demon pets- check-) melting/ rumbling walls-check-) zombies-oooo I guess not... anyway, he does hallucinate them! Then he finds that they have no power over him, as he just only sees this... but him believing they aren't real is going to kill him in the future... anyway, he heads into the bathroom ( hehehe last time we almost died from seeing ourselves!) It begins to rain very hard out... he looks at the bathtub.. he sees himself dead in the tub, a pool of blood in the bathtub (thank you video games! I forget which one I get this from... but it takes place in a mansion, with this girl and a book... trying to stop this evil... and there is this one scene in the haunted mansion on the second floor, in the bathroom where this happened, ah games, such wonderful things! ) oh yeah, back to the story, so he sees himself dead... and he soon ends up that way... I don't really know who our hero is yet, maybe the angels that are late to arrive, maybe god, maybe some priest, maybe swat , maybe fire(hehehehe), whatever happens, the good dudes win, we are all happy, about 500,000 more peoplz are dead though, but we win! yay.... anyway, that is my story in progress! what do y'all think?



This post has been edited by Prime: Today, 11:24 AM


--------------------




science
Today, 01:02 PM
Post #842


Johnny Canuck


Group: Magazine Staff
Posts: 3,312
Joined: 8-June 06
Member No.: 42,058





the snake is so cute, go snake!!!!!


--------------------



NekoLeah
Today, 01:42 PM
Post #843


‌‌‌  3:


Group: Members
Posts: 590
Joined: 5-December 06
From: #gbatemp.net
Member No.: 57,630





(21:01:34) (+Jdbye) Virus Infected System, Try Apple


--------------------



Law
Today, 03:51 PM
Post #844


;


Group: Members
Posts: 1,502
Joined: 14-August 07
From: 
Member No.: 95,697





Don’t dismiss this outright as the work of some raving lunatic. There’s some sense to this story, if you’ll just hear me out…

Look, we all wonder if time travel is possible, right? Well, let me tell you something… it is. I’m from the future, actually. I know you probably don’t believe that, but seriously, I’m from the future. It’s a really great thing; getting to see the past, watching events unfold… stuff like that. We know more now than we ever would.

Behind all the fun, though, there’s a more serious aspect. We aren’t supposed to go in our own lifetime, and we are NEVER allowed to contact our past selves. Let me tell you, I’m breaking that rule right now. Yes, kid, you’re talking to yourself. Your future self. I’m going to be executed for this, but you know what? I accept that. I’m preventing something by talking to you that is WORSE than death. I can’t tell you outright what to do, because the filters would catch it. This is the closest I can get, trust me. I can, however, send a little message.

You should probably read the first word of every paragraph, now.


--------------------

QUOTE(Cablephish)
You know what I realized at the moment I wrote this? You're just like Simon Cowell. I can imagine you just sitting with a straight face, not laughing at anything and slamming people.


Splych
Today, 05:13 PM
Post #845


H²O


Group: Members
Posts: 681
Joined: 18-May 08
From: a Waterfall
Member No.: 125,855





<a href="http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=56151268.png" target="_blank">http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=56151268.png</a>


--------------------
Use My Referral. I need the points to buy stuff~! Please xD
What I own:
- Nintendo DS Lite (White w/ Broken Hinge)
- AceKard 2.1 (Black PCB)
- 4GB Patriot SDHC (Class 6)


mcjones92
Today, 06:05 PM
Post #846


GBAtemp Regular


Group: Members
Posts: 290
Joined: 7-July 08
From: In the ghetto
Member No.: 130,208





Through Booker T. Washington's upbringing the ideal of hard work had been instilled in him. His hard work to climb to a prominent position in the world of education shaped his ideals in the civil rights movement. Washington believed that African-Americans should best gain equality to whites through establishing a solid labor force. Fighting for specific rights like voting was not part of his immediate agenda. He believed that the best interests of African-Americans could be achieved "through education in the crafts and industrial skills and the cultivation of the virtues of patience, enterprise, and thrift." For Washington, a slow acquisition of wealth and culture was the best way to gain equality. Moderation was the key to Washington's ideals. But, as W.E.B. DuBois stated, Washington's views were "born out of present reality." Rutherford B. Hayes was elected president in 1876 and in exchange he eliminated the radical Reconstruction, which had been put in place in the South after Abraham Lincoln's assassination.


--------------------



Milestails
Today, 06:06 PM
Post #847


Member


Group: Newcomers
Posts: 28
Joined: 30-July 07
Member No.: 92,256





<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-3YEmcxWCM" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-3YEmcxWCM</a>


--------------------
Friend Codes:

SSBB (US):
3952-6838-5203


Linkiboy
Today, 06:37 PM
Post #848


:creef:


Group: Members
Posts: 4,129
Joined: 14-May 06
Member No.: 39,885





Query about pre-event scores


--------------------
QUOTE
(9:37:50 PM) Linkiboy: i wish boost had nicer phones
(9:38:00 PM) Linkiboy: or at least used freakin gsm or somethin
(9:38:05 PM) ********: why GSM?
(9:38:22 PM) Linkiboy: gsm is used in 80% of the world
(9:38:28 PM) Linkiboy: so there is the best phone selection for it
(9:38:41 PM) ********: Personally I like SIM
(9:38:48 PM) ********: Just bc of the flexbility
(9:38:55 PM) ********: More companies should adopt it


« Next Oldest · The Edge of the Forum · Next Newest »		     	

57 Pages   « < 55 56 57



Fast Reply	
Enter your message












Enable email notification of replies |   Enable Smilies |   Enable Signature




2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)	
1 Members: wchill


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 4, 2009)

F42:63:54:11


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.cellphones.ca/news/post002209/


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 4, 2009)

MarvinGrossbergIsSexy

OH SHI-! MY PASSWORD FOR EVERYTHING!!


----------



## The Teej (Mar 4, 2009)

Everybody with the "sup dawg" shit can find the highest place in your house and jump on something sharp to kill yourselves.it's fucking old.


----------



## Banger (Mar 4, 2009)

(296|150)


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 4, 2009)

How to Perform the Classic 69 Sexual Position. When you perform the classic 69 position, both you and your partner can simultaneously give and receive oral..


----------



## Splych (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.8starshop.com/en/xbox-console-m...sion-cable.html


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HEF5xxxxL lol whoops its warez

Kanon Standard Edition.part09.rar


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 4, 2009)

http://twitter.com/SegaAmerica


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 5, 2009)

Depeche Mode- In Your Room


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 5, 2009)

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1471/lolarno.png


----------



## Filter (Mar 5, 2009)

Retention Increased to 270 Days


----------



## tenchan4 (Mar 5, 2009)

http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/bigbo...47137_front.jpg


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 5, 2009)

RADWIMPS2??????  
*hmmm...an album title...when did i copy this??


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 5, 2009)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2774/2855465531df2b96b01o.jpg


----------



## xrM (Mar 5, 2009)

Humming Urban Stereo


----------



## Spikey (Mar 5, 2009)

[08:18] * DrSaturn ([email protected]) has joined #gbatemp.net
[08:18]  Denim, next time Saturn comes THEN leaves again, enforce the banhammer
[08:18] * DrSaturn ([email protected]) has left #gbatemp.net


----------



## science (Mar 5, 2009)

THE GAME


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Prime (Mar 5, 2009)

Now this is the story all about how
My life got flipped, turned upside down
And Id like to take a minute just sit right there
Ill tell you how I became the prince of a town called bel-air

In west philadelfia born and raised
On the playground where I spent most of my days
Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys said were up in no good
Started making trouble in my neighbourhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
And said youre moving with your aunte and uncle in bel-air

(only the first three episodes of season one)

I begged and pleaded with her the other day
But she packed my suitcase and sent me on my way
She gave me a kissin and she gave me my ticket
I put my walkman on and said I might aswell kick it

First class, yo this is bad,
Drinking orange juice out of a champagne glass
Is this what the people of bel-air livin like,
Hmm this might be alright!

I whistled for a cab and when it came near the
Licensplate said fresh and had a dice in the mirror
If anything I could say that this cab was rare
But I thought now forget it, yo home to bel-air

I pulled up to a house about seven or eight
And I yelled to the cabby yo, home smell you later
Looked at my kingdom I was finally there
To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Times.
Any time you meet a payment.
Good Times.
Any time you need a friend.
Good Times.
Any time you're out from under.

Not getting hastled, not getting hustled.
Keepin' your head above water,
Making a wave when you can.

Temporary lay offs.
Good Times.
Easy credit rip offs.
Good Times.
Scratchin' and surviving.
Good Times.
Hangin in a chow line
Good Times.
Ain't we lucky we got 'em
Good Times.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 5, 2009)

http://ndss.nl/viewtopic.php?t=367&f=10


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 5, 2009)

and when i


----------



## Banger (Mar 6, 2009)

(11:16:31 AM) f*********: Curiosity f****** your p*****
(11:16:34 AM) f*********: or something like that
(11:17:12 PM) a******: u left me


----------



## science (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/mar/0...son-concerts-02


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 6, 2009)

http://openpandora.org/


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/25/js...tion/page2.html


----------



## Spikey (Mar 7, 2009)

http://home.comcast.net/~SpikeyWii/SpikeySmiley.png


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 7, 2009)

!8ball is that true?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 7, 2009)

>>28198933


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 7, 2009)

WE ALL LIVE IN A YELLOW SUBMARINE!!
A YELLOW SUBMARINE!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 7, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=139674


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 7, 2009)

spammy DarkSun


----------



## Purses (Mar 7, 2009)

RA919340592HK


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQssF0v8_I4...feature=channel


----------



## Quanno (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KANI2dpXLw


----------



## unknownworlder (Mar 10, 2009)

I was on AIM, don't add me. MKAY?

(REMOVED NAME)(8:59:32 PM): HI FAG!
(REMOVED NAME)(8:59:41 PM): Tell me where you think this is from.
(REMOVED NAME)(8:59:50 PM): Like anime, drama, that kind of stuff.
(REMOVED NAME)(8:59:56 PM): utate!
(REMOVED NAME)(8:59:59 PM): Odote!
(REMOVED NAME)(9:00:04 PM): chyotomate!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Man18 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you want sex in your local town copy and paste this in the window below.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 12, 2009)

49436790


----------



## Vague Rant (Mar 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winnenden_school_shooting


----------



## science (Mar 12, 2009)

darjeeling limited


----------



## upbumpo190 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://nimportequi.com/


----------



## Splych (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 13, 2009)

v-suikot


----------



## science (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.neopets.com/prehistoric/thebeast4.phtml


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 15, 2009)

SO

A customer came in yesterday wanting to upgrade his phone to the iPhone. Here's the problem... he was a T-Mobile customer. I told him we don't sell the unlocked version of the phone, and that we couldn't unlock them here. The only way for him to get an iPhone from us was to get a new line of activation + 2 year contract with ATT.

He told me that I was full of crap, and that the only reason I was denying him the sale was because we didn't make as much commission on unlocked phones as we did on contracts. WE'RE NOT ON COMMISSION. I tried explaining that to him, but idiot boy wouldn't get it. He told me his friend had bought the iPhone at my store, blah blah blah...

I told him that he may have bought the phone, paid the early termination fee, and got it unlocked, but that we didn't do the unlocking at my store. He started cursing me out and wanted to speak to a manager. Unfortunately, the only manager available was an idiot, and proceeded to agree with the customer and told me to unlock the phone and sell it to him, and that I was on the verge of losing my job.

Without saying a word, I whipped out my phone, called the regional mobile manager (about 30x more important than the manager in front of me), explained the situation to him, and he very calmly told me to hand the phone to the "retarded manager."

I couldn't help but grin when I heard the screaming from the loudspeaker, and saw the manager pull the phone away from his ear very quickly. It was almost like something you'd see in a movie. The manager then revised his story, and the customer started cursing both of us out, saying that we were just bandwagoning against him, and that he was going to call our corporate offices and get both of us fired. The manager just stood there and took it, and the customer finally left.

Finally, the manager apologized to me. Today, when I got to work and was checking my email, I saw that I'd gotten a letter from my corporate offices thanking me for handling the situation the way I did.

So, in this case, the customer is a retarded asshole.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.cheaphardware.nl/osc/product_in...e0f5d33cf3bd945


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 15, 2009)

Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 15, 2009)

Haruhi Mikuru Yuri


----------



## xalphax (Mar 15, 2009)

77.247.176.134


----------



## Ducky (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.thelawofattractioncenter.com/first_name_sig.jpg


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 15, 2009)

you mean a cra


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 15, 2009)

17:18]  Your boobs won't fall out if you can't moderate for a few days.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 16, 2009)

http://kotaku.com/5170476/heres-your-china...wars-theme-song

:3


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Jdbye (Mar 17, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1831822


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 18, 2009)

I came here because previous experiences have taught me that good games which have forums will be good forums. But i'm wrong.

1) Thats why i put the disclaimer for everyone to see! im just STATING MY OPINION!

2) Firefox has spelling check.


3) I noticed nobody answered my question about whether there were forum rules.

4) I come from about 6 different forums,(3 anime 3 gaming) they are all carefully modded. i notice that there ARE mods here, but yet i dont see them doing anything.

5) "you must post at least _____(50 posts in this thread)______ to ____(qualify for the post prize)_____" This encourages spamming(eg. post #1 BUMP post #2 BUMP post#3 BUMP ). Some how, i find it worse than swooping. if there are swoopers, you can just ignore them. But if there are spammers, and if they somehow find a way to bypass that 15 second delay, they'd be spamming the whole topic until it reaches the number of posts needed to win the prize.

6) I AM a singaporean. the reason why i dont speak singlish is because i prefer people to understand me, instead of making them think im ridiculous.


7) making fun of poor people is not nice at all.

8) Okay, if i dont use "retarded", what word shall i use: 
-stupid?
-idiot?
-some other insult? I dont mean retarded as in the real meaning, but other words sound too... uncivillised.

9) There is a very wide difference between acting cute and being ridiculous.

10) No, I'm not flaming anyone.


----------



## Splych (Mar 20, 2009)

Make skill descriptions, weapon armory, weapon smithy, tome shop.

After, start story plot.


----------



## Shuny (Mar 21, 2009)

BKUPDEV HDR


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 22, 2009)

```
[youtube]DnBQQPZoelY[/youtube]
```


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 22, 2009)

asian titties




wait...


----------



## Issac (Mar 22, 2009)

∀X ( person( X ) -> ƎY loves ( X, Y ) )


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 23, 2009)

Sonic Adventure DX


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nG0XjJBJI8...re=channel_page


----------



## Rayder (Mar 23, 2009)

Let's see what I've got here....

[YGXE FEBB81BB]
[YGXE 5BE594AA]
[YGXE D694D447]
[YGXE DEE4AA12]
[YGXE B50A78B1]


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 23, 2009)

READY
10 PRINT 'FUCK YOU'
20 GOTO 10
RUN


----------



## epicelite (Mar 24, 2009)

94548052RP5796639


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 24, 2009)

Fitpeach05.pcs


----------



## xalphax (Mar 24, 2009)

3456


----------



## Gore (Mar 24, 2009)

91


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 24, 2009)

http://fc50.deviantart.com/fs22/f/2007/328...littlekitty.jpg


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 25, 2009)

http://superspecialawesomedsromsite.gov.co.jp


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 26, 2009)

http://shtbc.net/?p=7


----------



## xalphax (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2...15875-21227974/


----------



## epicelite (Mar 27, 2009)

9403547


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2009)

The DSi manual was also included in the box.


----------



## Neko (Mar 27, 2009)

switchinventory();


----------



## Bake (Mar 27, 2009)

dread


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16820227373


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.supercheats.com/guides/resident...locations-guide


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DACr-lW8pUc

I CAN EXPLAIN


----------



## Filter (Mar 28, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DACr-lW8pUc
> 
> I CAN EXPLAIN



:3


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.homiesonfire.com/ededd&eddy/Edd.gif


----------



## epicelite (Mar 29, 2009)

"One Little Ship"


----------



## Gerinych (Mar 29, 2009)

He who makes a beast out of himself, gets rid of the pain of being a man


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 29, 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/213573977/3574...oT__U_.rar.html


----------



## MistahJelly (Mar 29, 2009)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8089/sheva2.jpg


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 29, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200324538693


----------



## Splych (Mar 30, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5069


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 30, 2009)

psypokes.com


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 30, 2009)

…………….._„-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-„
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_„—-„_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._„,—-„_
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-„„—-~~’’’’’’~—„,_…..„-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _„-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-„_ „-~’’ , , ‘, ;’,
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;„-‘
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : ; ; ; |
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-„_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; „-~’’ , , , , „,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|
..…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~—-~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-„„—~~’’’¯’’’~-„_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | … … ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, … . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~—‘’’
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, „- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-„,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘,
……….,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-„_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,
……,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; „ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,
…..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..’-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’’,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ,’
…,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’~-„„,—~~’’’’’’~-„ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…..,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
…| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’….’, ; ; ; ; _„-‘’
….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’~~’’¯
…..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_„-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’’~-„_ ; ; ; ; _„,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
………..| ; ; ;¯¯’’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;„-‘
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-„___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘….’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
………..,’ ‘- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’……….’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
……….,’ ; ;’ ; ; ; ; ; ; „-‘…………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’…………………’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;„-‘………………………’’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…………………………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’………………………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,’……………………….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
……..’,_ , ; , ;,’……………………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’„’,¯,’,’’|……………………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘—„
………….¯…’’………………………..’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~„
……………………………………………’’-„ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-„
………………………………………………..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; „_ ; ;’-,’’-,
…………………………………………………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,__,—.
……………………………………………………’-, ; ; ;„-~’’’ , ,|, |
………………………………………………………’’~-‘’_ , , „’,_/—


----------



## science (Mar 30, 2009)

http://twistori.com


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 30, 2009)

22222222666666666666226666662266224445444444442222222226222226622222226666666666
666666666666622222222222662444222222224
66666222222226666666666666642226224445444444442222222222222222662222226666666666
666666666666222222222266666242222262222
66666666666222222266666666666626224444444444444222222222222222662222222666666666
666622666222266666222222266666662266222
66666666666666666222222222666666662244544444222222222222222222222222222222224222
222222222222222222666666662222222222222
66666666666666224455555554222222266666224442666666266662222222222222222222222222
622226222666666666222222222222222222244
666666666622455   55542224522452266666666222222222266666666666622222222222266666666222266222222222
222222222266424444444
66666622245555555554222226666622442226622242222222222666666666622266626666666666
222666622222222222222222222222555544444
6662224555555    55422222222666646644442224222224222222222266666662666666666622226666622222222242
2666455          54444
6662222455555 55555666622644226226244444444444424422222226666666666266622244426666622222222222
22266666455          5444
66666224455555222246666666622266466244444222222222222222222222222222222222222666
2226626622222224222266645           444
66666662224554622226666666222222262222222222222222222222222222442222244442622222
2266622666222666266226645           544
66666666666255522266666622422222222224222222222222222222222422244455555542622222
6666622666222666266646655            54
66666666666624 42226666245554442222222266222222226666224244445555555555554622222226222226622222
2222222655             4
66666662222262266226662255555442222222222222222222224424554555555555555555262222
2266222222662222222222255    4245      
22222222222262662622226624444422244422222444222244442445555555555555554224466662
224222222666222222454555  54222225     
22222222222222622222222222224555542222222442224555544555555555555555555422222666
2245252666622242444264554266422245     
22222222222244426666666625555554222442244444455555555555555555555544455542224466
444266666662224422222242222442245      
22222222222442442666662555555542245422455555555555555555555555555552224222224466
22242622222224542422454424422245       
22222222225454422266245555555554454245555555555555555555555555555542222222222522
222442222224252224245222452224525      
42222222255244266624555555555555554555555555555555555555555555555522222422422222
22242442245424222224422252242455       
54222225552442666455555555555555555555555555555555555555555555444422224542242452
24224422446222222224222422224555       
52222455524442625555555555555555555555555555555555555555555444442222245262222252
242224522222422442424445424455         
22245555544442455555555555555555555555555555555544444444444442222422254666222242
25222222442452226222222225552445       
54555555544455555555555555555555555545555555444445555444444444444422452666222224
452222245222266666666666655422245      
45555555444555555555555555555555554555555544455455555555544444442422442266222422
546224422666666666666666665544555      
4 5555554455555555555555555555555555555555555555   555555444444444424422622225224522222466666666664554226666455         
55555555455555555555555555555555555555555444455     55555544444444422422222224444222224566666666625555555542625         
55555555555555555555555555555555555555554444555      5555555444444442222222222222222455222422666645555555555554         
5555555 55555555555555555555555555555554422555       5555555444444442222224542222224542222422226644555555555555         
555555 55555555555555555555555555555544222455        55555555444444222444442224444544266664222222424555555555555        
555555 5555555555555555555555555554422222455         55555555544445442224226662222262666664222224222455555555555        
5555555555555555555555555555554442222222455           5555555555445442224226662666662666664222224222244555555555


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.brev.org/about_bcl/computer_ser...nt_Mac-os-9.htm


----------



## Labot2001 (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXTTLCU-oq8...ec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 31, 2009)

http://jdbye.mtveurope.org/music


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.tylerm.info/this_page_crashes_ie.html


----------



## science (Apr 1, 2009)

earthearth


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 1, 2009)

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o97/VVoltz/IMG_0487.jpg


----------



## Spikey (Apr 1, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=49414


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6O28JCRl5M


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 1, 2009)

Non-stop adventures await you in the land of deadly monsters and ferocious beasts


----------



## soulfire (Apr 1, 2009)

soo.. the demon god got killed by a punch to the face.

wtf cind of ending is that?
the other episodes is epic, but this ending pissed me off, if the manga ends in the same way im gonna cry.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.videogamesblogger.com/wp-conten...gh-2-coming.jpg


----------



## zeromac (Apr 2, 2009)

sign up for free games,gear,toys,music,gift cards and a whole lot more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=1130013


----------



## a2h (Apr 2, 2009)

GNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE

Version 3, 29 June 2007

Copyright © 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc. <http://fsf.org/>

Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim copies of this license document, but changing it is not allowed.
Preamble

The GNU General Public License is a free, copyleft license for software and other kinds of works.

The licenses for most software and other practical works are designed to take away your freedom to share and change the works. By contrast, the GNU General Public License is intended to guarantee your freedom to share and change all versions of a program--to make sure it remains free software for all its users. We, the Free Software Foundation, use the GNU General Public License for most of our software; it applies also to any other work released this way by its authors. You can apply it to your programs, too.

When we speak of free software, we are referring to freedom, not price. Our General Public Licenses are designed to make sure that you have the freedom to distribute copies of free software (and charge for them if you wish), that you receive source code or can get it if you want it, that you can change the software or use pieces of it in new free programs, and that you know you can do these things.

To protect your rights, we need to prevent others from denying you these rights or asking you to surrender the rights. Therefore, you have certain responsibilities if you distribute copies of the software, or if you modify it: responsibilities to respect the freedom of others.

For example, if you distribute copies of such a program, whether gratis or for a fee, you must pass on to the recipients the same freedoms that you received. You must make sure that they, too, receive or can get the source code. And you must show them these terms so they know their rights.

Developers that use the GNU GPL protect your rights with two steps: (1) assert copyright on the software, and (2) offer you this License giving you legal permission to copy, distribute and/or modify it.

For the developers' and authors' protection, the GPL clearly explains that there is no warranty for this free software. For both users' and authors' sake, the GPL requires that modified versions be marked as changed, so that their problems will not be attributed erroneously to authors of previous versions.

Some devices are designed to deny users access to install or run modified versions of the software inside them, although the manufacturer can do so. This is fundamentally incompatible with the aim of protecting users' freedom to change the software. The systematic pattern of such abuse occurs in the area of products for individuals to use, which is precisely where it is most unacceptable. Therefore, we have designed this version of the GPL to prohibit the practice for those products. If such problems arise substantially in other domains, we stand ready to extend this provision to those domains in future versions of the GPL, as needed to protect the freedom of users.

Finally, every program is threatened constantly by software patents. States should not allow patents to restrict development and use of software on general-purpose computers, but in those that do, we wish to avoid the special danger that patents applied to a free program could make it effectively proprietary. To prevent this, the GPL assures that patents cannot be used to render the program non-free.

The precise terms and conditions for copying, distribution and modification follow.
TERMS AND CONDITIONS
0. Definitions.

“This License” refers to version 3 of the GNU General Public License.

“Copyright” also means copyright-like laws that apply to other kinds of works, such as semiconductor masks.

“The Program” refers to any copyrightable work licensed under this License. Each licensee is addressed as “you”. “Licensees” and “recipients” may be individuals or organizations.

To “modify” a work means to copy from or adapt all or part of the work in a fashion requiring copyright permission, other than the making of an exact copy. The resulting work is called a “modified version” of the earlier work or a work “based on” the earlier work.

A “covered work” means either the unmodified Program or a work based on the Program.

To “propagate” a work means to do anything with it that, without permission, would make you directly or secondarily liable for infringement under applicable copyright law, except executing it on a computer or modifying a private copy. Propagation includes copying, distribution (with or without modification), making available to the public, and in some countries other activities as well.

To “convey” a work means any kind of propagation that enables other parties to make or receive copies. Mere interaction with a user through a computer network, with no transfer of a copy, is not conveying.

An interactive user interface displays “Appropriate Legal Notices” to the extent that it includes a convenient and prominently visible feature that (1) displays an appropriate copyright notice, and (2) tells the user that there is no warranty for the work (except to the extent that warranties are provided), that licensees may convey the work under this License, and how to view a copy of this License. If the interface presents a list of user commands or options, such as a menu, a prominent item in the list meets this criterion.
1. Source Code.

The “source code” for a work means the preferred form of the work for making modifications to it. “Object code” means any non-source form of a work.

A “Standard Interface” means an interface that either is an official standard defined by a recognized standards body, or, in the case of interfaces specified for a particular programming language, one that is widely used among developers working in that language.

The “System Libraries” of an executable work include anything, other than the work as a whole, that (a) is included in the normal form of packaging a Major Component, but which is not part of that Major Component, and (b) serves only to enable use of the work with that Major Component, or to implement a Standard Interface for which an implementation is available to the public in source code form. A “Major Component”, in this context, means a major essential component (kernel, window system, and so on) of the specific operating system (if any) on which the executable work runs, or a compiler used to produce the work, or an object code interpreter used to run it.

The “Corresponding Source” for a work in object code form means all the source code needed to generate, install, and (for an executable work) run the object code and to modify the work, including scripts to control those activities. However, it does not include the work's System Libraries, or general-purpose tools or generally available free programs which are used unmodified in performing those activities but which are not part of the work. For example, Corresponding Source includes interface definition files associated with source files for the work, and the source code for shared libraries and dynamically linked subprograms that the work is specifically designed to require, such as by intimate data communication or control flow between those subprograms and other parts of the work.

The Corresponding Source need not include anything that users can regenerate automatically from other parts of the Corresponding Source.

The Corresponding Source for a work in source code form is that same work.
2. Basic Permissions.

All rights granted under this License are granted for the term of copyright on the Program, and are irrevocable provided the stated conditions are met. This License explicitly affirms your unlimited permission to run the unmodified Program. The output from running a covered work is covered by this License only if the output, given its content, constitutes a covered work. This License acknowledges your rights of fair use or other equivalent, as provided by copyright law.

You may make, run and propagate covered works that you do not convey, without conditions so long as your license otherwise remains in force. You may convey covered works to others for the sole purpose of having them make modifications exclusively for you, or provide you with facilities for running those works, provided that you comply with the terms of this License in conveying all material for which you do not control copyright. Those thus making or running the covered works for you must do so exclusively on your behalf, under your direction and control, on terms that prohibit them from making any copies of your copyrighted material outside their relationship with you.

Conveying under any other circumstances is permitted solely under the conditions stated below. Sublicensing is not allowed; section 10 makes it unnecessary.
3. Protecting Users' Legal Rights From Anti-Circumvention Law.

No covered work shall be deemed part of an effective technological measure under any applicable law fulfilling obligations under article 11 of the WIPO copyright treaty adopted on 20 December 1996, or similar laws prohibiting or restricting circumvention of such measures.

When you convey a covered work, you waive any legal power to forbid circumvention of technological measures to the extent such circumvention is effected by exercising rights under this License with respect to the covered work, and you disclaim any intention to limit operation or modification of the work as a means of enforcing, against the work's users, your or third parties' legal rights to forbid circumvention of technological measures.
4. Conveying Verbatim Copies.

You may convey verbatim copies of the Program's source code as you receive it, in any medium, provided that you conspicuously and appropriately publish on each copy an appropriate copyright notice; keep intact all notices stating that this License and any non-permissive terms added in accord with section 7 apply to the code; keep intact all notices of the absence of any warranty; and give all recipients a copy of this License along with the Program.

You may charge any price or no price for each copy that you convey, and you may offer support or warranty protection for a fee.
5. Conveying Modified Source Versions.

You may convey a work based on the Program, or the modifications to produce it from the Program, in the form of source code under the terms of section 4, provided that you also meet all of these conditions:

* a) The work must carry prominent notices stating that you modified it, and giving a relevant date.
* b) The work must carry prominent notices stating that it is released under this License and any conditions added under section 7. This requirement modifies the requirement in section 4 to “keep intact all notices”.
* c) You must license the entire work, as a whole, under this License to anyone who comes into possession of a copy. This License will therefore apply, along with any applicable section 7 additional terms, to the whole of the work, and all its parts, regardless of how they are packaged. This License gives no permission to license the work in any other way, but it does not invalidate such permission if you have separately received it.
* d) If the work has interactive user interfaces, each must display Appropriate Legal Notices; however, if the Program has interactive interfaces that do not display Appropriate Legal Notices, your work need not make them do so.

A compilation of a covered work with other separate and independent works, which are not by their nature extensions of the covered work, and which are not combined with it such as to form a larger program, in or on a volume of a storage or distribution medium, is called an “aggregate” if the compilation and its resulting copyright are not used to limit the access or legal rights of the compilation's users beyond what the individual works permit. Inclusion of a covered work in an aggregate does not cause this License to apply to the other parts of the aggregate.
6. Conveying Non-Source Forms.

You may convey a covered work in object code form under the terms of sections 4 and 5, provided that you also convey the machine-readable Corresponding Source under the terms of this License, in one of these ways:

* a) Convey the object code in, or embodied in, a physical product (including a physical distribution medium), accompanied by the Corresponding Source fixed on a durable physical medium customarily used for software interchange.
* b) Convey the object code in, or embodied in, a physical product (including a physical distribution medium), accompanied by a written offer, valid for at least three years and valid for as long as you offer spare parts or customer support for that product model, to give anyone who possesses the object code either (1) a copy of the Corresponding Source for all the software in the product that is covered by this License, on a durable physical medium customarily used for software interchange, for a price no more than your reasonable cost of physically performing this conveying of source, or (2) access to copy the Corresponding Source from a network server at no charge.
* c) Convey individual copies of the object code with a copy of the written offer to provide the Corresponding Source. This alternative is allowed only occasionally and noncommercially, and only if you received the object code with such an offer, in accord with subsection 6b.
* d) Convey the object code by offering access from a designated place (gratis or for a charge), and offer equivalent access to the Corresponding Source in the same way through the same place at no further charge. You need not require recipients to copy the Corresponding Source along with the object code. If the place to copy the object code is a network server, the Corresponding Source may be on a different server (operated by you or a third party) that supports equivalent copying facilities, provided you maintain clear directions next to the object code saying where to find the Corresponding Source. Regardless of what server hosts the Corresponding Source, you remain obligated to ensure that it is available for as long as needed to satisfy these requirements.
* e) Convey the object code using peer-to-peer transmission, provided you inform other peers where the object code and Corresponding Source of the work are being offered to the general public at no charge under subsection 6d.

A separable portion of the object code, whose source code is excluded from the Corresponding Source as a System Library, need not be included in conveying the object code work.

A “User Product” is either (1) a “consumer product”, which means any tangible personal property which is normally used for personal, family, or household purposes, or (2) anything designed or sold for incorporation into a dwelling. In determining whether a product is a consumer product, doubtful cases shall be resolved in favor of coverage. For a particular product received by a particular user, “normally used” refers to a typical or common use of that class of product, regardless of the status of the particular user or of the way in which the particular user actually uses, or expects or is expected to use, the product. A product is a consumer product regardless of whether the product has substantial commercial, industrial or non-consumer uses, unless such uses represent the only significant mode of use of the product.

“Installation Information” for a User Product means any methods, procedures, authorization keys, or other information required to install and execute modified versions of a covered work in that User Product from a modified version of its Corresponding Source. The information must suffice to ensure that the continued functioning of the modified object code is in no case prevented or interfered with solely because modification has been made.

If you convey an object code work under this section in, or with, or specifically for use in, a User Product, and the conveying occurs as part of a transaction in which the right of possession and use of the User Product is transferred to the recipient in perpetuity or for a fixed term (regardless of how the transaction is characterized), the Corresponding Source conveyed under this section must be accompanied by the Installation Information. But this requirement does not apply if neither you nor any third party retains the ability to install modified object code on the User Product (for example, the work has been installed in ROM).

The requirement to provide Installation Information does not include a requirement to continue to provide support service, warranty, or updates for a work that has been modified or installed by the recipient, or for the User Product in which it has been modified or installed. Access to a network may be denied when the modification itself materially and adversely affects the operation of the network or violates the rules and protocols for communication across the network.

Corresponding Source conveyed, and Installation Information provided, in accord with this section must be in a format that is publicly documented (and with an implementation available to the public in source code form), and must require no special password or key for unpacking, reading or copying.
7. Additional Terms.

“Additional permissions” are terms that supplement the terms of this License by making exceptions from one or more of its conditions. Additional permissions that are applicable to the entire Program shall be treated as though they were included in this License, to the extent that they are valid under applicable law. If additional permissions apply only to part of the Program, that part may be used separately under those permissions, but the entire Program remains governed by this License without regard to the additional permissions.

When you convey a copy of a covered work, you may at your option remove any additional permissions from that copy, or from any part of it. (Additional permissions may be written to require their own removal in certain cases when you modify the work.) You may place additional permissions on material, added by you to a covered work, for which you have or can give appropriate copyright permission.

Notwithstanding any other provision of this License, for material you add to a covered work, you may (if authorized by the copyright holders of that material) supplement the terms of this License with terms:

* a) Disclaiming warranty or limiting liability differently from the terms of sections 15 and 16 of this License; or
* b) Requiring preservation of specified reasonable legal notices or author attributions in that material or in the Appropriate Legal Notices displayed by works containing it; or
* c) Prohibiting misrepresentation of the origin of that material, or requiring that modified versions of such material be marked in reasonable ways as different from the original version; or
* d) Limiting the use for publicity purposes of names of licensors or authors of the material; or
* e) Declining to grant rights under trademark law for use of some trade names, trademarks, or service marks; or
* f) Requiring indemnification of licensors and authors of that material by anyone who conveys the material (or modified versions of it) with contractual assumptions of liability to the recipient, for any liability that these contractual assumptions directly impose on those licensors and authors.

All other non-permissive additional terms are considered “further restrictions” within the meaning of section 10. If the Program as you received it, or any part of it, contains a notice stating that it is governed by this License along with a term that is a further restriction, you may remove that term. If a license document contains a further restriction but permits relicensing or conveying under this License, you may add to a covered work material governed by the terms of that license document, provided that the further restriction does not survive such relicensing or conveying.

If you add terms to a covered work in accord with this section, you must place, in the relevant source files, a statement of the additional terms that apply to those files, or a notice indicating where to find the applicable terms.

Additional terms, permissive or non-permissive, may be stated in the form of a separately written license, or stated as exceptions; the above requirements apply either way.
8. Termination.

You may not propagate or modify a covered work except as expressly provided under this License. Any attempt otherwise to propagate or modify it is void, and will automatically terminate your rights under this License (including any patent licenses granted under the third paragraph of section 11).

However, if you cease all violation of this License, then your license from a particular copyright holder is reinstated (a) provisionally, unless and until the copyright holder explicitly and finally terminates your license, and (b) permanently, if the copyright holder fails to notify you of the violation by some reasonable means prior to 60 days after the cessation.

Moreover, your license from a particular copyright holder is reinstated permanently if the copyright holder notifies you of the violation by some reasonable means, this is the first time you have received notice of violation of this License (for any work) from that copyright holder, and you cure the violation prior to 30 days after your receipt of the notice.

Termination of your rights under this section does not terminate the licenses of parties who have received copies or rights from you under this License. If your rights have been terminated and not permanently reinstated, you do not qualify to receive new licenses for the same material under section 10.
9. Acceptance Not Required for Having Copies.

You are not required to accept this License in order to receive or run a copy of the Program. Ancillary propagation of a covered work occurring solely as a consequence of using peer-to-peer transmission to receive a copy likewise does not require acceptance. However, nothing other than this License grants you permission to propagate or modify any covered work. These actions infringe copyright if you do not accept this License. Therefore, by modifying or propagating a covered work, you indicate your acceptance of this License to do so.
10. Automatic Licensing of Downstream Recipients.

Each time you convey a covered work, the recipient automatically receives a license from the original licensors, to run, modify and propagate that work, subject to this License. You are not responsible for enforcing compliance by third parties with this License.

An “entity transaction” is a transaction transferring control of an organization, or substantially all assets of one, or subdividing an organization, or merging organizations. If propagation of a covered work results from an entity transaction, each party to that transaction who receives a copy of the work also receives whatever licenses to the work the party's predecessor in interest had or could give under the previous paragraph, plus a right to possession of the Corresponding Source of the work from the predecessor in interest, if the predecessor has it or can get it with reasonable efforts.

You may not impose any further restrictions on the exercise of the rights granted or affirmed under this License. For example, you may not impose a license fee, royalty, or other charge for exercise of rights granted under this License, and you may not initiate litigation (including a cross-claim or counterclaim in a lawsuit) alleging that any patent claim is infringed by making, using, selling, offering for sale, or importing the Program or any portion of it.
11. Patents.

A “contributor” is a copyright holder who authorizes use under this License of the Program or a work on which the Program is based. The work thus licensed is called the contributor's “contributor version”.

A contributor's “essential patent claims” are all patent claims owned or controlled by the contributor, whether already acquired or hereafter acquired, that would be infringed by some manner, permitted by this License, of making, using, or selling its contributor version, but do not include claims that would be infringed only as a consequence of further modification of the contributor version. For purposes of this definition, “control” includes the right to grant patent sublicenses in a manner consistent with the requirements of this License.

Each contributor grants you a non-exclusive, worldwide, royalty-free patent license under the contributor's essential patent claims, to make, use, sell, offer for sale, import and otherwise run, modify and propagate the contents of its contributor version.

In the following three paragraphs, a “patent license” is any express agreement or commitment, however denominated, not to enforce a patent (such as an express permission to practice a patent or covenant not to sue for patent infringement). To “grant” such a patent license to a party means to make such an agreement or commitment not to enforce a patent against the party.

If you convey a covered work, knowingly relying on a patent license, and the Corresponding Source of the work is not available for anyone to copy, free of charge and under the terms of this License, through a publicly available network server or other readily accessible means, then you must either (1) cause the Corresponding Source to be so available, or (2) arrange to deprive yourself of the benefit of the patent license for this particular work, or (3) arrange, in a manner consistent with the requirements of this License, to extend the patent license to downstream recipients. “Knowingly relying” means you have actual knowledge that, but for the patent license, your conveying the covered work in a country, or your recipient's use of the covered work in a country, would infringe one or more identifiable patents in that country that you have reason to believe are valid.

If, pursuant to or in connection with a single transaction or arrangement, you convey, or propagate by procuring conveyance of, a covered work, and grant a patent license to some of the parties receiving the covered work authorizing them to use, propagate, modify or convey a specific copy of the covered work, then the patent license you grant is automatically extended to all recipients of the covered work and works based on it.

A patent license is “discriminatory” if it does not include within the scope of its coverage, prohibits the exercise of, or is conditioned on the non-exercise of one or more of the rights that are specifically granted under this License. You may not convey a covered work if you are a party to an arrangement with a third party that is in the business of distributing software, under which you make payment to the third party based on the extent of your activity of conveying the work, and under which the third party grants, to any of the parties who would receive the covered work from you, a discriminatory patent license (a) in connection with copies of the covered work conveyed by you (or copies made from those copies), or (b) primarily for and in connection with specific products or compilations that contain the covered work, unless you entered into that arrangement, or that patent license was granted, prior to 28 March 2007.

Nothing in this License shall be construed as excluding or limiting any implied license or other defenses to infringement that may otherwise be available to you under applicable patent law.
12. No Surrender of Others' Freedom.

If conditions are imposed on you (whether by court order, agreement or otherwise) that contradict the conditions of this License, they do not excuse you from the conditions of this License. If you cannot convey a covered work so as to satisfy simultaneously your obligations under this License and any other pertinent obligations, then as a consequence you may not convey it at all. For example, if you agree to terms that obligate you to collect a royalty for further conveying from those to whom you convey the Program, the only way you could satisfy both those terms and this License would be to refrain entirely from conveying the Program.
13. Use with the GNU Affero General Public License.

Notwithstanding any other provision of this License, you have permission to link or combine any covered work with a work licensed under version 3 of the GNU Affero General Public License into a single combined work, and to convey the resulting work. The terms of this License will continue to apply to the part which is the covered work, but the special requirements of the GNU Affero General Public License, section 13, concerning interaction through a network will apply to the combination as such.
14. Revised Versions of this License.

The Free Software Foundation may publish revised and/or new versions of the GNU General Public License from time to time. Such new versions will be similar in spirit to the present version, but may differ in detail to address new problems or concerns.

Each version is given a distinguishing version number. If the Program specifies that a certain numbered version of the GNU General Public License “or any later version” applies to it, you have the option of following the terms and conditions either of that numbered version or of any later version published by the Free Software Foundation. If the Program does not specify a version number of the GNU General Public License, you may choose any version ever published by the Free Software Foundation.

If the Program specifies that a proxy can decide which future versions of the GNU General Public License can be used, that proxy's public statement of acceptance of a version permanently authorizes you to choose that version for the Program.

Later license versions may give you additional or different permissions. However, no additional obligations are imposed on any author or copyright holder as a result of your choosing to follow a later version.
15. Disclaimer of Warranty.

THERE IS NO WARRANTY FOR THE PROGRAM, TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY APPLICABLE LAW. EXCEPT WHEN OTHERWISE STATED IN WRITING THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND/OR OTHER PARTIES PROVIDE THE PROGRAM “AS IS” WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EITHER EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. THE ENTIRE RISK AS TO THE QUALITY AND PERFORMANCE OF THE PROGRAM IS WITH YOU. SHOULD THE PROGRAM PROVE DEFECTIVE, YOU ASSUME THE COST OF ALL NECESSARY SERVICING, REPAIR OR CORRECTION.
16. Limitation of Liability.

IN NO EVENT UNLESS REQUIRED BY APPLICABLE LAW OR AGREED TO IN WRITING WILL ANY COPYRIGHT HOLDER, OR ANY OTHER PARTY WHO MODIFIES AND/OR CONVEYS THE PROGRAM AS PERMITTED ABOVE, BE LIABLE TO YOU FOR DAMAGES, INCLUDING ANY GENERAL, SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES ARISING OUT OF THE USE OR INABILITY TO USE THE PROGRAM (INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO LOSS OF DATA OR DATA BEING RENDERED INACCURATE OR LOSSES SUSTAINED BY YOU OR THIRD PARTIES OR A FAILURE OF THE PROGRAM TO OPERATE WITH ANY OTHER PROGRAMS), EVEN IF SUCH HOLDER OR OTHER PARTY HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES.
17. Interpretation of Sections 15 and 16.

If the disclaimer of warranty and limitation of liability provided above cannot be given local legal effect according to their terms, reviewing courts shall apply local law that most closely approximates an absolute waiver of all civil liability in connection with the Program, unless a warranty or assumption of liability accompanies a copy of the Program in return for a fee.

END OF TERMS AND CONDITIONS
How to Apply These Terms to Your New Programs

If you develop a new program, and you want it to be of the greatest possible use to the public, the best way to achieve this is to make it free software which everyone can redistribute and change under these terms.

To do so, attach the following notices to the program. It is safest to attach them to the start of each source file to most effectively state the exclusion of warranty; and each file should have at least the “copyright” line and a pointer to where the full notice is found.

<one line to give the program's name and a brief idea of what it does.>
Copyright Â <year>  <name of author>

This program is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
(at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
along with this program.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.

Also add information on how to contact you by electronic and paper mail.

If the program does terminal interaction, make it output a short notice like this when it starts in an interactive mode:

<program>  Copyright Â <year>  <name of author>
This program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details type `show w'.
This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
under certain conditions; type `show c' for details.

The hypothetical commands `show w' and `show c' should show the appropriate parts of the General Public License. Of course, your program's commands might be different; for a GUI interface, you would use an “about box”.

You should also get your employer (if you work as a programmer) or school, if any, to sign a “copyright disclaimer” for the program, if necessary. For more information on this, and how to apply and follow the GNU GPL, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.

The GNU General Public License does not permit incorporating your program into proprietary programs. If your program is a subroutine library, you may consider it more useful to permit linking proprietary applications with the library. If this is what you want to do, use the GNU Lesser General Public License instead of this License. But first, please read <http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/why-not-lgpl.html>.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=1130013


----------



## CorruptJon (Apr 3, 2009)

g1096856


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 4, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tUiHK4-LNlA


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 4, 2009)

Super.Punch.Out.USA.VC.Wii-OneUp


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 4, 2009)

that's not how it works


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmUKzDiabxU


----------



## moozxy (Apr 4, 2009)

http://i40.tinypic.com/4zt1l4.jpg


----------



## xalphax (Apr 5, 2009)

EPIPHONE LP STANDARD EB


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 6, 2009)

http://ngeekhiong.blogspot.com/2009/03/11-...-2-in-july.html


----------



## Beatchu (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p9RlJMqHyo


----------



## santorix10 (Apr 6, 2009)

http://chishm.drunkencoders.com/SendSave/index.html


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 6, 2009)

Beatchu said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p9RlJMqHyo









Fuck.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Apr 6, 2009)

lol, I got this one.
http://www.avexnet.or.jp/boa/index.html


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh ja, ist so ne Doku mit alten Original Filmen oder nicht? Wäre gelogen wenn; wurde schonmal ausgestrahlt. Ansonsten:


----------



## MarioBrotha (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 11, 2009)

☻/
/▌
/ \


----------



## Batman55 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsDuYkC8OPk


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/yatta
best. flash. animution. ever.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 12, 2009)

bizzare


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 12, 2009)

(11:54:48 PM) bre****60: so georgy
(11:54:55 PM) bre****60: is d.gray-man
(11:54:58 PM) bre****60: so cash?
(11:55:11 PM) s*****y: is shit


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN9TD_Txy2k ....


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.north5.demon.co.uk/b3ta/compression.jpg

hmm, looks like its some pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just glad its not something else?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2009)

Other Consoles & Oldies


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UucITQR0SrQ...feature=related


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 13, 2009)

colloidal silver


----------



## epicelite (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.fart-sounds.net/fart_sound_board.htm


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbGw3A9Dg-Q


----------



## Zarkz (Apr 15, 2009)

White Is Our Color


----------



## zeromac (Apr 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=149808

huh.. oh yea that was my topic


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 19, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## xalphax (May 4, 2009)

22/04/2009


----------



## epicelite (May 4, 2009)

Creative Fatal1ty Professional Series Gaming Headset 



[I am looking for a good wireless gaming headset for cheap any suggestions?]


----------



## d0k3 (Sep 23, 2015)

LocalFriendCodeSeed_B


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 24, 2015)

IMA SLEEP NOW, TYRESE IS GONNA KICK UR ASS WHEN WE MEAT AT ENGLISH CLASS 2 MORROW


----------



## Piluvr (Sep 25, 2015)

Thursday, September 24, 2015
[5:13:32 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
[5:13:45 PM] Kaed Thomas: Are you very angry?
[5:13:45 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
[5:13:49 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: omg
[5:13:53 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: you are alive
[5:13:57 PM] Kaed Thomas: What are you wearing?
[5:14:00 PM] Kaed Thomas: What kind of fashion do you like?
[5:14:03 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: what?
[5:14:05 PM] Kaed Thomas: Yes I sure am alive, . It's great to be alive, isn't it?
[5:14:14 PM] Kaed Thomas: No big deal.
[5:14:15 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: You havent talked to me in a year!
[5:14:26 PM] Kaed Thomas: All I ever do is talk.
[5:14:31 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: what.
[5:14:43 PM] Kaed Thomas: No big deal.
[5:14:48 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: you are being very cryptic
[5:15:20 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: but seriously, hows life?
[5:17:34 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: kaed?
[5:22:12 PM] Kaed Thomas: Do you have a hard time completing projects?
[5:22:12 PM] Kaed Thomas: Umm. Everything is fine with me. What's new with you?
[5:33:37 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: not much, advanced classes is nice
[5:33:53 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: I got into hacking
[5:36:50 PM] Kaed Thomas: Good for you, How is hacking going?
[5:37:11 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: good, ordering a 3ds so I can do some dev stuff
[5:38:17 PM] Electric Blitz Schmidt: jacob and damien miss you, if you remember them.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 25, 2015)

*What rhetorical or literary device is used when someone says "In every corner of this country" in a sentence?*


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2015)

VinsCool: really?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2015)

Ku ayd y tysh kuut vecr cdelg.


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 26, 2015)

(No, seriously)
I do space, shift+left arrow then ctrl+x to prevent accidental pastes. So GG.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2015)

D̷͉͓̫̹̥̦̖̠̳̆̒͂̈̆ͤͧ̃̚͟͠ǫ̩̘̼̯̼͔͓̦̖̣̺̽ͥͤ́ͥ͊ͣͥ̎̕͢n͗͂ͩ̏͊̉̃ͭͬ̓̽̚͏̢̛͙͓͔͖̣͖̝̳͈͇͙̲̦́ͅ'̵̸̞̠̪͉̪̀́̑ͩ͊́ͮ͛̊͌̑́̚͜͞ͅţ͚̪̩̮̱̯͔͕̥̣̣͑ͫͭͮ̇ͪͯ̐̆̍̾̀͜ͅ ̷͚͕͕̰͓̪̥̺͔̠̯ͮ́ͦ̈́ͯ̎̐̉̍ͮ̒͜b̸̢͈̦̼͙͎̲͍̭̥͕̩͍͔̬̏̀̑ͣ͑̕͠ͅl̴̸̹̭̘̤̭͊̓̏͒ͨͮͥ͢a̢̨͎͉̗͍̜̲̙̰̗͇̺͖͈̼̻͙̤͇͆ͭ̉̑ͮ͊ͨͪͯͯ͂̂̈́ͭ̋ͥ͒̍͒͟m̛̰̩͈̥̥̮̭̀̓̔̌͝ͅḛ̴͙͕͓̮͙͔͚̺̮̟̏͊̃̓̀̎͘͢͢͜ͅ ̵̵̷̡̤̞͎̠͈̦͓͔͓ͨ͂͊̓ͮ͆͗ͅͅt̋͒̍ͯ̈̏̏ͮ͋̾̂͒̆͋ͣ͢͏̶̫̳̙̹̭̣͎͟͠ḩ̸̼̤͉͎̱̳̹̟̟͖͑͑ͬͦͬ͗ͩͮ̃͊̊͊̊̚e͓̙̻̤̝̙̘̬̼͕͇̎͊̍͐ͯͪ̓͑̇̌ͭ̚͘̕͠ͅ ͥ̈́̒̈́̃ͤͣ̄̐́̂ͫ̈ͪͦ̌͐҉̸͚̤͇̬̪̱̪̫̭̳͓̠̝̺̀͜͡b̀̀̊҉̭̻̱͇͚͇͇̺͢͡u̶̶̵̪͔̪̞͔̦̳͚̳͔͉̓ͤͬͩ̂ͦ͒̎̎̽̅͜͢ͅl̵̷̴̢̳͚̯͈̙͔̤͈̺̙̙͍͇̼͈̳̹̜̆̀͋̔ͭ̐́ͬ̿̈́͜ͅl̯̞̪̹̣̳͚͍͔͕̰̻̙̥̖̗̪̥̋ͫ͒̊̍̇̐ͭ̐̓ͩ̃͋̏̚̕͟ͅy̶̦̝̹̞̩̝̪͙̦̓ͯͭ̂ͩ̊͐̃͘!̵͎̱̺̳̺̰͖̙̱̥͉͓̹̖̄̎̍́


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/lets-get-this-god-dang-full-bootrom.398156/


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 26, 2015)

http://adf.ly/1OIzod

Note:
If I remember clearly (copied it yesterday), it's an apk file of Love Live xD (it's a free game, so I guess it's not illegal to post it xD)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 26, 2015)

in the hospital, the doctor teaches her how to read.  This time her mother saves the daughter’s life by marrying the doctor who becomes the narrator’s fat


----------



## Seriel (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh boy, how did this get here?
It's big.

-----------------------
My Clipboard:


Spoiler


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 28, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...5KKm6s&usg=AFQjCNGc1eiXsw62bjkovquHZHQtxj7y-A


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2015)

grease


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 28, 2015)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Seriel (Sep 28, 2015)

http://s4.postimg.org/coymv5jr1/screenshot_307.png


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2015)

You really want to know?

http://puu.sh/krlJv/1c18ba61d0.jpg

I warned ya all.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 28, 2015)

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/2015...ects-value-range-on-October-16th-1053681.html


----------

